# Θέματα Σχέσεων, Επικοινωνίας και Σεξουαλικότητας > Σχέσεις και Επικοινωνία >  Απορίες σχετικά με τους άντρες και τη συμπεριφορά τους μέσα στις ερωτικές σχέσεις...

## Κύκνος

Καλησπέρα!

Επηρεάστηκα από το θέμα ενός άλλου μέλους γι' αυτό ανοίγω τώρα και δικό μου...αυτός είναι ο ένας λόγος, νιώθω την ανάγκη να εκφράσω κάποια συναισθήματα μου...
Ο άλλος λόγος είναι ότι όπως λέει κι ο τίτλος έχω κάποιες απορίες σχετικά με την αντρική συμπεριφορά μιας και δεν με λες κι ιδιαίτερα έμπειρη...

Λόγω κάποιων άσχημων εμπειριών στο παρελθόν έχω σχηματίσει την άποψη ότι οι άντρες ως επί το πλείστον είναι βίαιοι και συγκεκριμένα ότι κυρίως σηκώνουν χέρι πολύ εύκολα αν τους νευριάσεις ή τους αντιμιλήσεις κι έπειτα ότι δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να δεχτούν το ότι κάποιες φορές μπορεί να μην θέλεις να έρθετε σ' επαφή και συνεπώς αφού φυσικά μπορούν θα σου την επιβάλλουν...

Αυτές οι σκέψεις με ταλαιπωρούν αρκετά σε βαθμό πολλές φορές να μην μπορώ να κοιμηθώ γιατί νιώθω ανασφάλεια όταν σκέφτομαι την πιθανότητα μιας μελλοντικής σχέσης αλλά για την δυσκολία ύπνου φταίνε κι οι αναμνήσεις του παρελθόντος...επίσης φοβάμαι να μένω μόνη στο σπίτι τις νύχτες γιατί φοβάμαι ότι μπορεί κάποιος να μπει μέσα και να μου ξανακάνει κακό...και τέλος με εμποδίζουν από το να πλησιάζω το άλλο φύλο και να είμαι "ανοιχτή" απέναντι του μιας και φοβάμαι πολύ τους άντρες μετά απ' όσα έχουν συμβεί και με καταδικάζουν στη μοναξιά...οπότε πείτε μου τη γνώμη σας, έχω δίκιο που πιστεύω πως έχουν αυτή τη συμπεριφορά που με τρομάζει; Πείτε μου ειλικρινά σας παρακαλώ, θέλω να ξέρω την αλήθεια κι όχι να καθησυχαστώ και να μην ξέρω από που μου ήρθε πάλι στο μέλλον...αρκετά αφελής υπήρξα και το πλήρωσα...

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

Ειναι φοβια ολο αυτο στο κεφαλι σου ρε Κυκνακι,αλλα αν δεν εχεις αλλαξει γνωμη μετα απο 10 χρονια συζητησεων εδω και πιθανον μετα απο επισκεψεις σου σε ειδικους,δεν ξερω κατα ποσο ακομα μια συζητηση θα σε ηρεμησει αυτη τη φορα.

----------


## Κύκνος

> Ειναι φοβια ολο αυτο στο κεφαλι σου ρε Κυκνακι,αλλα αν δεν εχεις αλλαξει γνωμη μετα απο 10 χρονια συζητησεων εδω και πιθανον μετα απο επισκεψεις σου σε ειδικους,δεν ξερω κατα ποσο ακομα μια συζητηση θα σε ηρεμησει αυτη τη φορα.


Γεια σου Αλαφροίσκιωτε και σ' ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση... :)

Κοίτα, εδώ πρώτη φορά το συζητάω τόσο ανοιχτά αυτό το θέμα γιατί με κάνει και ντρέπομαι...παλιότερα το συζητούσα κομματιαστά άρα δεν σχημάτισα πλήρη εικόνα...κι είπα να προσπαθήσω άλλη μια φορά...έχω κάνει κάποια πρόοδο πάντως σε σχέση με παλιότερα και προσπαθώ να ενθαρρύνω και μόνη μου τον εαυτό μου για παράδειγμα με το να επαναφέρω στη μνήμη μου λόγια του πρώην μου που ήταν σε γενικές γραμμές ότι δεν θα με βλάψει ποτέ όπως κι όντως δεν το έκανε αλλά αυτή την συζήτηση την βλέπω σαν ένα ακόμα εργαλείο για να γίνω καλά...προσπαθώ τουλάχιστον, θα φανεί το αν θα το καταφέρω...

Πάντως όταν ακούω ότι δεν κινδυνεύω ηρεμώ αλλά όπως είπα θέλω ν' ακούσω την αλήθεια όσο ωραίο κι αν είναι το όνειρο...

----------


## Mara.Z

> οπότε πείτε μου τη γνώμη σας, έχω δίκιο που πιστεύω πως έχουν αυτή τη συμπεριφορά που με τρομάζει; Πείτε μου ειλικρινά σας παρακαλώ, θέλω να ξέρω την αλήθεια κι όχι να καθησυχαστώ και να μην ξέρω από που μου ήρθε πάλι στο μέλλον...αρκετά αφελής υπήρξα και το πλήρωσα... [/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]


Κυκνε δεν ξερω την ιστορια σου, καταλαβαινω ομως οτι εισαι πολυ γλυκος και ευαισθητος ανθρωπος και προφανως εχεις υποστει κακοποιηση απο ανδρα στο πλαισιο σχεσης. 
Εχεις κανει ψυχοθεραπεια?

Και βεβαια δεν εχεις δικιο σε οσα φοβασαι, ειναι τελειως αβασιμα. Δεν ειναι ολοι οι ανδρες ιδιοι οπως δεν ειναι και ολες οι γυναικες ιδιες. Να ρωτησω, τον ανδρα που σε κακοποιησε με τι κριτηρια τον διαλεξες? ισως καπου εκει πρεπει να κινηθεις ψυχοθεραπευτικα και να το δουλεψεις...

----------


## Κύκνος

> Κυκνε δεν ξερω την ιστορια σου, καταλαβαινω ομως οτι εισαι πολυ γλυκος και ευαισθητος ανθρωπος και προφανως εχεις υποστει κακοποιηση απο ανδρα στο πλαισιο σχεσης. 
> Εχεις κανει ψυχοθεραπεια?
> 
> Και βεβαια δεν εχεις δικιο σε οσα φοβασαι, ειναι τελειως αβασιμα. Δεν ειναι ολοι οι ανδρες ιδιοι οπως δεν ειναι και ολες οι γυναικες ιδιες. Να ρωτησω, τον ανδρα που σε κακοποιησε με τι κριτηρια τον διαλεξες? ισως καπου εκει πρεπει να κινηθεις ψυχοθεραπευτικα και να το δουλεψεις...


Σ' ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σου λόγια Μάρα... ♥

Κοίτα, ο ξυλοδαρμός ήταν στα πλαίσια συγγενικής σχέσης...από τον πατέρα μου...τώρα το άλλο ήταν από κάποιον που μόλις μου είχαν συστήσει κι ο οποίος δεν έπρεπε καν να διανοηθεί να κάνει κίνηση προς εμένα μιας και είχε σχέση (ο Θεός να την κάνει) με μια φίλη μου η οποία μάλιστα ήταν και μαζί μας εκείνο το βράδυ αλλά όχι εκείνη τη στιγμή γιατί εγώ σαν αφελής που είμαι όπως είπα δέχτηκα να βγω έξω από το κλαμπ μαζί του με πρόφαση του να μιλήσουμε για τα προβλήματα που είχε με τη φίλη μου και στα οποία ήθελα να βοηθήσω κι έπεσα σαν ηλίθια στην παγίδα του, ακόμα δεν μπορώ να το συγχωρήσω στον εαυτό μου! Άρα όπως καταλαβαίνεις δεν τον διάλεξα, ούτε καν αυτή την επιλογή δεν είχα κι από τότε νιώθω ότι δεν μπορώ καν να έχω το λόγο πάνω στο σώμα μου όσο υπάρχουν άτομα με τέτοιες συμπεριφορές που δεν σου ζητάνε την άδεια για να σε αγγίξουν αλλά παίρνουν το δικαίωμα με το έτσι θέλω...
Γιατί λες ότι είναι αβάσιμοι οι φόβοι μου;

----------


## Mara.Z

Με αυτο το γνωστο που βγηκες εξω απο το κλαμπ τι εγινε ακριβως? δεν καταλαβα... σε βιασε? αποπειραθηκε να σε βιασει? ή απλα εκανε κινηση?

----------


## Κύκνος

> Με αυτο το γνωστο που βγηκες εξω απο το κλαμπ τι εγινε ακριβως? δεν καταλαβα... σε βιασε? αποπειραθηκε να σε βιασει? ή απλα εκανε κινηση?


Δεν θα έκανα τόση φασαρία για μια απλή κίνηση αλλά αυτός με στρίμωξε κανονικά πάνω σ' ένα αυτοκίνητο και με άγγιζε καθαρά ερωτικά και μετά εγώ τον έσπρωξα αλλά με άρπαξε από το χέρι και με κρατούσε σφιχτά και δεν μπορούσα ν΄απελευθερωθώ και του έλεγα να με αφήσει αλλά αρνιόταν, έλεγε όχι και ότι θα πάω μαζί του και με τραβούσε μακριά ώστε ν΄απομονωθούμε, είχε ένα δασάκι εκεί κοντά και με πήγαινε προς τα εκεί ε προφανώς δεν προσπαθούσε να με ξεμοναχιάσει για καλό σκοπό...αλλά ευτυχώς μπόρεσα και τράβηξα το χέρι μου πριν μπούμε μέσα στα δέντρα αλλά ξέρεις κάτι; Δεν είμαι 100% σίγουρη ότι δεν είχε και συνέχεια γιατί εγώ έτρεξα μέσα στο κλαμπ κι αυτός με ακολούθησε και μετά πήγα στις γυναικείες τουαλέτες κι από εκείνο το σημείο και μετά έχω κενό μνήμης, δεν μπορώ να θυμηθώ, το επόμενο που θυμάμαι είναι τον πατέρα μου που ήρθε να με πάρει και μετά που γύρισα σπίτι προσπαθούσα να καταλάβω αν είχε γίνει κάτι παραπάνω αλλά δεν είχα αίμα οπότε προσπάθησα να με καθησυχάσω...κανονικά έπρεπε να πάω σε γιατρό αλλά επειδή ήμουν ανήλικη θα το μάθαιναν οι γονείς μου και δεν ήθελα, ντρεπόμουν...
Τόλμησα να τα γράψω αυτά γιατί είναι ακόμα σχετικά νωρίς, άλλες φορές όταν είναι πια νύχτα δυσκολεύομαι γιατί φρικάρω μήπως ξαναέρθει και μου κάνει πάλι κακό...θέλω να φύγει για πάντα από το μυαλό μου... :(

----------


## Mara.Z

Kαταλαβα... ενας μαλακας ηταν και τιποτα λιγοτερο!
Αυτο ελειπε απο εναν αχρηστο μαλακα να αφορισεις ολο το ανδρικο φυλο...

----------


## Κύκνος

> Kαταλαβα... ενας μαλακας ηταν και τιποτα λιγοτερο!
> Αυτο ελειπε απο εναν αχρηστο μαλακα να αφορισεις ολο το ανδρικο φυλο...


Καταλαβαίνω ότι είναι λίγο υπερβολικό αλλά φοβήθηκα πολύ...και μου έχει μείνει τραύμα, δεν μπορώ εύκολα να προχωρήσω με κάποιον γιατί νομίζω ότι θα μου κάνει κακό, ότι π.χ. θα του ζητήσω να σταματήσει (γιατί μερικές φορές μου έρχεται στο μυαλό αυτός ο μαλάκας που λες και μπλοκάρω αυτομάτως και πανικοβάλλομαι) και δεν θα μου δώσει σημασία όπως δεν μου έδινε κι αυτός...έχει τύχει μέχρι και τα κλάματα να βάλω σε παρόμοια φάση απ' το φόβο μου και τις αναμνήσεις...

----------


## Mara.Z

Kοιτα, παρομοια σκηνικα σε ολες μας νομιζω εχουν τυχει !
Γιατι μαλακες παντα υπηρχαν και ΘΑ υπαρχουν!
Απλα δεν εχει νοημα ολο αυτο που κανεις στον εαυτο σου, εξαιτιας ενος πυροβολημενου να μπαινεις σε αμυνα για ολους τους ανδρες !
Ενταξει δεν λεω με το καλημερα να αποκτησεις οικειοτητα με τον αλλο, δεν εισαι υποχρεωμενη! σιγουρα χρειαζεσαι χρονο, ισως περισσοτερο χρονο απο οσο χρειαζεται μια κοπελα χωρις τετοια εμπειρια. 
Νομιζω οτι πιεζεσαι να ανταποκριθεις σε κατι που εχεις πλασει στο μυαλο σου σαν βουνο, και ολο αυτο σου δημιουργει τρελο αγχος και ανασφαλεια. Υποτιθεται οτι οι γνωριμιες εχουν μια σειρα, μια δομη. Πρωτα γνωριζεις το χαρακτηρα του αλλου, τι ανθρωπος ειναι, μπορεις να τον εμπιστευτεις, περνας ομορφα μαζι του κλπ και μετα αποκτας οικειοτητα. Μη νιωθεις υποχρεωμενη, μολις γνωρισεις καποιον αμεσως να αποκτησεις οικειοτητα - αν δεν γουσταρεις ή δεν νιωθεις ετοιμη ή χρειαζεσαι χρονο, εχεις ολο το δικαιωμα να το εκφρασεις ! ή να κρατησεις αποσταση!

----------


## Κύκνος

> Kοιτα, παρομοια σκηνικα σε ολες μας νομιζω εχουν τυχει !
> Γιατι μαλακες παντα υπηρχαν και ΘΑ υπαρχουν!
> Απλα δεν εχει νοημα ολο αυτο που κανεις στον εαυτο σου, εξαιτιας ενος πυροβολημενου να μπαινεις σε αμυνα για ολους τους ανδρες !
> Ενταξει δεν λεω με το καλημερα να αποκτησεις οικειοτητα με τον αλλο, δεν εισαι υποχρεωμενη! σιγουρα χρειαζεσαι χρονο, ισως περισσοτερο χρονο απο οσο χρειαζεται μια κοπελα χωρις τετοια εμπειρια. 
> Νομιζω οτι πιεζεσαι να ανταποκριθεις σε κατι που εχεις πλασει στο μυαλο σου σαν βουνο, και ολο αυτο σου δημιουργει τρελο αγχος και ανασφαλεια. Υποτιθεται οτι οι γνωριμιες εχουν μια σειρα, μια δομη. Πρωτα γνωριζεις το χαρακτηρα του αλλου, τι ανθρωπος ειναι, μπορεις να τον εμπιστευτεις, περνας ομορφα μαζι του κλπ και μετα αποκτας οικειοτητα. Μη νιωθεις υποχρεωμενη, μολις γνωρισεις καποιον αμεσως να αποκτησεις οικειοτητα - αν δεν γουσταρεις ή δεν νιωθεις ετοιμη ή χρειαζεσαι χρονο, εχεις ολο το δικαιωμα να το εκφρασεις ! ή να κρατησεις αποσταση!


Ναι, το ξέρω ότι δεν είμαι υποχρεωμένη να αποκτήσω οικειότητα γρήγορα άλλωστε και κάποιους που γνώρισα τους απέρριψα γιατί βιάζονταν και γιατί πήραν θάρρος πολύ γρήγορα...όμως φοβάμαι ότι ακόμα κι αν περάσει λίγος καιρός κι αποκτήσω την οικειότητα αβίαστα και νομίζω πως είμαι έτοιμη να προχωρήσω και πάλι θυμηθώ αυτόν και φοβηθώ δεν θα μπορώ να το σταματήσω και θα πρέπει να το υποστώ και θα φρικάρω πραγματικά αν το κάνω χωρίς να θέλω, αυτό δεν πρόκειται να το ξεπεράσω ποτέ μετά! Μπορείς να βάλεις στοπ σε κάτι που έχει ξεκινήσει να γίνεται;;; Αυτό είναι που με τρομάζει τόσο πολύ...
Όσο για το βουνό που λες όταν μου δημιουργεί και άγχος και ανασφάλεια όπως μου το δημιουργούν κι οι ταχύτητες που έχουν μερικοί άντρες, δηλαδή εντάξει ρε φίλε χαλάρωσε ακόμα δεν βγήκαμε πρώτο ραντεβού και μου το πας για κρεβάτι...γιατί τόση βιασύνη πια;

----------


## Mara.Z

εε μα για αυτο το κρεβατι ψαχνουν κοπελα, Κυκνε μου, γιατι να θελουν κοπελα? για φιλοσοφικες αναλυσεις? κατευθειαν στο ψητο, ετσι ειναι αυτα πραγματα!!
Νομιζω οτι ειναι δυσκολο να βαλεις στοπ σε κατι που εχει ξεκινησει να γινεται.. Απλα σε αυτην την περιπτωση του το κοβεις εξαρχης, και λες οτι θελεις χρονο, οποτε αν βιαζεται παει αλλου...!

----------


## Κύκνος

> εε μα για αυτο το κρεβατι ψαχνουν κοπελα, Κυκνε μου, γιατι να θελουν κοπελα? για φιλοσοφικες αναλυσεις? κατευθειαν στο ψητο, ετσι ειναι αυτα πραγματα!!
> Νομιζω οτι ειναι δυσκολο να βαλεις στοπ σε κατι που εχει ξεκινησει να γινεται.. Απλα σε αυτην την περιπτωση του το κοβεις εξαρχης, και λες οτι θελεις χρονο, οποτε αν βιαζεται παει αλλου...!


Δεν μου αρέσει αυτό με κάποιον που δεν ξέρω καν, είναι κάτι πολύ προσωπικό...
Όσο για το στοπ να είδες; Αυτό είναι πρόβλημα γιατί μου έχει τύχει να νομίζω πως είμαι καλά και πως μπορώ και τελικά να κάνω λάθος...οπότε εκεί τι γίνεται;;;

----------


## Mara.Z

Νομιζω το κλειδι σε αυτο που ρωτας ειναι η εμπιστοσυνη!
Και εμπιστευεσαι τον αλλο με το χρονο και τη συμπεριφορα του.

----------


## Κύκνος

> Νομιζω το κλειδι σε αυτο που ρωτας ειναι η εμπιστοσυνη!
> Και εμπιστευεσαι τον αλλο με το χρονο και τη συμπεριφορα του.


Ναι, φυσικά με το χρόνο και την συμπεριφορά αλλά μπορώ να έχω τόσο μεγάλη εμπιστοσύνη σε κάποιον ώστε να μην με βλάψει ποτέ ούτε καν αν κι έστω κακώς τον κόψω από την επαφή; Γιατί οκ, κάλλιστα μπορεί να αγνοήσει τις αντιδράσεις, δεν είναι δύσκολο για έναν άντρα να επιβληθεί στην γυναίκα του αφού είναι πιο δυνατοί από εμάς...

----------


## Macgyver

Βρε Κυκνε , ειναι δυνατον ολοι οι αντρες να ειναι βιαιοι ? εμενα που σουχω στειλει και φωτο , μεχεις ικανο να σηκωσω χερι σε γυναικα ? απο ολους τους φιλους μου , δεν ξερω ουτε εναν να εχει χειροδικησει σε γυναικα , ουτε εχω τσακωθει καν , αυτοι που το κανουν , λιγο πολυ τους ' κοβεις ' απο την εν γενει συμπεριφορα , και το βλεμμα , ιδιως αυτο λεει αρκετα ........εχεις κακη εμπειρια , και τους παιρνει ολους η μπαλλα ...........

----------


## Mara.Z

Στην αρχη κρατας αποστασεις μεχρι να τσεκαρεις τι χαρακτηρας ειναι. 
Αν ειναι χαρακτηρας που σου ταιριαζει και γουσταρεις να τον γνωρισεις, πας για εναν καφε, ενα ποτο, ενα σινεμα κλπ.
Αν ειναι νορμαλ ατομο και οχι κανενας λιγουρης ακοινωνητος χωριατης, δεν θα στην πεσει χωρις να δει αν υπαρχει αμοιβαιοτητα... 
Εφοσον υπαρχει αμοιβαιοτητα και μια καποια οικειοτητα, τοτε προχωραει!

Θα μου πεις οτι υπαρχουν καποιοι που με το καλημερα σας κανουν κινηση...Σε αυτο, αναλογως εσυ τι θελεις, τι ψαχνεις σε αυτη τη ζωη...
Εγω προσωπικα, επειδη εχω θεματα με κακοποιηση αλλα οχι σαν τη δικη σου περιπτωση, το βαζω στα ποδια αν δω τετοια συμπεριφορα, δεν μπορω να νιωθω οτι σε βαρος μου ο αλλος προχωραει μονος του και δεν τον νοιαζει αν εγω γουσταρω να συμπορευτω. 
Και μην ξεχνας, η εμπιστοσυνη κατακταται, δεν χαριζεται!

----------


## Κύκνος

> Βρε Κυκνε , ειναι δυνατον ολοι οι αντρες να ειναι βιαιοι ? εμενα που σουχω στειλει και φωτο , μεχεις ικανο να σηκωσω χερι σε γυναικα ? απο ολους τους φιλους μου , δεν ξερω ουτε εναν να εχει χειροδικησει σε γυναικα , ουτε εχω τσακωθει καν , αυτοι που το κανουν , λιγο πολυ τους ' κοβεις ' απο την εν γενει συμπεριφορα , και το βλεμμα , ιδιως αυτο λεει αρκετα ........εχεις κακη εμπειρια , και τους παιρνει ολους η μπαλλα ...........


Όχι, δεν φαίνεσαι τέτοιος τύπος... :)

Ναι, είναι πιθανόν να είμαι λίγο άδικη γι' αυτό εν μέρει άνοιξα και το θέμα μήπως και βελτιωθώ και συνέλθω, είναι χρήσιμες οι απόψεις κι άλλων προσώπων...Κρατάω κι αυτό με το βλέμμα, καλή συμβουλή!

----------


## Κύκνος

> Στην αρχη κρατας αποστασεις μεχρι να τσεκαρεις τι χαρακτηρας ειναι. 
> Αν ειναι χαρακτηρας που σου ταιριαζει και γουσταρεις να τον γνωρισεις, πας για εναν καφε, ενα ποτο, ενα σινεμα κλπ.
> Αν ειναι νορμαλ ατομο και οχι κανενας λιγουρης ακοινωνητος χωριατης, δεν θα στην πεσει χωρις να δει αν υπαρχει αμοιβαιοτητα... 
> Εφοσον υπαρχει αμοιβαιοτητα και μια καποια οικειοτητα, τοτε προχωραει!
> 
> Θα μου πεις οτι υπαρχουν καποιοι που με το καλημερα σας κανουν κινηση...Σε αυτο, αναλογως εσυ τι θελεις, τι ψαχνεις σε αυτη τη ζωη...
> Εγω προσωπικα, επειδη εχω θεματα με κακοποιηση αλλα οχι σαν τη δικη σου περιπτωση, το βαζω στα ποδια αν δω τετοια συμπεριφορα, δεν μπορω να νιωθω οτι σε βαρος μου ο αλλος προχωραει μονος του και δεν τον νοιαζει αν εγω γουσταρω να συμπορευτω. 
> Και μην ξεχνας, η εμπιστοσυνη κατακταται, δεν χαριζεται!


Κι εγώ αυτούς που κάνουν αμέσως κίνηση δεν τους κρατάω...με κάνουν να νιώθω πολύ άσχημα...ο τελευταίος τέτοιος που είχα γνωρίσει από την πρώτη φορά που βγήκαμε με αγκάλιαζε κι ένιωθα άσχημα αλλά επειδή φοβάμαι έτσι παγώνω και δεν μπορώ να αντιδράσω...

Συμφωνώ και μ' αυτό που λες για την εμπιστοσύνη, έτσι ακριβώς είναι!

----------


## Mara.Z

> Κι εγώ αυτούς που κάνουν αμέσως κίνηση δεν τους κρατάω...με κάνουν να νιώθω πολύ άσχημα...


και μενα....
δεν ξερω πως την εχουν δει τη φαση...
Μου εχει τυχει και μενα καποιος να με αγκαλιασει, του τυπου να καθομαστε διπλα με παρεα, και να απλωνει χερι στην πλατη μου λες και ειμαστε ζευγαρακι χρονια... Επισης, να απλωνει χερι και να χαϊδευει χερια, μαλλια, προσωπο... ενταξει, εννοειται λακιξα !!
Αλλος παλι, που ουτε καν τον ηξερα, ηταν φιλος φιλης, με το που εφυγε η κοινη παρεα, μπηκε στο παρασυνθημα και αρχισε τα χαιδεματα στην πλατη, και ουτε καν γυρισε να δει αν γουσταρω, πως αντιδρω κλπ, απλωνε χερι με σκυφτο κεφαλι. Δηλαδη ελεος !
Και μετα που τους κοβεις τον αερα, σε λενε αντικοινωνικη...

----------


## Κύκνος

> και μενα....
> δεν ξερω πως την εχουν δει τη φαση...
> Μου εχει τυχει και μενα καποιος να με αγκαλιασει, του τυπου να καθομαστε διπλα με παρεα, και να απλωνει χερι στην πλατη μου λες και ειμαστε ζευγαρακι χρονια... Επισης, να απλωνει χερι και να χαϊδευει χερια, μαλλια, προσωπο... ενταξει, εννοειται λακιξα !!
> Αλλος παλι, που ουτε καν τον ηξερα, ηταν φιλος φιλης, με το που εφυγε η κοινη παρεα, μπηκε στο παρασυνθημα και αρχισε τα χαιδεματα στην πλατη, και ουτε καν γυρισε να δει αν γουσταρω, πως αντιδρω κλπ, απλωνε χερι με σκυφτο κεφαλι. Δηλαδη ελεος !
> Και μετα που τους κοβεις τον αερα, σε λενε αντικοινωνικη...


Ας λένε ότι θέλουν, εμείς πρέπει να προστατέψουμε την ψυχολογία μας...δεν γίνεται να μας κάνει κουρέλι ο κάθε αναίσθητος λιγούρης! Έτσι δεν είναι;

----------


## Mara.Z

Koυρελι δεν με κανει, αλλα με στενοχωρει να με λενε αντικοινωνικη γιατι δεν ειμαι...

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

δεν εξαρτασαι απ τη γνωμη του κοσμου ακομα και αν δε το λες 

εξαρτασαι απ το αν εχεις δικιο η οχι...

----------


## Κύκνος

> Koυρελι δεν με κανει, αλλα με στενοχωρει να με λενε αντικοινωνικη γιατι δεν ειμαι...


Εγώ φοβήθηκα πάλι κι ένιωσα πίεση και μετά που γύρισα σπίτι δυσκολεύτηκα να συνέλθω, έψαχνα ανακούφιση κι είχα στείλει ένα sms σε κάποιον που νιώθω σαν καταφύγιο για μένα ακόμα κι αν δεν είμαστε πια μαζί και δεν περίμενα κι απάντηση, ούτε περιέγραψα τι με τάραξε απλά έγραψα "ότι κι αν συμβεί, θα είσαι πάντα το καταφύγιο μου"...φαντάσου πόσο ανασφαλής ένιωσα...

----------


## Mara.Z

Πιεση και εγω νιωθω καποιες φορες, αλλα βαζω τα ορια μου σε εφαρμογη και ολα καλά!

----------


## Macgyver

> .
> Μου εχει τυχει και μενα καποιος να με αγκαλιασει, του τυπου να καθομαστε διπλα με παρεα, και να απλωνει χερι στην πλατη μου λες και ειμαστε ζευγαρακι χρονια... Επισης, να απλωνει χερι και να χαϊδευει χερια, μαλλια, προσωπο... ενταξει, εννοειται λακιξα !!
> Αλλος παλι, που ουτε καν τον ηξερα, ηταν φιλος φιλης, με το που εφυγε η κοινη παρεα, μπηκε στο παρασυνθημα και αρχισε τα χαιδεματα στην πλατη, και ουτε καν γυρισε να δει αν γουσταρω, πως αντιδρω κλπ, απλωνε χερι με σκυφτο κεφαλι. Δηλαδη ελεος !
> ...


Mου κανουν μεγαλη εντυπωση αυτα που γραφεις ..............παλια , δεν γινοντουσαν τετοια , η οι νεοι εχουν αποθρασυνθει , η δινεις αθελα σου αερα .........................χωρις να ξερω σε τι ηλικιες αναφερεσαι , υποθετω κατω των 30 ......

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

Τετοιες χοντραδες γινονται αρκετες φορες,αλλα αποπειρες βιασμου πολυ σπανια.Στην χειροτερη δωστου ενα χαστουκι να ησυχασει.Ενας μεσος νορμαλ αντρας οσο λιγουρι και να ναι δε θα σε βιασει.

Παντως αυτο που γραφεις Κυκνε με το κενο μνημης ειναι..ανατριχιαστικο,και μονο που το διαβαζεις.Μαλλον σε σοκαρε πολυ και θες να το ξεχασεις.

----------


## Mara.Z

> Mου κανουν μεγαλη εντυπωση αυτα που γραφεις ..............παλια , δεν γινοντουσαν τετοια , η οι νεοι εχουν αποθρασυνθει , η δινεις αθελα σου αερα .........................χωρις να ξερω σε τι ηλικιες αναφερεσαι , υποθετω κατω των 30 ......


οχι.... ο 1ος γυρω στα 37 τοτε, και ο 2ος 35αρης. Προσφατα περιστατικα τα τελευταια χρονια...
θεωρω οτι δεν δινω αερα, ισα ισα που ειμαι μαζεμενη...
οταν λες οτι εισαι ελευθερη, ο αλλος παιρνει τον αερα μονος του νομιζω. Και αν ψαχνεται, δεν θελει και πολυ να το σκεφτει...

----------


## Mara.Z

> Τετοιες χοντραδες γινονται αρκετες φορες,αλλα αποπειρες βιασμου πολυ σπανια.Στην χειροτερη δωστου ενα χαστουκι να ησυχασει.Ενας μεσος νορμαλ αντρας οσο λιγουρι και να ναι δε θα σε βιασει.


Συμφωνω απολυτα!! χοντραδες ναι, βλακειες απειρες! αλλα βιασμος ειναι κατι πολυ πολυ βαρυ για οποιονδηποτε μεσο νορμαλ ανθρωπο...
δηλαδη πρεπει ο αλλος να ειναι τερμα διαταραγμενος και βιαιος για να κανει κατι τετοιο...

----------


## dimitra79

παρολο που η ιδια εχω σχεση με εναν αντρα που ειναι βιαιος ουτε αυτος ηταν ποτε πιεστικος ή βιαιος ουτε στην αρχη ουτε στη συνεχια στο θεμα αυτο.και γενικα νομιζω ειναι πολυ δισκολο να σου τυχει τετοια περιπτωση.ειναι πολυ ακραια περιπτοση αυτη του βιασμου και αν γενικα παιρνεις το χρονο σου με τους αντρες κατι θα καταλαβεις οτι δε παει καλα

----------


## Macgyver

> οχι.... ο 1ος γυρω στα 37 τοτε, και ο 2ος 35αρης. Προσφατα περιστατικα τα τελευταια χρονια...
> θεωρω οτι δεν δινω αερα, ισα ισα που ειμαι μαζεμενη...
> οταν λες οτι εισαι ελευθερη, ο αλλος παιρνει τον αερα μονος του νομιζω. Και αν ψαχνεται, δεν θελει και πολυ να το σκεφτει...


Συνεχιζω να εντυπωσιαζομαι απο αυτην την συμπεριφορα ........πληρης ανωριμοτης .......που πηγε το φλερτ το παλιο ?

----------


## Druss

Καλημερα σε ολους, ενω ειμαι προσφατα εγγεγραμμενος παρακολουθω αρκετο καιρο το φορουμ, πραγματικα αισθανομαι σα να σας "ξερω". Θελω να απευθυνθω στο Κυκνο και για αρχη να πως λυπαμαι πολυ για αυτο που της συνεβει, αλλα μην αφησεις κατι ασχημο να σε καθορισει.
Οτιδηποτε γινεται διχως τη συνεναιση σου δεν εισαι υπευθυνη εσυ. 
Ολοι οι ανδρες δεν ειναι βιαιοι, καποιοι μαλιστα ειναι λιγοτερο απο τις γυναικες.
Καταλαβαινω απο το nickname που διαλεξες, το Κυκνο, ενα ομορφο πλασμα, ντελικατο που διαλεγει ταιρι για μια ζωη οτι εισαι ευαισθητη κι ενω αυτο ειναι οτι πιο ομορφο υπαρχει, δηλαδη ενας ανθωπος με ευαισθησιες, ειναι δυσκολο για εσενα. 
Τεινουμε να δημιουργουμε στο μυαλο μας υποθετικα σεναρια βαση των εμπειριων μας και αυτο ειναι εξουθενωτικο. Μια φιλη μου που ειχε παρομοια φοβια, δηλαδη να μεινει μονη της τα βραδια, πηρε μετα απο συμβουλη ψυχολογου ενα σκυλο. Μη φανταστεις σκυλο φυλακα, ουτε κανα τερας, ενα ομορφο σκυλακι οχι παρα πολυ μικρο που πιο πιθανο ειναι να σε γλειψει παρα να σε δαγκωσες. Αλλα αυτο τη βοηθησε Παρα πολυ. Κυριως γιατι ποτε πια δεν ηταν μονη.
Τελος να πω οτι ειμαι απο τους ανθρωπους που πιστευουν οτι υπαρχει καποιος για ολους και οταν ειναι η στιγμη θα το βρεις γι αυτο δε πρεπει να πιεζεις τιποτα. Οτι ναι να ρθει, θα ρθει.

----------


## Κύκνος

> Τετοιες χοντραδες γινονται αρκετες φορες,αλλα αποπειρες βιασμου πολυ σπανια.Στην χειροτερη δωστου ενα χαστουκι να ησυχασει.Ενας μεσος νορμαλ αντρας οσο λιγουρι και να ναι δε θα σε βιασει.
> 
> Παντως αυτο που γραφεις Κυκνε με το κενο μνημης ειναι..ανατριχιαστικο,και μονο που το διαβαζεις.Μαλλον σε σοκαρε πολυ και θες να το ξεχασεις.


Αλαφροίσκιωτε, εσύ που είσαι κι άντρας πιστεύεις ότι μπορείς να σταματήσεις τον έρωτα αν στο ζητήσει η κοπέλα ενώ έχετε ήδη αρχίσει τις περιπτύξεις; Ελπίζω να μην βρίσκεις υπερβολικά τολμηρή την ερώτηση μου, ρωτάω για να σιγουρευτώ...
Επίσης αν του δώσω χαστούκι θα ησυχάσει ή θα με χτυπήσει κι αυτός;

Είναι ανατριχιαστικό και για μένα, όντως μακάρι να μπορούσα να το ξεχάσω...μου χαλάει τη ζωή, τις νύχτες μου και μ' εμποδίζει απ' το να γνωρίσω καινούριους ανθρώπους...

----------


## Κύκνος

> Πιεση και εγω νιωθω καποιες φορες, αλλα βαζω τα ορια μου σε εφαρμογη και ολα καλά!


Πώς τους κόβεις δηλαδή τον αέρα που κακώς πήραν εξαρχής; Τι κάνεις;

----------


## Κύκνος

> Καλημερα σε ολους, ενω ειμαι προσφατα εγγεγραμμενος παρακολουθω αρκετο καιρο το φορουμ, πραγματικα αισθανομαι σα να σας "ξερω". Θελω να απευθυνθω στο Κυκνο και για αρχη να πως λυπαμαι πολυ για αυτο που της συνεβει, αλλα μην αφησεις κατι ασχημο να σε καθορισει.
> Οτιδηποτε γινεται διχως τη συνεναιση σου δεν εισαι υπευθυνη εσυ. 
> Ολοι οι ανδρες δεν ειναι βιαιοι, καποιοι μαλιστα ειναι λιγοτερο απο τις γυναικες.
> Καταλαβαινω απο το nickname που διαλεξες, το Κυκνο, ενα ομορφο πλασμα, ντελικατο που διαλεγει ταιρι για μια ζωη οτι εισαι ευαισθητη κι ενω αυτο ειναι οτι πιο ομορφο υπαρχει, δηλαδη ενας ανθωπος με ευαισθησιες, ειναι δυσκολο για εσενα. 
> Τεινουμε να δημιουργουμε στο μυαλο μας υποθετικα σεναρια βαση των εμπειριων μας και αυτο ειναι εξουθενωτικο. Μια φιλη μου που ειχε παρομοια φοβια, δηλαδη να μεινει μονη της τα βραδια, πηρε μετα απο συμβουλη ψυχολογου ενα σκυλο. Μη φανταστεις σκυλο φυλακα, ουτε κανα τερας, ενα ομορφο σκυλακι οχι παρα πολυ μικρο που πιο πιθανο ειναι να σε γλειψει παρα να σε δαγκωσες. Αλλα αυτο τη βοηθησε Παρα πολυ. Κυριως γιατι ποτε πια δεν ηταν μονη.
> Τελος να πω οτι ειμαι απο τους ανθρωπους που πιστευουν οτι υπαρχει καποιος για ολους και οταν ειναι η στιγμη θα το βρεις γι αυτο δε πρεπει να πιεζεις τιποτα. Οτι ναι να ρθει, θα ρθει.


Καλημέρα Druss, καλώς ήρθες! :)

Δεν φοβάμαι τα σκυλιά και μεγάλα να είναι...μου αρέσουν αλλά προς το παρόν έχω έναν γάτο, τον Τζέρυ και δεν θα μπορούσα να πάρω και σκύλο άσε που επειδή είμαι άνεργη δεν μπορώ να το φροντίσω...

Όσο για το να έρθει κάποιος και για μένα, καλό θα ήταν να έρθει σύντομα γιατί έχω μεγαλώσει αρκετά είμαι πια 38 χρονών...

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

Κυκνε γενικα η συντριπτικη πλειοψηφια των αντρων θα σεβαστει τη σωματικη σου ακεραιοτητα και τη θεληση σου.Αλλα προβληματα αντιμετωπιζουν τα ζευγαρια οχι αυτΑ.

----------


## Κύκνος

> Κυκνε γενικα η συντριπτικη πλειοψηφια των αντρων θα σεβαστει τη σωματικη σου ακεραιοτητα και τη θεληση σου.Αλλα προβληματα αντιμετωπιζουν τα ζευγαρια οχι αυτΑ.


Με ενθαρρύνει αυτό που λες, σ' ευχαριστώ!!! :D Επίσης με ηρεμεί, κάτι που το έχω ανάγκη...νιώθω μια ένταση τώρα αλλά είναι ώρα για τα πρωινά χάπια οπότε πιστεύω πως θα ηρεμήσω σιγά σιγά...ευτυχώς έχω κι εσάς εδώ να μου κρατάτε παρέα...

Μιας και μιλάμε για σχέσεις πες μου τι άλλα προβλήματα αντιμετωπίζουν; Γιατί εγώ αντιμετωπίζοντας το πρόβλημα του σεξ κυρίως δεν προλάβαινα να αντιμετωπίσω κι άλλα μιας και δεν προλάβαιναν και να εμφανιστούν..αυτή η ιστορία ήταν καταδικασμένη από την αρχή τελικά αλλά εγώ ήλπιζα ότι ίσως να τα καταφέρναμε...

----------


## Mara.Z

> [COLOR="#ff33ff" ] Πώς τους κόβεις δηλαδή τον αέρα που κακώς πήραν εξαρχής; Τι κάνεις; [/COLOR]


δεν τους μιλαω. Τους κοβω τη φορα ριχνοντας μουτρα. Γινομαι ξινη!!

----------


## Mara.Z

> Όσο για το να έρθει κάποιος και για μένα, καλό θα ήταν να έρθει σύντομα γιατί έχω μεγαλώσει αρκετά είμαι πια 38 χρονών...


Κυκνε, τα 40 ειναι τα νεα 30 για την εποχη μας, εχουν αλλαξει πια τα δεδομενα!
Εχεις σπουδασει κατι? εργαζεσαι?

----------


## Druss

Η ηλικια, ειναι ενα νουμερο. Σιγουρα καποια πραγματα ειναι πιο ευκολο να γινουν στη καταλληλη αλλα πλεον οταν λες 38 ε, δε το λες και οτι σε πηραν και τα χρονια. 
Επισης θεωρω οτι η γυναικα εχει το πανω χερι τουλαχιστον στο φλερτ. Με ενα βλεμμα, ενα νευμα μπορει να προσκαλεσει η αντιθετα με μια ξινιλα η δυσανασχετηση μπορει να διωξει αυτον που τη πλησιαζει. Σιγουρα οπως παντου υπαρχουν αυτπι που δε καταλαβαινουν ευκολα. Ενα αποτομο σχολιο θα λειτουργησει σαν κοφτης. Η ευγενεια δε ταιριαζει παντου.
Επισης θεωρω οτι οταν εχει δημιουργησει καποιος χαρακτηρα- προσωπικοτητα ειναι πιο ευκολο να προσθεσεις στοιχεια επανω σου παρα να αφαιρεσεις αυτα που δε σου αρεσουν. Τι εννοω. Αισθανεσαι μια ανασφαλεια- μια φοβια για τις αντιδρασεις των ανδρων οτι μπορει να γινουν βιαιες, οκ. Λογικο να το σκεφτεσαι βαση εμπειριων αν και λανθασμενα κατε με. Αν εχεις τη διαθεση και τη δυνατοτητα ενα αθλημα οπως το kick- boxing η γενικα αυτοαμυνας θα σου τονωσει την αυτοπεποιθηση και θα ειναι ενα ωραιο μερος για να διευρυνεις το κυκλο σου.

----------


## Κύκνος

> Κυκνε, τα 40 ειναι τα νεα 30 για την εποχη μας, εχουν αλλαξει πια τα δεδομενα!
> Εχεις σπουδασει κατι? εργαζεσαι?


Καλημέρα Mara! :)

Έχω σπουδάσει τουριστικός πράκτορας και δούλευα 10 χρόνια στο πανεπιστήμιο σε γραμματεία αλλά με την κρίση ήμουν απ' αυτούς που απολύθηκαν...οπότε τώρα μάλλον θα βγάλω σύνταξη, ίσως να έπρεπε και νωρίτερα μιας κι υπέφερα πολλές φορές από το άγχος και την πίεση στη δουλειά κι αυτό συνέβαλε στο να χειροτερέψει η ψυχική μου υγεία αλλά αφού μπορώ ακόμα οκ...απλά όταν θυμάμαι το πως ήμουν τότε ταράζομαι...
Εσύ δουλεύεις;

Τώρα όσον αφορά την ηλικία εγώ θέλω να κάνω και παιδί γι' αυτό αγχώνομαι εκτός του ότι δεν αντέχω πια τη μοναξιά...χρειάζομαι κάποιον να με καλύπτει συναισθηματικά, δεν μπορώ να τα παλεύω όλα μόνη μου...

----------


## Κύκνος

> Η ηλικια, ειναι ενα νουμερο. Σιγουρα καποια πραγματα ειναι πιο ευκολο να γινουν στη καταλληλη αλλα πλεον οταν λες 38 ε, δε το λες και οτι σε πηραν και τα χρονια. 
> Επισης θεωρω οτι η γυναικα εχει το πανω χερι τουλαχιστον στο φλερτ. Με ενα βλεμμα, ενα νευμα μπορει να προσκαλεσει η αντιθετα με μια ξινιλα η δυσανασχετηση μπορει να διωξει αυτον που τη πλησιαζει. Σιγουρα οπως παντου υπαρχουν αυτπι που δε καταλαβαινουν ευκολα. Ενα αποτομο σχολιο θα λειτουργησει σαν κοφτης. Η ευγενεια δε ταιριαζει παντου.
> Επισης θεωρω οτι οταν εχει δημιουργησει καποιος χαρακτηρα- προσωπικοτητα ειναι πιο ευκολο να προσθεσεις στοιχεια επανω σου παρα να αφαιρεσεις αυτα που δε σου αρεσουν. Τι εννοω. Αισθανεσαι μια ανασφαλεια- μια φοβια για τις αντιδρασεις των ανδρων οτι μπορει να γινουν βιαιες, οκ. Λογικο να το σκεφτεσαι βαση εμπειριων αν και λανθασμενα κατε με. Αν εχεις τη διαθεση και τη δυνατοτητα ενα αθλημα οπως το kick- boxing η γενικα αυτοαμυνας θα σου τονωσει την αυτοπεποιθηση και θα ειναι ενα ωραιο μερος για να διευρυνεις το κυκλο σου.


Γιατί λανθασμένα; Τι εννοείς ακριβώς; 
Τώρα για την αυτοάμυνα δεν ξέρω γιατί τρομάζω με τις απότομες κινήσεις, θα προτιμούσα κάτι πιο ήρεμο για να διευρύνω τον κύκλο μου αλλά δεν ξέρω ακόμα τι ακριβώς...αλλά δεν είμαι ιδιαίτερα φαν της γυμναστικής...

Σ' ευχαριστώ για την ενθάρρυνση σχετικά με την ηλικία μου... :) Αγχώνομαι κυρίως γιατί θέλω να προλάβω να κάνω παιδί όπως είπα και στη Mara...

----------


## Druss

Εννοω οτι δεν ισχυει για τη συντριπτικη πλειοψηφια των ανδρων να ειναι βιαιοι με τη συντροφο τους η τις γυναικες γενικα. Σιγουρα υπαρχουν και αυτοι. 
Αλλα το κατανοω γιατι η εμπειρια σου το δικαιολογει να το αισθανεσαι αυτο.
Βασικα δεν ειναι βιαια τα μαθηματα αυτοαμυνας αντιθετως, εχει και μια φιλοσοφια που θα σου αρεσει.
Ο χορος τοτε ειναι μια ωραια ενναλακτικη.
Οσο για το παιδι, το ιδιο λεω και στη κοπελα μου καθε φορα που ακουει για καποιο ζευγαρι νεο που δε μπορει να κανει παιδι και αγχωνεται για εμας. Υιοθεσια.

----------


## Mara.Z

> Καλημέρα Mara! :)
> 
> Έχω σπουδάσει τουριστικός πράκτορας και δούλευα 10 χρόνια στο πανεπιστήμιο σε γραμματεία αλλά με την κρίση ήμουν απ' αυτούς που απολύθηκαν...οπότε τώρα μάλλον θα βγάλω σύνταξη, ίσως να έπρεπε και νωρίτερα μιας κι υπέφερα πολλές φορές από το άγχος και την πίεση στη δουλειά κι αυτό συνέβαλε στο να χειροτερέψει η ψυχική μου υγεία αλλά αφού μπορώ ακόμα οκ...απλά όταν θυμάμαι το πως ήμουν τότε ταράζομαι...
> Εσύ δουλεύεις;
> 
> Τώρα όσον αφορά την ηλικία εγώ θέλω να κάνω και παιδί γι' αυτό αγχώνομαι εκτός του ότι δεν αντέχω πια τη μοναξιά...χρειάζομαι κάποιον να με καλύπτει συναισθηματικά, δεν μπορώ να τα παλεύω όλα μόνη μου...


Καλημερα!!!!
Τουριστικος πρακτορας? πολυ ωραιο!!!! δεν βρισκεις δουλεια σε κανενα νησακι να πας να μεινεις και εκει, να χαλαρωσεις διπλα στη θαλασσα και τη φυση??
εγω οικονομικα σπουδασα, αλλα ηταν υπερβολικο το ωραριο και οι απαιτησεις (ειμαι αγχωδης σαν χαρακτηρας, ειχα και πολυ απαιτητικο και αυστηρο οικογενειακο περιβαλλον, και δεν το αντεξα το πακετο) οποτε παραιτηθηκα για να επιδιωξω κατι που θεωρουσα καλυτερο. Εν τελει, επεσε και η κριση μαζι, και κατι οικογενειακα ζορια οποτε δεν τα καταφερα, και προσπαθω τωρα να τελειωσω ενα διδακτορικο μπας και μπορεσω να επανελθω στην αγορα...

Κυκνε και εγω 37 ειμαι, σε νιωθω... Παιδι ιδεατα και εγω θα ηθελα ΑΛΛΑ σκεφτομαι απο την αλλη οτι ειναι μια τεραστια ευθυνη και 24 ωρη απασχοληση, δεν μπορεις να παρεις κανενα ρεπο... Και δεν ειμαι γεννημενη για σπιτι, νοικοκυριο και μεγαλωμα παιδιων, τα βαριέμαι!...Θελω να ταξιδεψω παρα πολυ, οταν ξεμπερδεψω με τη δουλεια θελω να κανω 2ο πτυχιο, και αλλα επισης που εχω ονειρευτει και θελω πολυ να κανω, οποτε που χρονος για παιδι??

Και αντρα να βρεις, ας ειναι καλος για μια σχεση και για σπιτι. Γιατι απο συναισθηματικη καλυψη μην περιμενεις πολλα... οι αντρες σκεφτονται και λειτουργουν διαφορετικά !!!

----------


## Mara.Z

> Συνεχιζω να εντυπωσιαζομαι απο αυτην την συμπεριφορα ........πληρης ανωριμοτης .......που πηγε το φλερτ το παλιο ?


το φλερτ το παλιο δηλαδη πως ηταν??

----------


## Κύκνος

> Εννοω οτι δεν ισχυει για τη συντριπτικη πλειοψηφια των ανδρων να ειναι βιαιοι με τη συντροφο τους η τις γυναικες γενικα. Σιγουρα υπαρχουν και αυτοι. 
> Αλλα το κατανοω γιατι η εμπειρια σου το δικαιολογει να το αισθανεσαι αυτο.
> Βασικα δεν ειναι βιαια τα μαθηματα αυτοαμυνας αντιθετως, εχει και μια φιλοσοφια που θα σου αρεσει.
> Ο χορος τοτε ειναι μια ωραια ενναλακτικη.
> Οσο για το παιδι, το ιδιο λεω και στη κοπελα μου καθε φορα που ακουει για καποιο ζευγαρι νεο που δε μπορει να κανει παιδι και αγχωνεται για εμας. Υιοθεσια.


Παίρνω θάρρος κι ελπίδα όταν ακούω τέτοια... :)
Αλλά πώς μπορείς να καταλάβεις όσους είναι βίαιοι; Υπάρχουν τίποτα σημάδια στη συμπεριφορά τους;

Τώρα για το παιδί θα ήθελα να κάνω δικό μου αλλά υπάρχει κι η εξωσωματική πριν την υιοθεσία...

----------


## Κύκνος

> Καλημερα!!!!
> Τουριστικος πρακτορας? πολυ ωραιο!!!! δεν βρισκεις δουλεια σε κανενα νησακι να πας να μεινεις και εκει, να χαλαρωσεις διπλα στη θαλασσα και τη φυση??
> εγω οικονομικα σπουδασα, αλλα ηταν υπερβολικο το ωραριο και οι απαιτησεις (ειμαι αγχωδης σαν χαρακτηρας, ειχα και πολυ απαιτητικο και αυστηρο οικογενειακο περιβαλλον, και δεν το αντεξα το πακετο) οποτε παραιτηθηκα για να επιδιωξω κατι που θεωρουσα καλυτερο. Εν τελει, επεσε και η κριση μαζι, και κατι οικογενειακα ζορια οποτε δεν τα καταφερα, και προσπαθω τωρα να τελειωσω ενα διδακτορικο μπας και μπορεσω να επανελθω στην αγορα...
> 
> Κυκνε και εγω 37 ειμαι, σε νιωθω... Παιδι ιδεατα και εγω θα ηθελα ΑΛΛΑ σκεφτομαι απο την αλλη οτι ειναι μια τεραστια ευθυνη και 24 ωρη απασχοληση, δεν μπορεις να παρεις κανενα ρεπο... Και δεν ειμαι γεννημενη για σπιτι, νοικοκυριο και μεγαλωμα παιδιων, τα βαριέμαι!...Θελω να ταξιδεψω παρα πολυ, οταν ξεμπερδεψω με τη δουλεια θελω να κανω 2ο πτυχιο, και αλλα επισης που εχω ονειρευτει και θελω πολυ να κανω, οποτε που χρονος για παιδι??
> 
> Και αντρα να βρεις, ας ειναι καλος για μια σχεση και για σπιτι. Γιατι απο συναισθηματικη καλυψη μην περιμενεις πολλα... οι αντρες σκεφτονται και λειτουργουν διαφορετικά !!!


Δεν θέλω να φύγω από εδώ, θα ένιωθα μεγαλύτερη ανασφάλεια αν άλλαζα και τόπο διαμονής και δεν είχα κανέναν κοντά μου...Κι η δουλειά η δικιά μου έχει επίσης άγχος, τουλάχιστον εγώ αγχώνομαι...οπότε ας βγάλω μια σύνταξη αφού λογικά μπορώ ώστε να μην έχω κάτι να με ζορίζει από βιοποριστικό θέμα τουλάχιστον...
Τώρα για τα παιδιά εγώ θέλω να κάνω, τ' αγαπώ πολύ... ♥ Για το νοικοκυριό ούτε εγώ τρελαίνομαι αλλά τι να κάνουμε; Πάλι καλά που υπάρχουν ευκολίες σήμερα σε σχέση με παλιότερα...
Κοίτα για άντρα εγώ αν βρω θα βρω κάποιον ευαίσθητο σαν κι εμένα αλλιώς δεν θα κάνουμε χωριό...
Όμως τι εννοείς ότι λειτουργούν διαφορετικά; Αν και μια αγκαλιά να σε πάρει ο άλλος παίρνεις δύναμη, εγώ τουλάχιστον...

----------


## nikos2

> Αλλά πώς μπορείς να καταλάβεις όσους είναι βίαιοι; Υπάρχουν τίποτα σημάδια στη συμπεριφορά τους;
> 
> .



νομιζω γενικα οι ανθρωποι που δεν σεβονται τα ζωα ειναι βιαιοι.
συνηθως οι ανθρωποι που εχουν καποιο ζωακι σπιτι τους για συντροφια ειναι πιο ηρεμοι και πραοι.

----------


## δελφίνι

Λοιπόν, παιδιά και εγώ δεν αντέχω τους άντρες που από το πρώτο ραντεβού σου την πέφτουνε . Μου έτυχε με έναν τύπο που γνώρισα πρόσφατα και τελικά τον έδιωξα.

----------


## Κύκνος

> νομιζω γενικα οι ανθρωποι που δεν σεβονται τα ζωα ειναι βιαιοι.
> συνηθως οι ανθρωποι που εχουν καποιο ζωακι σπιτι τους για συντροφια ειναι πιο ηρεμοι και πραοι.


Ωραία, μόλις μου έδωσες και μια άλλη ένδειξη σ' ευχαριστώ!

Κι ο πρώην μου είχε έναν σκύλο...αλλά δεν το είχα συσχετίσει ποτέ ως τώρα...

Πάντως πριν από 5 λεπτά διάβασα μια είδηση ότι σκότωσαν 3 σκυλιά στη Λάρισα και το ένα το έδειξε και φωτογραφία κι ήταν μέσα στο αίμα...τι "άνθρωποι" είναι αυτοί; Ταράχτηκα και στεναχωρήθηκα... :(

----------


## Guest17012017

Δυστυχώς οι άντρες έχουν γίνει μαλθακοί επειδή τρέχουν πίσω απο φουστάνια κορασίδων με αποτέλεσμα οι τελευταίες να γίνονται τελείως ξετσίπωτες και πρόστυχες και να μην λογαριάζουν τίποτα

----------


## Mara.Z

Kυκνε, το παιδι εχει και πολλες ευθυνες! Να το ταϊζεις, πλενεις, ντυνεις, να το στειλεις παιδικο, νηπιο, σχολειο, φροντιστηρια, γλωσσες, τα πηγαινε-ελα σε ολα αυτα... θα τρεχεις 24ωρες το 24ωρο για το παιδι...
Προσωπικα, ολο αυτο το πακετο των υποχρεωσεων με αποθαρρυνει...
Οκ θα παρεις πολλη αγαπη αλλα πρεπει να εισαι ηδη πολυ δυνατος, ακεραιος, και συγκροτημενος για να επωμιστεις μια τετοια ευθυνη.

----------


## Mara.Z

> Όμως τι εννοείς ότι λειτουργούν διαφορετικά; Αν και μια αγκαλιά να σε πάρει ο άλλος παίρνεις δύναμη, εγώ τουλάχιστον...


Εννοω οτι ειναι πιο πρακτικοι και ορθολογιστες σε σχεση με εμας. Πιο γειωμενοι... εμεις μπορει να κατοικουμε σε ενα ροζ συννεφακι και να ονειρευομαστε...
Εμεις μπορει να λιωνουμε σε ενα ηλιοβασιλεμα, να βαζουμε τα κλαματα ακουγοντας ενα τραγουδι κι ο αλλος να σκεφτεται ποτε θα παει για μπυρα ή ποτε θα φαει σουβλακια.
Τους νοιαζει το σεξ και μονο, τουλαχιστον τα πρωτα χρονια. Μετα μπορει να βολευτουν αν η τυπισσα τυχαινει να ειναι και καλη μαγειρισσα και νοικοκυρα. Αν εχει και λεφτα ή στανταρ μισθο, ακόμη καλυτερα!

----------


## Guest17012017

Οι σημερινές γυναίκες είναι πλήρως ανίκανες και άχρηστες για οποιαδήποτε σοβαρότερη δουλειά πέραν του βαψίματος των νυχιών και του μακιγιαρίσματος, για αυτό και οι περισσότεροι νέοι είναι με σκατένια ψυχολογία

----------


## Κύκνος

> Kυκνε, το παιδι εχει και πολλες ευθυνες! Να το ταϊζεις, πλενεις, ντυνεις, να το στειλεις παιδικο, νηπιο, σχολειο, φροντιστηρια, γλωσσες, τα πηγαινε-ελα σε ολα αυτα... θα τρεχεις 24ωρες το 24ωρο για το παιδι...
> Προσωπικα, ολο αυτο το πακετο των υποχρεωσεων με αποθαρρυνει...
> Οκ θα παρεις πολλη αγαπη αλλα πρεπει να εισαι ηδη πολυ δυνατος, ακεραιος, και συγκροτημενος για να επωμιστεις μια τετοια ευθυνη.


Ε ναι, σίγουρα θα πρέπει να έχεις όλα όσα αναφέρεις αν αποφασίσεις να φέρεις ένα παιδί στον κόσμο...
Δεν εννοούσα ότι θα το κάνω αμέσως, πρώτα θα πρέπει να είμαι πολύ σίγουρη ότι είμαι καλά και για μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα πριν πάρω μια τόσο σοβαρή απόφαση...

----------


## Κύκνος

> Εννοω οτι ειναι πιο πρακτικοι και ορθολογιστες σε σχεση με εμας. Πιο γειωμενοι... εμεις μπορει να κατοικουμε σε ενα ροζ συννεφακι και να ονειρευομαστε...
> Εμεις μπορει να λιωνουμε σε ενα ηλιοβασιλεμα, να βαζουμε τα κλαματα ακουγοντας ενα τραγουδι κι ο αλλος να σκεφτεται ποτε θα παει για μπυρα ή ποτε θα φαει σουβλακια.
> Τους νοιαζει το σεξ και μονο, τουλαχιστον τα πρωτα χρονια. Μετα μπορει να βολευτουν αν η τυπισσα τυχαινει να ειναι και καλη μαγειρισσα και νοικοκυρα. Αν εχει και λεφτα ή στανταρ μισθο, ακόμη καλυτερα!


Αυτό είναι πολύ απογοητευτικό, αν ισχύει με βλέπω μόνη για πάντα...δεν με ενδιαφέρει να γίνω το βόλεμα κάποιου, θέλω να με αγαπάει...αν όχι, τότε καλύτερα μακριά...ας πάει να βρει σεξ αλλού...

----------


## Κύκνος

Περαστικέ μπορείς να σταματήσεις να μου χαλάς το θέμα ή ν' αρχίσω τις αναφορές; Μάθε να σέβεσαι επιτέλους, το λέει και στους όρους χρήσης "μην σπέρνετε μηνύματα σε τυχαία θέματα αλλά ανοίξτε δικό σας να συζητήσετε εκεί το πρόβλημα σας"...

----------


## δελφίνι

> Ε ναι, σίγουρα θα πρέπει να έχεις όλα όσα αναφέρεις αν αποφασίσεις να φέρεις ένα παιδί στον κόσμο...
> Δεν εννοούσα ότι θα το κάνω αμέσως, πρώτα θα πρέπει να είμαι πολύ σίγουρη ότι είμαι καλά και για μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα πριν πάρω μια τόσο σοβαρή απόφαση...


 Και εγώ θα ήθελα ένα παιδάκι αλλά 40 είμαι δεν βλέπω να κάνω. Παλιά ήθελα να παντρευτώ και ήμουνα στο τσάφ να πάρω κάποιον αλλά μετά πλακώσανε τα προβλήματα και που καιρός για γνωριμίες. Είμαι πολλά χρόνια μόνη μου και δεν βλέπω να βρίσκω ούτε καν σύντροφο.:(

----------


## Mara.Z

Ας βρεθει ο αντρας που εχει λιγο μυαλο στο κεφαλι του, σεβεται, ειναι εργατικος, και θελει να ΜΟΙΡΑΣΤΕΙ τη ζωη του, και μετα το παιδι καλοδεχουμενο ειναι...

----------


## Κύκνος

Ναι, γράψτε όλοι τα δικά σας προβλήματα στο δικό μου θέμα για να μην μπορώ να πάρω βοήθεια εγώ...λες και λίγα θέματα έχεις ανοίξει κι εσύ δελφίνι και δεν έχεις που να τα γράψεις...είσαι πολύ εγωίστρια, μην μου απευθύνεις ξανά το λόγο γιατί δεν πρόκειται να σου ξαναμιλήσω...
Άντε γεια!

----------


## Κύκνος

> Ας βρεθει ο αντρας που εχει λιγο μυαλο στο κεφαλι του, σεβεται, ειναι εργατικος, και θελει να ΜΟΙΡΑΣΤΕΙ τη ζωη του, και μετα το παιδι καλοδεχουμενο ειναι...


Εγώ θέλω και να νιώθει κάτι για μένα...δεν ξέρω αν είμαι σε ροζ συννεφάκι αλλά το θέλω πολύ...

----------


## δελφίνι

> Ναι, γράψτε όλοι τα δικά σας προβλήματα στο δικό μου θέμα για να μην μπορώ να πάρω βοήθεια εγώ...λες και λίγα θέματα έχεις ανοίξει κι εσύ δελφίνι και δεν έχεις που να τα γράψεις...είσαι πολύ εγωίστρια, μην μου απευθύνεις ξανά το λόγο γιατί δεν πρόκειται να σου ξαναμιλήσω...
> Άντε γεια!


Άντε πάλι θύμωσες με μένα. Εγώ σε αγαπώ.

----------


## Mara.Z

Παντως ομολογω οτι αυτο με το ζωακι-συντροφια δεν το ειχα ξανακουσει... οτι αν καποιος ειναι φιλοζωος, δεν ειναι βιαιος. 

Κυκνε, θα σου προτεινα να τσεκαρεις *αν εχει νευρα* ο τυπος που σε ενδιαφερει, και πως τα διαχειριζεται αυτα τα νευρα. 
Αν του πεις μια αποψη αντιθετη με τη δικη του, πως αντιδρα? 
Υποχωρει? ή θελει να σε βαλει στο καλουπι του? σε αποδεχεται? σε καλουπωνει?

Επισης, *αν πινει πολυ αλκοολ*, για μενα ειναι δεικτης, αν οχι βιαιοτητας, τουλαχιστον οτι κατι παει στραβα. 
Πως μιλαει για τους αλλους? υποτιμητικα? ισοπεδωτικά? *πως αλληλεπιδρα κοινωνικα γενικα* !!!

----------


## Mara.Z

> Εγώ θέλω και να νιώθει κάτι για μένα...δεν ξέρω αν είμαι σε ροζ συννεφάκι αλλά το θέλω πολύ...


Για να νιωσει κατι ο τυπος, θα περασει λιγος χρονος...
Αλλα μακαρι στο ευχομαι!!!
χαχα στο ροζ συννεφακι μαζι σου και εγω !

----------


## Κύκνος

> Παντως ομολογω οτι αυτο με το ζωακι-συντροφια δεν το ειχα ξανακουσει... οτι αν καποιος ειναι φιλοζωος, δεν ειναι βιαιος. 
> 
> Κυκνε, θα σου προτεινα να τσεκαρεις *αν εχει νευρα* ο τυπος που σε ενδιαφερει, και πως τα διαχειριζεται αυτα τα νευρα. 
> Αν του πεις μια αποψη αντιθετη με τη δικη του, πως αντιδρα? 
> Υποχωρει? ή θελει να σε βαλει στο καλουπι του? σε αποδεχεται? σε καλουπωνει?
> 
> Επισης, *αν πινει πολυ αλκοολ*, για μενα ειναι δεικτης, αν οχι βιαιοτητας, τουλαχιστον οτι κατι παει στραβα. 
> Πως μιλαει για τους αλλους? υποτιμητικα? ισοπεδωτικά? *πως αλληλεπιδρα κοινωνικα γενικα* !!!


Μπράβο Μάρα, πολύ σωστά αυτά που λες μάλλον επειδή τα σκέφτεσαι ψύχραιμα γιατί τα βλέπεις χωρίς να εμπλέκεσαι τόσο πολύ συναισθηματικά όπως αναγκαστικά εμπλέκομαι εγώ...ομολογώ ότι δεν τα είχα σκεφτεί...πρέπει να την εκτυπώσω αυτή την απάντηση, θα μου φανεί πολύ χρήσιμη!

Να σου πω κάτι για μένα που θεωρώ πως είναι σημαντικό; Εγώ στον πρώην που ήταν η πιο σοβαρή και μακρόχρονη σχέση μου δεν τολμούσα ούτε ν' αντιμιλήσω δηλαδή να πω αντίθετη άποψη κι εκείνος προσπαθούσε να με ενθαρρύνει και να με μάθει ν' αντιδρώ και να υποστηρίζω τον εαυτό μου και τις απόψεις μου, ήταν πολύ καλός...δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο το έχω καταφέρει αλλά ότι έχω καταφέρει έστω και μικρό στον τομέα του θάρρους σ' εκείνον το χρωστάω...αλλά χρειάζομαι ακόμα βελτίωση...

----------


## Κύκνος

> Για να νιωσει κατι ο τυπος, θα περασει λιγος χρονος...
> Αλλα μακαρι στο ευχομαι!!!
> χαχα στο ροζ συννεφακι μαζι σου και εγω !


Ε ναι, οκ, δεν λέω να μ' ερωτευτεί κεραυνοβόλα άλλωστε θέλω κάτι με διάρκεια κι όχι μια φούσκα...
Σ' ευχαριστώ! ♥
Ζήτω τα ροζ γραμματάκια και τα ροζ συννεφάκια! :D

----------


## Mara.Z

> Ε ναι, οκ, δεν λέω να μ' ερωτευτεί κεραυνοβόλα άλλωστε θέλω κάτι με διάρκεια κι όχι μια φούσκα...
> Σ' ευχαριστώ! ♥
> Ζήτω τα ροζ γραμματάκια και τα ροζ συννεφάκια! :D


χαχαχαχα μαζι σου στο ροζ συννεφακι!!!
κοιτα, και εγω που ερωτευτηκα κεραυνοβολα σχετικα προσφατα, τα μουτρα μου εσπασα οποτε αστα βραστα...
Και δεν ηταν φουσκα, σαν χαρακτηρας ειμαι πολυ σταθερη.

----------


## Κύκνος

> χαχαχαχα μαζι σου στο ροζ συννεφακι!!!
> κοιτα, και εγω που ερωτευτηκα κεραυνοβολα σχετικα προσφατα, τα μουτρα μου εσπασα οποτε αστα βραστα...
> Και δεν ηταν φουσκα, σαν χαρακτηρας ειμαι πολυ σταθερη.


Κι εγώ το ίδιο στο θέμα της σταθερότητας και το ίδιο ψάχνω και στον άλλον...
Με τη φούσκα εννοούσα ότι μπορεί να είναι απλά ένας ενθουσιασμός που θα φύγει κάποια στιγμή και τότε άστα βράστα που λες κι εσύ, πολύς πόνος και κλάμα...αλλά δεν το είπα για σένα, ελπίζω να μην με παρεξήγησες...

----------


## Mara.Z

Οχι δεν σε παρεξηγησα!!

----------


## Κύκνος

> Οχι δεν σε παρεξηγησα!!


:) Πολύ χαίρομαι γι' αυτό!

Έχω ένα άγχος τώρα και δεν ξέρω αν θα μπορέσω να κοιμηθώ καλά...μακάρι να μην ήμουν μόνη στη ζωή και να είχα μιαν αγκαλιά για να ηρεμήσω...

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Και δεν ηταν φουσκα, σαν χαρακτηρας ειμαι πολυ σταθερη.


α δε πειραζει! σκεψου οτι αυτο μπορει να γινει η αιτια να σκεφτεις νεες ιδεες που δεν ειχες δοκιμασει ως τωρα.
ολα ξεκινουν απο την ορθη αντιληψη.

----------


## δελφίνι

> :) Πολύ χαίρομαι γι' αυτό!
> 
> Έχω ένα άγχος τώρα και δεν ξέρω αν θα μπορέσω να κοιμηθώ καλά...μακάρι να μην ήμουν μόνη στη ζωή και να είχα μιαν αγκαλιά για να ηρεμήσω...


Μένεις με τους γονείς σου; Έχεις αδέλφια;;;

----------


## Magdalinx

προσωπικά δεν μου έχει τύχει ποτέ να βγω με κάποιον ο οποιος να γίνει βίαιος απεναντί μου. Ούτε γνωρίζω κάποια τέτοια περίπτωηση στο στενό μου κύκλο. Υποπτεύομαι λοιπόν πως οι περιπτώσεις που έπεσες ειναι οι εξαιρέσεις και σίγουρα όχι ο κανόνας.

Το να αποφεύγεις τους άντρες λόγω κακών εμπειριών για πάντα είναι κάτι ανώφελο γιατί ο ερωτικός τομέας είναι ένα βασικό κομμάτι της εξέλιξης του ανθρώπου. Πρέπει να αντιμετωπίσεις τον φόβο σου κατάματα. Σίγουρα οι εμπειρίες σου ήταν αρκετά τραυματικές όμως πρέπει να ξεπεράσεις τον εαυτό σου. Όπως καθε ανθρωπος πρέπει να ξεπεράσουμε καθε κακή εμπειρία και να μην την γενικοποιούμε, οσον αφορά τους ανθρώπους.

Ίσως η εκμάθηση μια πολεμικής τέχνης να τονώσει την αυτοπεποίθησή σου και να πάψεις να νιωθεις αδύναμη και τρωτή όπως τώρα!

----------


## den_katalavenw...

γεια σου κυκνακι, διαβασα καποιες απαντησεις αλλα δεν μπορεσα να τα διαβασω ολα για αυτο θα σου πω και εγω την αποψη μου....
κατα τη γνωμη μου πρεπει ισως να μαθεις να <<ψυχολογεις>> τους αντρες δηλαδη αν δεις για παραδειγμα εναν αντρα που εχει ενα στυλακι <<μαγκικο>> με σκουλαρικια τατουαζ κτλ ε φαινεται οτι αυτος ειναι ψευτομαγκας και μπορει να σου δωσει μονο ψευτικη μαγκια δηλαδη στην πραγματικοτητα αντι να σε προστατευει απο ολο το κοσμο θα σου φερεται ασχημα, η πραγματικη μαγκια ειναι να βρεις καποιον ο οποιος θα σεβετε την αποψη σου και τη γνωμη σου θα κανει γλυκα πραγματα για εσενα , θα σε προστατευει απο ολους ( αλλα και απο τον εαυτο του οταν ειναι νευριασμενος) οταν εννοω οτι θα σε προστατευει θελω να πω οτι δεν θα αγηνει κανεναν να στη λεει και να σε εκμεταλευετε και να σου ζηταει χαρες κτλ... οι εμπειριες που ειχες σιγουρα ητανε τραυματικες και σιγουρα ειχες τις λεγομενες τοξικες σχεσεις... ολοι οι αντρες δεν ειναι ιδιοι αρκει να μπορεσεις να το παρατηρησεις απο την σταση του σωματως απο το ντυσιμο απο την ομιλια και απο αλλα πραγματα φενονται αυτα.... το προβλημα σου ειναι πιστευω οτι δεν μπορεις να το καταλαβεις αυτο σε εναν αντρα απο την αρχη.... και επισης αν δεν καθεσε σε καποιον ο σωστος τροπος ειναι αυτος να σου κανει μια συζητηση για να δει πχ δεν μπορεις η δεν εχεις ορεξη η δεν τον θελεις γενικα ? βιαιοι κτλ γινονται μονο οι αγραμματοι και οι κομπλεξικοι και γινονται βιαιοι γιατι δεν μπορουνε με τα λογια να το λυσουνε το θεμα η γιατι νομιζουνε οτι ειναι πολλυ μαγκες και θα γινει και παλι το δικο τους.... μπαμ κανει αν μαθεις να τους παρατηρεις....

----------


## Κύκνος

> προσωπικά δεν μου έχει τύχει ποτέ να βγω με κάποιον ο οποιος να γίνει βίαιος απεναντί μου. Ούτε γνωρίζω κάποια τέτοια περίπτωηση στο στενό μου κύκλο. Υποπτεύομαι λοιπόν πως οι περιπτώσεις που έπεσες ειναι οι εξαιρέσεις και σίγουρα όχι ο κανόνας.
> 
> Το να αποφεύγεις τους άντρες λόγω κακών εμπειριών για πάντα είναι κάτι ανώφελο γιατί ο ερωτικός τομέας είναι ένα βασικό κομμάτι της εξέλιξης του ανθρώπου. Πρέπει να αντιμετωπίσεις τον φόβο σου κατάματα. Σίγουρα οι εμπειρίες σου ήταν αρκετά τραυματικές όμως πρέπει να ξεπεράσεις τον εαυτό σου. Όπως καθε ανθρωπος πρέπει να ξεπεράσουμε καθε κακή εμπειρία και να μην την γενικοποιούμε, οσον αφορά τους ανθρώπους.
> 
> Ίσως η εκμάθηση μια πολεμικής τέχνης να τονώσει την αυτοπεποίθησή σου και να πάψεις να νιωθεις αδύναμη και τρωτή όπως τώρα!


Κι εγώ αυτό θέλω να πιστεύω Magdalinx, ότι έπεσα σε κακές εξαιρέσεις κι ότι δεν θα ξανασυμβεί αυτό...κι όσο μου λέτε τις απόψεις σας τόσο πείθομαι πως ήταν απλά μια κακιά στιγμή...Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ για την υποστήριξη, με βοηθάς πολύ...
Και μ' αυτό που μου λες ότι πρέπει ν' αντιμετωπίσω τον φόβο μου κατάματα μου δίνεις και κουράγιο να το κάνω...τουλάχιστον να προσπαθήσω...

----------


## Mara.Z

Κυκνε σκεφτομουν το εξης:

μηπως εισαι υπερβολικα ανασφαλης και ελκυεις τετοιους αντρες? γιατι αυτοι εκ πρωτης οψεως φαινονται δυνατοι, γοητευτικοι, αερατοι, στυλατοι αλλα μετα αλλαζουν player...

----------


## Κύκνος

> γεια σου κυκνακι, διαβασα καποιες απαντησεις αλλα δεν μπορεσα να τα διαβασω ολα για αυτο θα σου πω και εγω την αποψη μου....
> κατα τη γνωμη μου πρεπει ισως να μαθεις να <<ψυχολογεις>> τους αντρες δηλαδη αν δεις για παραδειγμα εναν αντρα που εχει ενα στυλακι <<μαγκικο>> με σκουλαρικια τατουαζ κτλ ε φαινεται οτι αυτος ειναι ψευτομαγκας και μπορει να σου δωσει μονο ψευτικη μαγκια δηλαδη στην πραγματικοτητα αντι να σε προστατευει απο ολο το κοσμο θα σου φερεται ασχημα, η πραγματικη μαγκια ειναι να βρεις καποιον ο οποιος θα σεβετε την αποψη σου και τη γνωμη σου θα κανει γλυκα πραγματα για εσενα , θα σε προστατευει απο ολους ( αλλα και απο τον εαυτο του οταν ειναι νευριασμενος) οταν εννοω οτι θα σε προστατευει θελω να πω οτι δεν θα αγηνει κανεναν να στη λεει και να σε εκμεταλευετε και να σου ζηταει χαρες κτλ... οι εμπειριες που ειχες σιγουρα ητανε τραυματικες και σιγουρα ειχες τις λεγομενες τοξικες σχεσεις... ολοι οι αντρες δεν ειναι ιδιοι αρκει να μπορεσεις να το παρατηρησεις απο την σταση του σωματως απο το ντυσιμο απο την ομιλια και απο αλλα πραγματα φενονται αυτα.... το προβλημα σου ειναι πιστευω οτι δεν μπορεις να το καταλαβεις αυτο σε εναν αντρα απο την αρχη.... και επισης αν δεν καθεσε σε καποιον ο σωστος τροπος ειναι αυτος να σου κανει μια συζητηση για να δει πχ δεν μπορεις η δεν εχεις ορεξη η δεν τον θελεις γενικα ? βιαιοι κτλ γινονται μονο οι αγραμματοι και οι κομπλεξικοι και γινονται βιαιοι γιατι δεν μπορουνε με τα λογια να το λυσουνε το θεμα η γιατι νομιζουνε οτι ειναι πολλυ μαγκες και θα γινει και παλι το δικο τους.... μπαμ κανει αν μαθεις να τους παρατηρεις....


Καλησπέρα! :)

Ευτυχώς που δεν μου αρέσουν αυτοί που έχουν τατουάζ και σκουλαρίκια, lol! :p Απ' αυτά που μου λες καταλαβαίνω ότι είναι σημαντικό να εκπαιδευτώ στην παρατήρηση τους...θα προσπαθήσω όταν ξαναβγώ στον κόσμο γιατί προς το παρόν περνάω πολύ χρόνο στο σπίτι...

Να σε ρωτήσω, πιστεύεις ότι δεν πειράζει αν στη συζήτηση που λες εκφράσεις το φόβο σου για την βία ώστε να σιγουρευτείς ότι δεν πρόκειται να υπάρξει σ' αυτή την ιστορία που έχει ξεκινήσει; Για μια καινούρια σχέση μιλάω...

----------


## Κύκνος

> Κυκνε σκεφτομουν το εξης:
> 
> μηπως εισαι υπερβολικα ανασφαλης και ελκυεις τετοιους αντρες? γιατι αυτοι εκ πρωτης οψεως φαινονται δυνατοι, γοητευτικοι, αερατοι, στυλατοι αλλα μετα αλλαζουν player...


Ω, καλησπέρα Mara, να ΄σαι και σήμερα, πολύ χαίρομαι! :D Χρειάζομαι παρέα αυτή τη στιγμή κι όσο περισσότεροι είστε τόσο το καλύτερο απλά ίσως να μην προλαβαίνω ν' απαντήσω πολύ γρήγορα...

Έχεις δίκιο στο ότι είμαι υπερβολικά ανασφαλής...και κάποιος που είχα βγει ραντεβού παλιά που είπε ότι φαίνομαι και ντροπαλή...λες αυτό να τους ελκύει γιατί τους φαίνομαι αδύναμη κι ότι μπορούν να με κάνουν ότι θέλουν; Γιατί εκτός από τον πρώην όσοι γνώρισα είχαν πολύ θράσος κι άπλωναν χέρι πολύ σύντομα κάπως σαν κι αυτούς που περιγράφεις κι εσύ...όμως τι εννοείς ότι μετά αλλάζουν player?

Επίσης όσον αφορά την ανασφάλεια μου την νιώθω και τώρα αν κι όχι λόγω του θέματος που άνοιξα αλλά λόγω του ότι έμεινα ξαφνικά μόνη κάποιες ώρες χθες αργά τη νύχτα γιατί η ξαδέλφη μου έπαθε επιληπτική κρίση κι οι γονείς μου έτρεξαν στο νοσοκομείο και τώρα είμαι πάλι μόνη μου γιατί η μαμά μου πήγε πάλι το πρωί και νιώθω λίγο αναστατωμένη που είμαι ολομόναχη...

----------


## Κύκνος

> γεια σου κυκνακι, διαβασα καποιες απαντησεις αλλα δεν μπορεσα να τα διαβασω ολα για αυτο θα σου πω και εγω την αποψη μου....
> κατα τη γνωμη μου πρεπει ισως να μαθεις να <<ψυχολογεις>> τους αντρες δηλαδη αν δεις για παραδειγμα εναν αντρα που εχει ενα στυλακι <<μαγκικο>> με σκουλαρικια τατουαζ κτλ ε φαινεται οτι αυτος ειναι ψευτομαγκας και μπορει να σου δωσει μονο ψευτικη μαγκια δηλαδη στην πραγματικοτητα αντι να σε προστατευει απο ολο το κοσμο θα σου φερεται ασχημα, η πραγματικη μαγκια ειναι να βρεις καποιον ο οποιος θα σεβετε την αποψη σου και τη γνωμη σου θα κανει γλυκα πραγματα για εσενα , θα σε προστατευει απο ολους ( αλλα και απο τον εαυτο του οταν ειναι νευριασμενος) οταν εννοω οτι θα σε προστατευει θελω να πω οτι δεν θα αγηνει κανεναν να στη λεει και να σε εκμεταλευετε και να σου ζηταει χαρες κτλ... οι εμπειριες που ειχες σιγουρα ητανε τραυματικες και σιγουρα ειχες τις λεγομενες τοξικες σχεσεις... ολοι οι αντρες δεν ειναι ιδιοι αρκει να μπορεσεις να το παρατηρησεις απο την σταση του σωματως απο το ντυσιμο απο την ομιλια και απο αλλα πραγματα φενονται αυτα.... το προβλημα σου ειναι πιστευω οτι δεν μπορεις να το καταλαβεις αυτο σε εναν αντρα απο την αρχη.... και επισης αν δεν καθεσε σε καποιον ο σωστος τροπος ειναι αυτος να σου κανει μια συζητηση για να δει πχ δεν μπορεις η δεν εχεις ορεξη η δεν τον θελεις γενικα ? βιαιοι κτλ γινονται μονο οι αγραμματοι και οι κομπλεξικοι και γινονται βιαιοι γιατι δεν μπορουνε με τα λογια να το λυσουνε το θεμα η γιατι νομιζουνε οτι ειναι πολλυ μαγκες και θα γινει και παλι το δικο τους.... μπαμ κανει αν μαθεις να τους παρατηρεις....


Επίσης θέλω να πω ότι μου φάνηκε πολύ γλυκό το "θα σε προστατεύει ακόμα κι απ' τον εαυτό του όταν είναι νευριασμένος", έκανε την ψυχή μου να γαληνέψει και να γλυκάνει λίγο ο πόνος της... :)
Είναι πολύ σημαντικό για μένα να μην πέφτει ούτε χαστούκι μέσα στη σχέση...

Εσύ είσαι άντρας ή γυναίκα;

----------


## nastaz

Καλησπέρα και απο μένα. 
Κύκνε νομίζω έχουμε κοινά. θα θελα να τα πούμε κάποια στιγμή εκτός forum. Ίσως καταλάβουμε η μια την άλλη.

----------


## Κύκνος

> Καλησπέρα και απο μένα. 
> Κύκνε νομίζω έχουμε κοινά. θα θελα να τα πούμε κάποια στιγμή εκτός forum. Ίσως καταλάβουμε η μια την άλλη.


Καλησπέρα nastaz! :) Πώς είσαι; 
Ναι, ευχαρίστως κι εγώ βλέπω πως έχουμε κοινά...όταν συμπληρώσεις τα απαιτούμενα μηνύματα για να μπορώ να σου στείλω προσωπικό μήνυμα θα τα πούμε πιο άνετα...

----------


## nastaz

Ο ψυχολόγος μου είπε ότι όταν κάποιος έχει υποστεί κακοποίηση, ή απορριπτική συμπεριφορά στην παιδική του ηλικία (ή οποιοδήποτε άλλο μοτίβο), ασυναίσθητα ελκύει αυτού του είδους τις συμπεριφορές μελλοντικά στις σχέσεις του. Γιατί αυτό έχει συνηθίσει να βλέπει, αυτό είναι το "NormaL" γι'αυτόν.
Οπότε ίσως θα πρέπει να μάθουμε να εξετάζουμε προσεκτικά τον άλλον πριν κάνουμε κάποια κίνηση. 

Στη δική σου περίπτωση μαλλόν μένεις στη εξέταση... Σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα... Φοβάμαι ότι και εγώ απο δώ και πέρα αυτό θα κάνω.

----------


## nastaz

Πως να είμαι... τα ιδια σκ...α! Εσυ?

Πόσο διάστημα έχει περάσει απο το περιστατικό με τον τύπο στο κλαμπ?

----------


## Κύκνος

> Πως να είμαι... τα ιδια σκ...α! Εσυ?
> 
> Πόσο διάστημα έχει περάσει απο το περιστατικό με τον τύπο στο κλαμπ?


Τώρα αν σου πω δεν ξέρω αν θα μπορέσεις να με καταλάβεις...ακόμα κι εσύ, ντρέπομαι λίγο που το λέω αλλά τότε ήμουν 16 στα 17 και τώρα όπως σου έχω πει είμαι 38 όμως εξακολουθεί να με φοβίζει αυτή η εμπειρία και να μ' εμποδίζει να προχωρήσω μπροστά...

Ούτε εγώ νιώθω καλά τώρα, ζαλίζομαι και δεν ξέρω γιατί...ίσως να είναι ψυχοσωματικό από την συναισθηματική φόρτιση...

----------


## Mara.Z

> Γιατί εκτός από τον πρώην όσοι γνώρισα είχαν πολύ θράσος κι άπλωναν χέρι πολύ σύντομα κάπως σαν κι αυτούς που περιγράφεις κι εσύ...όμως τι εννοείς ότι μετά αλλάζουν player?


oτι αλλαζουν ρολο. Προσποιουνται!
Στην αρχη ειναι γοητευτικοι και προστατευτικοι και μετα αλλαζουν σε νευρικους, ασυγκρατητους και βιαιους. Επιμενω, να τσεκαρεις παντα πως αντιδρα ο αλλος σε διαφωνια, αντιθετη αποψη, οταν δεν θελεις να κανεις αυτο που προτεινει κι ας ειναι ενας καφες ή μια βόλτα. 
Καπου ειχα διαβασει οτι απο τον τροπο που τσακωνεται κανεις καταλαβαινεις το χαρακτηρα του !!

----------


## Κύκνος

> oτι αλλαζουν ρολο. Προσποιουνται!
> Στην αρχη ειναι γοητευτικοι και προστατευτικοι και μετα αλλαζουν σε νευρικους, ασυγκρατητους και βιαιους. Επιμενω, να τσεκαρεις παντα πως αντιδρα ο αλλος σε διαφωνια, αντιθετη αποψη, οταν δεν θελεις να κανεις αυτο που προτεινει κι ας ειναι ενας καφες ή μια βόλτα. 
> Καπου ειχα διαβασει οτι απο τον τροπο που τσακωνεται κανεις καταλαβαινεις το χαρακτηρα του !!


Α, τώρα κατάλαβα...
Ε ναι, υποθέτω ότι αν σου φωνάζει συνέχεια και πολύ είναι πιο πιθανό να σηκώσει και χέρι δεν είναι;
Από την εμπειρία σχέσης που είχα εγώ πάντως μερικές φορές όταν θύμωνε μου φώναζε λίγο (για μια δυο φορές μιλάμε οπότε δεν το κάνω θέμα) αλλά τις περισσότερες οι διαφωνίες μας ήταν σε ήρεμους τόνους, για παράδειγμα θυμάμαι μια φορά που εγώ ήθελα να βγούμε κι εκείνος να μείνουμε μέσα και τελικά μου έκανε το χατήρι αν και αρχικά αντέδρασε αλλά ήπια απλώς με λίγο πιο έντονο τόνο στη φωνή απ' ότι συνήθως...νομίζω πως αυτό είναι και το φυσιολογικό, εσύ τι λες;

Αχ, δεν μου φτάνει η ζαλάδα μου έχω και τον Τζέρυ να νιαουρίζει συνέχεια και να μην με αφήνει να συγκεντρωθώ...του έβαλα πάλι φαγητό, ελπίζω τώρα να χόρτασε και να ησυχάσει...

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

'' [QUOTE=nastaz;630943]Ο ασυναίσθητα ελκύει αυτού του είδους τις συμπεριφορές μελλοντικά στις σχέσεις του. Γιατί αυτό έχει συνηθίσει να βλέπει, αυτό είναι το "NormaL" γι'αυτόν. ''

δηλαδη απο οοοοοοοτι καταλαβα θα χρειαστει καπιος μια τερααααστια ογκοδη επιστημονικη αναλυση για να κατανοησει το τοσο απλο πραγμα οτι για να ξεπερασει ενα τραυμα πρεπει να κανει το ΑΝΤΙΘΕΤΟ απ οτι βιωσε.

το αναποδο ειναι πχ πρεπει να συνηθισει φιλικες συμπεριφες διπλα του χωρις να φευγει κλπ.

----------


## Mara.Z

> Ο ψυχολόγος μου είπε ότι όταν κάποιος έχει υποστεί κακοποίηση, ή απορριπτική συμπεριφορά στην παιδική του ηλικία (ή οποιοδήποτε άλλο μοτίβο), ασυναίσθητα ελκύει αυτού του είδους τις συμπεριφορές μελλοντικά στις σχέσεις του. Γιατί αυτό έχει συνηθίσει να βλέπει, αυτό είναι το "NormaL" γι'αυτόν.


ισχυει αυτο ως ενα βαθμο...
Και εγω το εχω ακουσει!
Οχι μονο τις ελκυει, μερικες φορες με τη συμπεριφορα του θυματος που εχει, τις αναπαραγει, τις αναδημιουργει, ακομη κι αν ο αλλος δεν θελει να μπει στο ρολο του θυτη !

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

εμενα δε μου φαινεται πολυ ρεαλιστικα το να εξετασεις τον αλλο τι ειναι αμαξι που εξεταζεις αν δουλευει κανονικα?
και επειδη δηλ μια μερα μπορει να τσακοθηκε με εναν ασχετο απ αυτο μπορεις να βγαλεις συμπερασμα?
το μονο που μπορεις να εξετασεις ειναι αν σου μιαζει οταν θυμωνει οταν χερεται κλπ και φερνει στον εαυτο σου.αν καπιος θυμωνει οπως εσυ πχ σαφως μπορει να πετυχεις πολα πραγματα απο αυτη τη ταυτιση.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

με αυτα τα κριτηρια πχ θα διαλεξεις το πιο συμπαθητικο της παρεας ομως σκεψου οτι καθε φορα που θα προκυπτει ενα προβλημα αυτος θα σκεφτεται σιγα μη τσακωθω τωρα και γινω ο κακος στα μου ολα.
καπια στιγμη θα διαπιστωσεις οτι τα προβληματα εμειναν οπως ηταν και οτι αυτοσ δε μπορει να τα λυσει.

----------


## den_katalavenw...

κυκνάκι άντρας είμαι! 

με ρωτάς το εξής : Να σε ρωτήσω, πιστεύεις ότι δεν πειράζει αν στη συζήτηση που λες εκφράσεις το φόβο σου για την βία ώστε να σιγουρευτείς ότι δεν πρόκειται να υπάρξει σ' αυτή την ιστορία που έχει ξεκινήσει; Για μια καινούρια σχέση μιλάω...

η προσωπική μου άποψη είναι ότι επειδή δεν μπορείς να καταλάβεις ο άλλος τι είναι απο όταν τον δείς δεν χρειαζεται το συγκεκριμενο... δεν χρειαζεται για τον εξης λογο --> αν είναι καλό πεδί αυτος που θα βρείς δεν χρειάζεται να του το πείς αυτό γιατί ήδη απο μόνος του δεν θα σου έκανε ποτέ κακο, αλλά αν είναι <<αλήτης>> τότε θα μπορούσε να παίξει μαζί σου ξέρωντας κάπως την ψυχοσύνθεση σου ( ζητάω συγνώμη εκ μέρους του αντρικού πληθησμού που υπάρχουνε τέτοια αντρόμορφα τέρατα που παίζουν με τα συναισθήματα γυναικών )!!!

Είναι τόσα πολλά που θέλω να σου γράψω που χάνω τις σκεψεις μου...

η αποψη μου είναι οτι κατα καποιον υποσυνειδητο τρόπο ίσως επειδη εσύ ήσουνα <<αδύναμη>> σαν γυναίκα μέσα στο μυαλό σου να ήθελες τον άντρα λίγο <<μάγκα>> να μιλαει και να λυνει αυτος τα προβληματα για εσενα και για αυτό εμπλεκες με τυπους που δεν σεβόντουσαν τίποτα ίσως γιατί στο μυαλό σου νομιζες οτι ο ψευτομαγκας που εχει θρασος θα μπορεσει να την πει σε καποιον αλλον για λογαριασμο σου έβλεπες έξω πες δυο τύπους ο ένας σαν φλόρος ήρεμος και ο άλλος ποιό ζωηρός ίσως διάλεγες τον ζωηρό γιατί νόμιζες ότι έτσι όπως την λέει παντού θα την έλεγε παντού για να σε υπερασπιστεί ( το λάθος σου είναι ότι αυτα τα άτομα δεν εχουνε παιδεία και ειναι μονοφαγάδες δηλαδή μονο ο εαυτος τους τους νοιάζει).

Αλέξανδρε πρεπει να διαλεξει κατι ενδιαμεσο ουτε τελειως φλορο που θα λεει σε ολα και ολους ναι αλλα και ουτε καποιον που νομιζει οτι ειναι αυτος και κανενας αλλος στο κοσμο ο γαμ.ω και δερνω, επισης εγω ανεφερα οτι γενικα απο το ντισιμο και απο το βλεμα μπορεις να καταλαβεις στοιχεια για καποιον αλλον, πως για παραδειγμα τους ναρκομανεις τους εντοπιζεις απο μακρυα ? ε φαντασου κατι παρομοιο και ετσι μπορεις να καταλαβεις πολλα για τον χαρακτηρα του αλλου ακομα και αν θελει να στο κρυψει απ την αρχη....

----------


## Κύκνος

> κυκνάκι άντρας είμαι! 
> 
> με ρωτάς το εξής : Να σε ρωτήσω, πιστεύεις ότι δεν πειράζει αν στη συζήτηση που λες εκφράσεις το φόβο σου για την βία ώστε να σιγουρευτείς ότι δεν πρόκειται να υπάρξει σ' αυτή την ιστορία που έχει ξεκινήσει; Για μια καινούρια σχέση μιλάω...
> 
> η προσωπική μου άποψη είναι ότι επειδή δεν μπορείς να καταλάβεις ο άλλος τι είναι απο όταν τον δείς δεν χρειαζεται το συγκεκριμενο... δεν χρειαζεται για τον εξης λογο --> αν είναι καλό πεδί αυτος που θα βρείς δεν χρειάζεται να του το πείς αυτό γιατί ήδη απο μόνος του δεν θα σου έκανε ποτέ κακο, αλλά αν είναι <<αλήτης>> τότε θα μπορούσε να παίξει μαζί σου ξέρωντας κάπως την ψυχοσύνθεση σου ( ζητάω συγνώμη εκ μέρους του αντρικού πληθησμού που υπάρχουνε τέτοια αντρόμορφα τέρατα που παίζουν με τα συναισθήματα γυναικών )!!!
> 
> Είναι τόσα πολλά που θέλω να σου γράψω που χάνω τις σκεψεις μου...
> 
> η αποψη μου είναι οτι κατα καποιον υποσυνειδητο τρόπο ίσως επειδη εσύ ήσουνα <<αδύναμη>> σαν γυναίκα μέσα στο μυαλό σου να ήθελες τον άντρα λίγο <<μάγκα>> να μιλαει και να λυνει αυτος τα προβληματα για εσενα και για αυτό εμπλεκες με τυπους που δεν σεβόντουσαν τίποτα ίσως γιατί στο μυαλό σου νομιζες οτι ο ψευτομαγκας που εχει θρασος θα μπορεσει να την πει σε καποιον αλλον για λογαριασμο σου έβλεπες έξω πες δυο τύπους ο ένας σαν φλόρος ήρεμος και ο άλλος ποιό ζωηρός ίσως διάλεγες τον ζωηρό γιατί νόμιζες ότι έτσι όπως την λέει παντού θα την έλεγε παντού για να σε υπερασπιστεί ( το λάθος σου είναι ότι αυτα τα άτομα δεν εχουνε παιδεία και ειναι μονοφαγάδες δηλαδή μονο ο εαυτος τους τους νοιάζει).
> ...


Εντάξει, μην βιάζεσαι κι αγχώνεσαι... :) Θα τα πούμε όλα σιγά σιγά...να μπορώ να τα αφομοιώσω κι εγώ...
Κοίτα, επειδή δεν διάβασες όλα τα μηνύματα του θέματος κατάλαβες κάτι λάθος...εγώ δεν τον είχα διαλέξει αυτόν που προσπάθησε να με βλάψει, δεν είχαμε σχέση και δεν θα μπορούσαμε να έχουμε γιατί είχε σχέση με μια φίλη μου κι εγώ δεν κάνω τέτοιες προδοσίες...εκείνος μου την έπεσε και προσπάθησα να τον αποφύγω...εγώ προτιμώ τα ήσυχα παιδιά όχι τους ζωηρούς απλά θέλω σε μια σοβαρή κατάσταση να μπορούν να με υπερασπιστούν ναι, αλλά επειδή είμαι χαμηλών τόνων προτιμώ και τον σύντροφο μου έτσι...

Τώρα για το πρώτο σκέλος του διαλόγου μας αν όμως δεν το συζητήσω να κόψω την αντίδραση του πώς θα ξέρω ότι δεν θα μου κάνει ποτέ κακό; Πιστεύεις πως είναι κακό να ζητήσεις αυτή τη διαβεβαίωση;

----------


## Mara.Z

Kυκνε μια ερωτηση

Νιωθεις θυμα?
Μηπως εχεις μπει στο ρολο του θυματος και πιστευεις οτι οι αλλοι ειναι εκει εξω για να σε βλαψουν?

----------


## Κύκνος

> Kυκνε μια ερωτηση
> 
> Νιωθεις θυμα?
> Μηπως εχεις μπει στο ρολο του θυματος και πιστευεις οτι οι αλλοι ειναι εκει εξω για να σε βλαψουν?


Νιώθω θύμα όσον αφορά το παρελθόν...
Τώρα για το δεύτερο σκέλος της ερώτησης σου η αλήθεια είναι ότι κάποιες φορές όταν βγαίνω έξω μόνη ειδικά αν έχει νυχτώσει σφίγγομαι, φοβάμαι κι είμαι σ' επιφυλακή...γιατί;

----------


## dimitra79

η γνωμη μου ειναι οτι οι περισοτερες γυναικες εχουμε προτιμηση σε αντρες που ειναι πιο δυνατοι πιο κακα παιδια ασ πουμε.εγω πχ δεν ημουν ποτε αδυναμος χαρακτηρας και ομως εμπλεξα με ενα τετοιο τυπο .και αυτο δεν ειχε να κανει με δικη μου ανασφαλεια.
επισης δεν ισχυει παντα οτι οι ανθρωποι που ειναι επιθετικοι δεν εχουνε παιδεια.συχνα ειναι θεμα προσωπικοτητας και οχι μυαλου η παιδειας.ουτε ειναι παντα τιποτα καφροι που το καταλαβαινεις με τη πρωτη ματια.δηλαδη μπορουν στην αρχη να ειναι πολυ ευγενικοι και κυριοι.θελει καποιο χρονο για να καταλαβεις

----------


## Mara.Z

Ρωταω γιατι μου εδωσες την εντυπωση απο οσα γραφεις οτι νιωθεις θυμα και εισαι σε αμυνα. 
Ισως με ψυχοθεραπεια θα ηταν καλο να δουλεψεις τους φοβους σου!
Να κανεις παρεα με αντρες φιλικα, θα σε βοηθησει να εμπεδωσεις οτι ειναι ανθρωποι με αισθηματα και οχι ανθρωπομορφα κτηνη.

----------


## Κύκνος

> Ρωταω γιατι μου εδωσες την εντυπωση απο οσα γραφεις οτι νιωθεις θυμα και εισαι σε αμυνα. 
> Ισως με ψυχοθεραπεια θα ηταν καλο να δουλεψεις τους φοβους σου!
> Να κανεις παρεα με αντρες φιλικα, θα σε βοηθησει να εμπεδωσεις οτι ειναι ανθρωποι με αισθηματα και οχι ανθρωπομορφα κτηνη.


Είμαι όντως σε άμυνα...για παράδειγμα αυτή τη στιγμή θέλω να ξαπλώσω για λίγο και να κλείσω τα μάτια μου και φοβάμαι γιατί φοβάμαι να χαλαρώσω την άμυνα μου και να τεθώ εκτός επιφυλακής, φοβάμαι ότι κάτι κακό θα μου συμβεί...

Το δουλεύω ήδη στην ψυχοθεραπεία αυτό...
Άντρες φίλους δεν έχω, αν προκύψει στο μέλλον έχει καλώς... :) Καλή η συμβουλή σου κι ενθαρρυντικό ότι λες πως έχουν αισθήματα και πως δεν είναι κτήνη...

Δεν θέλω να προσβάλλω κανέναν από τους άντρες που συμμετέχουν στο θέμα, ελπίζω πως είναι σαφές αυτό ε; Απλά παλεύω με τους δαίμονες μου τώρα και φοβάμαι και την σκιά μου...

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

μα αυτο ειναι καλο για σενα να αποκτησεις φιλους αντρες ενω τους φοβασαι *δεν ειναι οτι προσβαλεις καπιον*.
και δεν ενοω φυσικα ακαταληλους.
κανεις δε θεραπευτικε κανοντας οτι φοβαται.

----------


## den_katalavenw...

> Εντάξει, μην βιάζεσαι κι αγχώνεσαι... :) Θα τα πούμε όλα σιγά σιγά...να μπορώ να τα αφομοιώσω κι εγώ...
> Κοίτα, επειδή δεν διάβασες όλα τα μηνύματα του θέματος κατάλαβες κάτι λάθος...εγώ δεν τον είχα διαλέξει αυτόν που προσπάθησε να με βλάψει, δεν είχαμε σχέση και δεν θα μπορούσαμε να έχουμε γιατί είχε σχέση με μια φίλη μου κι εγώ δεν κάνω τέτοιες προδοσίες...εκείνος μου την έπεσε και προσπάθησα να τον αποφύγω...εγώ προτιμώ τα ήσυχα παιδιά όχι τους ζωηρούς απλά θέλω σε μια σοβαρή κατάσταση να μπορούν να με υπερασπιστούν ναι, αλλά επειδή είμαι χαμηλών τόνων προτιμώ και τον σύντροφο μου έτσι...
> 
> Τώρα για το πρώτο σκέλος του διαλόγου μας αν όμως δεν το συζητήσω να κόψω την αντίδραση του πώς θα ξέρω ότι δεν θα μου κάνει ποτέ κακό; Πιστεύεις πως είναι κακό να ζητήσεις αυτή τη διαβεβαίωση;


Δυστυχως αυτο ειναι κατι που πρεπει να το καταλαβεις απο μονη σου γιατι ο αλλος ανετα μπορει να σου πει ψεματα, απλα βλεποντας εσυ την συμπεριφορα του σε καθημερινα ζητηματα θα μπορεις να καταλαβεις τι θα ακολουθησει με το περασμα του χρονου...

----------


## Mara.Z

Κυκνε, αν καταλαβαινω καλα, εχεις μια παρανοηση σχετικα με τις αντιδρασεις των ανθρωπων... Φοβασαι οτι ο αλλος θα χασει τον ελεγχο και θα σε βλαψει. Εχεις μπει στη νοοτροπια του θυματος και εισαι σε αμυνα!
Μου θυμιζεις ενα ζωακι μαθημενο στο ξυλο, που μολις δει καποιον να σηκωνει απλα το χερι, ζαρωνει απο τον τρομο του!
Τι ακριβως εχει συμβει στη ζωη σου?

----------


## Macgyver

Συγγνωμη που θα επεμβω , αλλα αν η Κυκνος δεν αλλαξει τροπο σκεψης , θα φτασει το 2020 , και θα λεει τα ιδια , ολα στο μυαλο ειναι ......Κυκνε , αν δεν προσπαθησεις με ολες σου τις δυναμεις , θα διαιωνιζεται η κατασταση , δεν ειναι κριμα να χαραμισεις μια ζωη ................η ιδια πρεπει να βοηθησεις εαυτον ............δεν ειναι ολοι οι ανθρωποι κακοι , εγω πιστευω στος ανθρωπους ........

----------


## Κύκνος

> μα αυτο ειναι καλο για σενα να αποκτησεις φιλους αντρες ενω τους φοβασαι *δεν ειναι οτι προσβαλεις καπιον*.
> και δεν ενοω φυσικα ακαταληλους.
> κανεις δε θεραπευτικε κανοντας οτι φοβαται.


Χαίρομαι που δεν θίγεται κανείς... :)

Καλά, σίγουρα όχι ακατάλληλους να γίνω καλά θέλω, όχι να χειροτερέψω...

----------


## Κύκνος

> Δυστυχως αυτο ειναι κατι που πρεπει να το καταλαβεις απο μονη σου γιατι ο αλλος ανετα μπορει να σου πει ψεματα, απλα βλεποντας εσυ την συμπεριφορα του σε καθημερινα ζητηματα θα μπορεις να καταλαβεις τι θα ακολουθησει με το περασμα του χρονου...


Ωχ, αυτό δυσκολεύει τα πράγματα...και με τρομάζει αυτή η αβεβαιότητα... :confused:

----------


## Κύκνος

> Κυκνε, αν καταλαβαινω καλα, εχεις μια παρανοηση σχετικα με τις αντιδρασεις των ανθρωπων... Φοβασαι οτι ο αλλος θα χασει τον ελεγχο και θα σε βλαψει. Εχεις μπει στη νοοτροπια του θυματος και εισαι σε αμυνα!
> Μου θυμιζεις ενα ζωακι μαθημενο στο ξυλο, που μολις δει καποιον να σηκωνει απλα το χερι, ζαρωνει απο τον τρομο του!
> Τι ακριβως εχει συμβει στη ζωη σου?


Ναι Mara, το πέτυχες, έτσι ακριβώς αντιδρώ σαν το ζωάκι που περιγράφεις...το έχω κάνει να μαζεύομαι σε μια γωνία από το φόβο μου μόνο και μόνο επειδή ο άλλος μου φώναξε...και νομίζω πως γι' αυτό φταίει το ξύλο που έχω φάει από τον πατέρα μου, δεν ήταν μόνο μία φορά και με πονούσε μετά κι η τελευταία ήταν πριν από μερικά χρόνια κι ακόμα την θυμάμαι...και μιαν άλλη φορά επειδή είχα βάλει το χέρι μου για να προστατευτώ με χτύπησε εκεί κι είχα πάθει θλάση κι ήμουν δυο βδομάδες με νάρθηκα στο δάχτυλο...

----------


## Κύκνος

> Συγγνωμη που θα επεμβω , αλλα αν η Κυκνος δεν αλλαξει τροπο σκεψης , θα φτασει το 2020 , και θα λεει τα ιδια , ολα στο μυαλο ειναι ......Κυκνε , αν δεν προσπαθησεις με ολες σου τις δυναμεις , θα διαιωνιζεται η κατασταση , δεν ειναι κριμα να χαραμισεις μια ζωη ................η ιδια πρεπει να βοηθησεις εαυτον ............δεν ειναι ολοι οι ανθρωποι κακοι , εγω πιστευω στος ανθρωπους ........


Macgyver, φυσικά κι είναι κρίμα αλλά δεν ξέρω πως να με βοηθήσω μόνη μου...
Γι' αυτό και το συζητάω...
Όσο για την πίστη μου στους ανθρώπους την έχω χάσει προ πολλού...και δεν αναφέρομαι μόνο στη βία...για παράδειγμα δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει καν αληθινή φιλία τώρα πια...

----------


## Macgyver

> Macgyver, φυσικά κι είναι κρίμα αλλά δεν ξέρω πως να με βοηθήσω μόνη μου...
> Γι' αυτό και το συζητάω...
> Όσο για την πίστη μου στους ανθρώπους την έχω χάσει προ πολλού...και δεν αναφέρομαι μόνο στη βία...για παράδειγμα δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει καν αληθινή φιλία τώρα πια...


Σκεφτεσαι πολυ αρνητικα , εκει ειναι το προβλημα , και ετσι δεν αλλαζει κατι ..............ναι το συζητας , πας και στον ψυχολογο , αλλα αν δεν πρασπαθησεις κι η ιδια , αν δεν βαλεις το χερακι σου ,να ζορισεις λιγο τον εαυτο σου , δεν προκειται ναλλαξει κατι ..............δεν καταλαβαινω πως καποιος μπορει να τσουβαλιασει ολους τους ανθρωπους , και να τους βγαλει off .........πως εγω πιστευω οτι υπαρχουν αληθινες φιλιες , κι εσυ οχι ? βεβαια οι φιλιες μεταξυ γυναικων , δυσκολες , να λεμε και την αληθεια , αλλα αν εσυ αδυνατεις να πατησεις στα ποδια σου , παλι θα καταληξεις σεναν τυπο αντρα , που θα στηριζεσαι 100% σαυτον , και αυτο ειναι απωθητικο για οποιονδηποτε αντρα .....................δεν ειναι ολοι ενοχοι , μεχρι αποδειξεως του εναντιου ...................

----------


## Κύκνος

> Σκεφτεσαι πολυ αρνητικα , εκει ειναι το προβλημα , και ετσι δεν αλλαζει κατι ..............ναι το συζητας , πας και στον ψυχολογο , αλλα αν δεν πρασπαθησεις κι η ιδια , αν δεν βαλεις το χερακι σου ,να ζορισεις λιγο τον εαυτο σου , δεν προκειται ναλλαξει κατι ..............δεν καταλαβαινω πως καποιος μπορει να τσουβαλιασει ολους τους ανθρωπους , και να τους βγαλει off .........πως εγω πιστευω οτι υπαρχουν αληθινες φιλιες , κι εσυ οχι ? βεβαια οι φιλιες μεταξυ γυναικων , δυσκολες , να λεμε και την αληθεια , αλλα αν εσυ αδυνατεις να πατησεις στα ποδια σου , παλι θα καταληξεις σεναν τυπο αντρα , που θα στηριζεσαι 100% σαυτον , και αυτο ειναι απωθητικο για οποιονδηποτε αντρα .....................δεν ειναι ολοι ενοχοι , μεχρι αποδειξεως του εναντιου ...................


Ναι, το αναγνωρίζω ότι σκέφτομαι πολύ αρνητικά...όντως έτσι είναι...Όμως πώς εννοείς να τον ζορίσω τον εαυτό μου; Με καινούριες γνωριμίες; (να σου πω ότι και μόνο που το γράφω τρομάζω, έτσι απλά για να το εκφράσω το λέω, μου λείπει το να εκφράζομαι ελεύθερα)

Τώρα για τον άντρα που θα στηρίζομαι ολοκληρωτικά σ' αυτόν ούτε εδώ έχεις άδικο, όντως το χρειάζομαι κι αυτό πολύ το να μπορώ να βασιστώ κάπου για να πάρω δύναμη...νιώθω να καταρρέω μόνη μου μερικές φορές...Πρέπει να δυναμώσω αλλά πώς;

----------


## Mara.Z

> έτσι ακριβώς αντιδρώ σαν το ζωάκι που περιγράφεις...το έχω κάνει να μαζεύομαι σε μια γωνία από το φόβο μου μόνο και μόνο επειδή ο άλλος μου φώναξε...και νομίζω πως γι' αυτό φταίει το ξύλο που έχω φάει από τον πατέρα μου, δεν ήταν μόνο μία φορά και με πονούσε μετά κι η τελευταία ήταν πριν από μερικά χρόνια κι ακόμα την θυμάμαι...και μιαν άλλη φορά επειδή είχα βάλει το χέρι μου για να προστατευτώ με χτύπησε εκεί κι είχα πάθει θλάση κι ήμουν δυο βδομάδες με νάρθηκα στο δάχτυλο...


αρα μιλαμε για κακοποιηση, το καταλαβαινεις αυτο...
να διαβασεις Alice Miller !!! πολυ θα μου αρεσε να συζητησουμε τετοια θεματα...
Κυκνακι και εγω εχω υποστει ξυλοδαρμους απο τη μανα μου, μια φορα με ειχε ριξει απο τη σκαλα, εκβιασμους να παραδεχτω τα σεναρια της διοτι ηταν παρανοϊκη, μιλουσε ασχημα για μενα σε ολους με αποτελεσμα να περασω φαση κοινωνιοφοβιας, μη σου πω αγοραφοβιας...

----------


## Κύκνος

> αρα μιλαμε για κακοποιηση, το καταλαβαινεις αυτο...
> να διαβασεις Alice Miller !!! πολυ θα μου αρεσε να συζητησουμε τετοια θεματα...
> Κυκνακι και εγω εχω υποστει ξυλοδαρμους απο τη μανα μου, μια φορα με ειχε ριξει απο τη σκαλα, εκβιασμους να παραδεχτω τα σεναρια της διοτι ηταν παρανοϊκη, μιλουσε ασχημα για μενα σε ολους με αποτελεσμα να περασω φαση κοινωνιοφοβιας, μη σου πω αγοραφοβιας...


Ναι, καταλαβαίνω...αλλά ξέρεις κάτι; Μιας κι έχεις ζήσει παρόμοιες καταστάσεις θα στο πω...ντρέπομαι να μιλάω γι' αυτό, νιώθω ότι εκθέτω τους γονείς μου γιατί κάνουν σαν να μην πρέπει αυτά να μαθευτούν παραέξω όμως εγώ έχω μπουχτίσει να τα κρατάω μέσα μου και δεν μπορώ...
Κι η μάνα μου με έχει χτυπήσει και μου έχει ασκήσει και ψυχολογική βία για παράδειγμα με απειλές...κι επειδή ακόμα ζω μαζί τους η αλήθεια είναι ότι ούτε κι εδώ νιώθω απόλυτα ασφαλής ειδικά όταν μένω μόνη με τον πατέρα μου...ίσως και γι' αυτό να μην μπορώ να κοιμηθώ μερικές φορές, δεν έχω κάποιο μέρος που να νιώθω απόλυτη ασφάλεια...
Τι βιβλία γράφει η Alice Miller?

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

Κυκνε νομιζω αυτο ειναι που σου χει δημιουργησει φοβο,οχι τοσο εκεινο το περιστατικο στα 17 σου.

----------


## Mara.Z

> Ναι, καταλαβαίνω...αλλά ξέρεις κάτι; Μιας κι έχεις ζήσει παρόμοιες καταστάσεις θα στο πω...*ντρέπομαι να μιλάω γι' αυτό, νιώθω ότι εκθέτω τους γονείς μου* γιατί κάνουν σαν να μην πρέπει αυτά να μαθευτούν παραέξω όμως εγώ έχω μπουχτίσει να τα κρατάω μέσα μου και δεν μπορώ...
> Κι η μάνα μου με έχει χτυπήσει και μου έχει ασκήσει και ψυχολογική βία για παράδειγμα με απειλές...κι επειδή ακόμα ζω μαζί τους η αλήθεια είναι ότι ούτε κι εδώ νιώθω απόλυτα ασφαλής ειδικά όταν μένω μόνη με τον πατέρα μου...ίσως και γι' αυτό να μην μπορώ να κοιμηθώ μερικές φορές, δεν έχω κάποιο μέρος που να νιώθω απόλυτη ασφάλεια...
> Τι βιβλία γράφει η Alice Miller?


Η ντροπη ειναι αλλο μεγαλο θεμα! Για αυτο ειμαστε εδω, κρυμμενες πισω απο ενα ψευδωνυμο και εναν υπολογιστη να μιλησουμε για οσα μας πληγωσαν. 
Αν σου πω οτι δυσκολευτηκα εξαιρετικα παρα πολυ να βγαλω προς τα εξω οσα εζησα? και ακομη δεν το εχω βγαλει...
Θελω να παω σε ψυχιατρο τωρα απο Σεπτεμβρη και παλι σκεφτομαι και φοβαμαι οτι μπορει να μην με πιστεψει...Αντε παλι να εξιστορησω τις παρανοιες, το ξυλο, τους εκβιασμους...
Η μανα μου δεν ζει, οποτε ειναι πιο ανετο για μενα να εκφραστω, αν ζουσε δεν υπηρχε περιπτωση. 


Η Αλις Μιλλερ ηταν μια ψυχαναλυτρια που ασχοληθηκε χρονια με τα τραυματα των ενηλικων απο την κακοποιηση στην παιδικη ηλικια. Εγω οποτε διαβαζω βιβλιο της θελω ωρα μετα για να ηρεμησω...

----------


## Mara.Z

Κυκνε για να καταλαβω, η αφορμη των γονιων για το ξυλο ποια ηταν?
οτι ας πουμε ησουν ανυπακουη??

εσυ εχεις το λουκι οτι και οι δυο σε εχουν ξυλοφορτωσει. εγω τουλαχιστον εχω φαει το ξυλο της αρκουδας απο τη μανα μου, ο πατερας μου τις λιγες φορες που με ειχε χτυπησει το ειχε κανει επειδη τον ειχε πεισει η μανα μου, αλλα γενικα με υποστηριζε και απο ενα σημειο και μετα, της εκοβε τη φορα!

----------


## Κύκνος

> Κυκνε νομιζω αυτο ειναι που σου χει δημιουργησει φοβο,οχι τοσο εκεινο το περιστατικο στα 17 σου.


Καλημέρα Αλαφροίσκιωτε, σίγουρα κι αυτό παίζει μεγάλο ρόλο, δεν το αρνούμαι...μου έχει δημιουργήσει πραγματικά μεγάλο φόβο γι' αυτό φοβάμαι και ν' αντιμιλήσω σε κάποια σχέση μου ακόμα και για το πιο απλό πράγμα και με τον πιο ήρεμο τρόπο, για να υψώσω φωνή δεν το συζητάμε καν, νομίζω ότι θ' ακολουθήσει σφαλιάρα στην καλύτερη των περιπτώσεων...κι επίσης έχει μαζευτεί και μέσα μου ο φόβος και τον νιώθω πολύ συχνά ακόμα και τώρα και τώρα που γράφω κλαίω που τον νιώθω και που τα θυμάμαι όλα αυτά αλλά δεν φταίει που τα γράφω ακόμα και να μην μιλάω γι' αυτά δεν ξεχνιούνται...
Απλά ήταν στραβό το κλίμα, το έφαγε κι ο γάιδαρος...ήμουν που ήμουν φοβισμένη έγινε κι αυτό μ' εκείνον τον βλάκα κι αποτελειώθηκα κι από τότε φοβάμαι πολλές φορές τις επαφές ότι θα είναι όπως τότε οδυνηρές, ότι ο άλλος θα μου προκαλεί πόνο και δεν θα τον νοιάζει και μπλοκάρω κι έχει τύχει να βάλω κι εκεί τα κλάματα αλλά για ν' αντιδράσω ούτε συζήτηση, παγώνω από τον φόβο μου... 
Εν τω μεταξύ μιας κι όσο πάει ανοίγομαι όλο και περισσότερο να σας πω ότι τώρα μου έχει μπει πάλι στο μυαλό μου η ιδέα του αυτοτραυματισμού αλλά συγκρατιέμαι, μην τρομάξετε αν τυχόν αργήσω ν' απαντήσω κάποια στιγμή απλά το μοιράζομαι μαζί σας γιατί έτσι καταφέρνω να το αντιμετωπίσω καλύτερα...

----------


## Macgyver

> Ναι, το αναγνωρίζω ότι σκέφτομαι πολύ αρνητικά...όντως έτσι είναι...Όμως πώς εννοείς να τον ζορίσω τον εαυτό μου; Με καινούριες γνωριμίες; 
> 
> Τώρα για τον άντρα που θα στηρίζομαι ολοκληρωτικά σ' αυτόν ούτε εδώ έχεις άδικο, όντως το χρειάζομαι κι αυτό πολύ το να μπορώ να βασιστώ κάπου για να πάρω δύναμη...νιώθω να καταρρέω μόνη μου μερικές φορές...Πρέπει να δυναμώσω αλλά πώς;


Ναι , με καινουριες γνωριμιες , πως αλλιως ? αμα δεν μπορεις ουτε αυτο , δεν εχω να προσθεσω κατι ..........στο αλλο , δεν επιμενω , για να το λες , ετσι θαναι , ...................θα δυναμωσεις μονο αντιμετωπιζωντας καταματα τους φοβους σου , δεν μπορει να το κανει αλλος για σενα , η θα δωσεις μια σειρα απο μαχες , κανοντας μικρα βηματακια καθε φορα , η θα παραμενεις σε αυτην την κατασταση ..........................

----------


## Κύκνος

> Κυκνε για να καταλαβω, η αφορμη των γονιων για το ξυλο ποια ηταν?
> οτι ας πουμε ησουν ανυπακουη??
> 
> εσυ εχεις το λουκι οτι και οι δυο σε εχουν ξυλοφορτωσει. εγω τουλαχιστον εχω φαει το ξυλο της αρκουδας απο τη μανα μου, ο πατερας μου τις λιγες φορες που με ειχε χτυπησει το ειχε κανει επειδη τον ειχε πεισει η μανα μου, αλλα γενικα με υποστηριζε και απο ενα σημειο και μετα, της εκοβε τη φορα!


Η αφορμή ήταν ότι τους βγάζω γλώσσα, άκου τώρα δικαιολογία για ολόκληρη γυναίκα! Γιατί μιλάμε το πρώτο γερό ξύλο το έφαγα 20 χρονών που ήδη δούλευα, δεν ήμουν κανένα παιδαρέλι...κι υπήρξαν και μερικές φορές ακόμα μετά, ακόμα κι όσο είχα την σχέση που σας έλεγα τουλάχιστον τότε είχα εκείνον να με υποστηρίζει, με έπαιρνε αγκαλιά και τα ξεχνούσα όλα...τώρα στην μη ιντερνετική ζωή μου δεν έχω τίποτα...

----------


## Mara.Z

Κυκνε επειδη εχουμε υποστει κακοποιηση, εχουμε μια ταση να κανουμε κακο στον εαυτο μας!
εξ ου και η ταση για αυτοτραυματισμο που εχεις...
εγω κατεληξα με αυτοανοσο, για χρονια ηταν αδιαγνωστο και αρρυθμιστο... και ω του θαυματος, εκανε μπαμ οταν πεθανε η μανα μου...

----------


## Mara.Z

> Η αφορμή ήταν ότι τους βγάζω γλώσσα, άκου τώρα δικαιολογία για ολόκληρη γυναίκα! Γιατί μιλάμε το πρώτο γερό ξύλο το έφαγα 20 χρονών


πριν τα 20 δηλαδη δεν σε ειχαν χτυπησει ποτε???? ή δεν το θυμασαι? ή δεν το εχεις καταγραμμενο στη μνημη σου σαν ξυλο?

----------


## Κύκνος

> Ναι , με καινουριες γνωριμιες , πως αλλιως ? αμα δεν μπορεις ουτε αυτο , δεν εχω να προσθεσω κατι ..........στο αλλο , δεν επιμενω , για να το λες , ετσι θαναι , ...................θα δυναμωσεις μονο αντιμετωπιζωντας καταματα τους φοβους σου , δεν μπορει να το κανει αλλος για σενα , η θα δωσεις μια σειρα απο μαχες , κανοντας μικρα βηματακια καθε φορα , η θα παραμενεις σε αυτην την κατασταση ..........................


Ναι, κατάλαβα, οκ... :) Όχι, εντάξει, με baby steps κάτι γίνεται είχα έναν συνάδελφο πέρυσι στη δουλειά που δούλεψα για λίγους μήνες που είχαμε αποκτήσει μια οικειότητα (φιλική) και με είχε αγκαλιάσει σε κάποια φάση κι όχι μόνο δεν ένιωσα άσχημα αλλά το ανταπέδωσα κιόλας...απλά πρέπει ν' αρχίσω να βγαίνω περισσότερο για να γνωρίσω κόσμο...

Ποια θα έπρεπε να είναι κατ' εσέ η πρώτη μάχη, έχεις καμιά ιδέα ή γενικά το είπες; Ρωτάω γιατί πρέπει από κάπου ν' αρχίσω αλλά δεν ξέρω από που...

----------


## Κύκνος

> πριν τα 20 δηλαδη δεν σε ειχαν χτυπησει ποτε???? ή δεν το θυμασαι? ή δεν το εχεις καταγραμμενο στη μνημη σου σαν ξυλο?


Δεν το θυμάμαι, η μαμά μου θυμάται και μου είχε πει ότι ο πατέρας μου μια φορά επειδή δεν καταλάβαινα το μάθημα που προσπαθούσε να μου εξηγήσει μου χτυπούσε το κεφάλι στο γραφείο...άκου τώρα! :eek:

Θυμάμαι άλλα πράγματα όμως όπως φωνές της μάνας μου για παράδειγμα ή ότι μια φορά καθόμουν σε μια ξένη οικοδομή μόνη μου γιατί φοβόμουν να γυρίσω σπίτι επειδή είχα λερωθεί και θα με μάλωνε ή ότι μιαν άλλη φορά είχα ρίξει πορτοκαλάδα στο πάτωμα και πήρα τον αδελφό μου και κλειδωθήκαμε στην κρεβατοκάμαρα γιατί όταν λερώναμε το σπίτι τότε μας έδερνε μερικές φορές...

----------


## Mara.Z

> Δεν το θυμάμαι, η μαμά μου θυμάται και μου είχε πει ότι ο πατέρας μου μια φορά επειδή δεν καταλάβαινα το μάθημα που προσπαθούσε να μου εξηγήσει μου χτυπούσε το κεφάλι στο γραφείο...άκου τώρα! :eek:
> 
> Θυμάμαι άλλα πράγματα όμως όπως φωνές της μάνας μου για παράδειγμα ή ότι μια φορά καθόμουν σε μια ξένη οικοδομή μόνη μου γιατί φοβόμουν να γυρίσω σπίτι επειδή είχα λερωθεί και θα με μάλωνε ή ότι μιαν άλλη φορά είχα ρίξει πορτοκαλάδα στο πάτωμα και πήρα τον αδελφό μου και κλειδωθήκαμε στην κρεβατοκάμαρα γιατί όταν λερώναμε το σπίτι τότε μας έδερνε μερικές φορές...


Και οι φωνες κακοποιηση ειναι, μη νομιζεις...
Αρα μιλαμε για κακοποιηση απο την παιδικη ηλικια!
Γιατι ξερεις ο γονιος που ξυλοφορτωνει στα 20 αποκλειεται οταν το παιδι ηταν σε μικρη ηλικια, αρα ανυπερασπιστο και αδυναμο, να μην το ειχε ξυλοφορτωσει...
Εγω υπηρχαν φασεις μετα τα 20, που της ειχα επιτεθει, με μαλλιοτραβηγματα και χαστουκια. Δεν υπηρχε περιπτωση να με χτυπησει και να μην ανταπεδιδα...

----------


## Mara.Z

Κυκνε να σου πω οτι εχω περασει φυσιολογικες απογοητευσεις/ματαιωσεις/αποτυχιες στη ζωη, δουλεια, σπουδες, τις οποιες τις εχω βιωσει σαν κακοποιηση...Δηλαδη στενοχωρηθηκα, ενιωσα ντροπη-πονο-ενοχες, καθηλωθηκα, δουλεψα πολυ μεσα μου για να παρω μπρος και να συνεχισω...Φυσιολογικα πραγματα που για αλλον ειναι καθημερινα, εγω τα βιωνα οδυνηρα! ειχα αναγκη την επιτυχια για να επιβιωσω!

Ειχα και την κοινωνικη φοβια/αγοραφοβια που επισης τη δουλεψα παρα παρα πολυ για να φτασω εδω που ειμαι τωρα. 
Συν το μεγαλο αγχος απο πολυ μικρη ηλικια ...

----------


## Κύκνος

> Και οι φωνες κακοποιηση ειναι, μη νομιζεις...
> Αρα μιλαμε για κακοποιηση απο την παιδικη ηλικια!
> Γιατι ξερεις ο γονιος που ξυλοφορτωνει στα 20 αποκλειεται οταν το παιδι ηταν σε μικρη ηλικια, αρα ανυπερασπιστο και αδυναμο, να μην το ειχε ξυλοφορτωσει...
> Εγω υπηρχαν φασεις μετα τα 20, που της ειχα επιτεθει, με μαλλιοτραβηγματα και χαστουκια. Δεν υπηρχε περιπτωση να με χτυπησει και να μην ανταπεδιδα...


Την μάνα μου μερικές φορές κι εγώ της είχα δώσει από καμιά σφαλιαρίτσα για άμυνα...αλλά το ποτήρι ξεχείλισε την τελευταία φορά που με χτύπησε ο πατέρας μου πριν λίγα χρόνια, για πρώτη φορά ξεσήκωσα τον τόπο από τις φωνές, ήταν και ξημερώματα ξύπνησα όλη την πολυκατοικία από το να φωνάζω "βοήθεια" γιατί με έπνιγε και με τρόμαξε...οκ, μπορεί να έχω κάποιες τάσεις για να θέλω να μην υπάρχω αλλά το πως θα το επιλέξω εγώ...κι εκείνη τη φορά δεν είπα ψέματα στο νοσοκομείο όπως είχα κάνει την πρώτη που είπα πως τάχα έπεσα για να τους καλύψω...

----------


## Κύκνος

> Κυκνε να σου πω οτι εχω περασει φυσιολογικες απογοητευσεις/ματαιωσεις/αποτυχιες στη ζωη, δουλεια, σπουδες, τις οποιες τις εχω βιωσει σαν κακοποιηση...Δηλαδη στενοχωρηθηκα, ενιωσα ντροπη-πονο-ενοχες, καθηλωθηκα, δουλεψα πολυ μεσα μου για να παρω μπρος και να συνεχισω...Φυσιολογικα πραγματα που για αλλον ειναι καθημερινα, εγω τα βιωνα οδυνηρα! ειχα αναγκη την επιτυχια για να επιβιωσω!
> 
> Ειχα και την κοινωνικη φοβια/αγοραφοβια που επισης τη δουλεψα παρα παρα πολυ για να φτασω εδω που ειμαι τωρα. 
> Συν το μεγαλο αγχος απο πολυ μικρη ηλικια ...


Αυτό με το άγχος το έχω κι εγώ...έχω πολύ και με πιάνει ακόμα και χωρίς συγκεκριμένο λόγο κάποιες φορές...

----------


## Mara.Z

α οκ, αφου σε εχει στειλει στο νοσοκομειο, μιλαμε για το ξυλο της αρκουδας...
εγω οταν πηγαινα δημοτικο, το πρωι με ξυπνουσε, με ξυλοφορτωνε γιατι λεει ηθελα να φυγω απο κοντα της και δεν την αγαπουσα οποτε με χτυπαγε για να βαλω μυαλο (!!!!), με εντυνε, με πηγαινε σχολειο, και το μεσημερι ερχοταν να με παρει,και ξανα ξυλο σπιτι με κλαματα, απειλες, εκβιασμους γιατι φανταζοταν διαφορα...
Αφου εβλεπα τα αλλα παιδακια στο σχολειο και τα ζηλευα για την ηρεμια τους. Πηγαιναν σπιτι να δουν τηλεοραση και να παιξουν και εγω επρεπε να αντιμετωπισω ενα θεριο...

----------


## Mara.Z

> Αυτό με το άγχος το έχω κι εγώ...έχω πολύ και με πιάνει ακόμα και χωρίς συγκεκριμένο λόγο κάποιες φορές...


Ναι, και μενα, για το τιποτα, μερικες φορες...
Τα τελευταια χρονια, λογω του αυτοανοσου που εχω, εχω παρει φαρμακα με το κιλο. Ε τωρα αντιλαμβανομαι τι αγχος ειχα απο πολυ μικρη ηλικια και πως ζουσα, τοτε δεν το καταλαβαινα!
Δεν εχω τοσο φοβο ή τουλαχιστον δεν τον αντιλαμβανομαι... θυμο εχω, και μια αδιορατη θλιψη...

----------


## Κύκνος

> α οκ, αφου σε εχει στειλει στο νοσοκομειο, μιλαμε για το ξυλο της αρκουδας...
> εγω οταν πηγαινα δημοτικο, το πρωι με ξυπνουσε, με ξυλοφορτωνε γιατι λεει ηθελα να φυγω απο κοντα της και δεν την αγαπουσα οποτε με χτυπαγε για να βαλω μυαλο (!!!!), με εντυνε, με πηγαινε σχολειο, και το μεσημερι ερχοταν να με παρει,και ξανα ξυλο σπιτι με κλαματα, απειλες, εκβιασμους γιατι φανταζοταν διαφορα...
> Αφου εβλεπα τα αλλα παιδακια στο σχολειο και τα ζηλευα για την ηρεμια τους. Πηγαιναν σπιτι να δουν τηλεοραση και να παιξουν και εγω επρεπε να αντιμετωπισω ενα θεριο...


Τραγικό αυτό που περιγράφεις κι εσύ...λυπάμαι... :(

Όχι, εντάξει, για να είμαι απολύτως ειλικρινής όπως είναι το σωστό στο νοσοκομείο τη δεύτερη φορά δεν πήγα μόνο επειδή πονούσα (πολύ, με είχε πετάξει πάνω στο κομοδίνο και ρημάχτηκε η πλάτη μου) αλλά και γιατί από την τόση μου απελπισία ότι δεν θα πάψει ποτέ να συμβαίνει αυτό προσπάθησα να πεθάνω με περισσότερα χάπια απ' όσα έπρεπε και ένα παλιό μέλος από εδώ που μιλούσαμε τότε με έπεισε να πάω στο νοσοκομείο όπου μου έδωσαν ένα χάπι για το στομάχι και μου έβαλαν ορό...ευτυχώς μάλλον ταράχτηκε πολύ απ' αυτό κι από τότε δεν το έχει ξανακάνει...

Η μαμά σου είχε κάποιο ψυχολογικό πρόβλημα κι αντιδρούσε έτσι;

----------


## Mara.Z

Ψυχιατρος δεν την ειχε εξετασει ποτε, δεν ηθελε να παει. 
Πριν χρονια οσο ζουσε ακομα, ειχα βρει εναν πολυ καλο ψυχιατρο και του τα ειχα πει, μου ειχε πει για παρανοϊκη σχιζοφρενεια μαλλον ετσι οπως τα περιγραφω, αλλα κλασικα χωρις να την εξετασει δεν μπορουσε να πει με σιγουρια... ειχα πλανο τοτε να την πεισω να τη δει ψυχιατρος αλλα δεν προλαβαμε, ειχε ραγδαια επιδεινωση στην υγεια της και εφυγε απο τη ζωη. 
Αλλα απο οσα εχω διαβασει και μπορω να κρινω, ψυχωσικη ηταν σαφεστατα. 
Στο νοσοκομειο της ειχαν κανει μαγνητικη εγκεφαλου γιατι ελεγε διαφορα και εκει περα, και εδειξε ατροφια... Της εδιναν το seroquel τοτε.

----------


## Mara.Z

Προσπαθησε να σε πνιξει, σε πεταξε πανω στο κομοδινο, εκανες αποπειρα αυτοκτονιας ...
Κυκνε, ειναι παρα πολλα ολα αυτα, και βαρυτατα!!!
αρα εκει ειναι το θεμα σου, στην κακοποιηση εντος της οικογενειακης εστιας! οχι σε χοντρα πεσιματα απο μαλακες...
Δες και το θεμα μου, να μη γραψω αλλα για μενα εδω...

----------


## Κύκνος

> Προσπαθησε να σε πνιξει, σε πεταξε πανω στο κομοδινο, εκανες αποπειρα αυτοκτονιας ...
> Κυκνε, ειναι παρα πολλα ολα αυτα, και βαρυτατα!!!
> αρα εκει ειναι το θεμα σου, στην κακοποιηση εντος της οικογενειακης εστιας! οχι σε χοντρα πεσιματα απο μαλακες...
> Δες και το θεμα μου, να μη γραψω αλλα για μενα εδω...


Ξέρω αλλά ας μην το αγνοούμε κι εντελώς το άλλο γιατί με έκανε να φοβάμαι τη σεξουαλική επαφή...κι αυτό επίσης είναι ένα πρόβλημα...

Ναι, θα διαβάσω σε λίγο το θέμα σου και θα τοποθετηθώ...

----------


## Mara.Z

Μπα... δεν οφειλεται στη χοντραδα του τυπου ο φοβος που εχεις... νομιζω δηλαδη. 
Φοβασαι γενικα, οποτε και αυτο.

----------


## Κύκνος

> Μπα... δεν οφειλεται στη χοντραδα του τυπου ο φοβος που εχεις... νομιζω δηλαδη. 
> Φοβασαι γενικα, οποτε και αυτο.


Εγώ πάλι νομίζω πως αυτό φταίει εν μέρει τουλάχιστον γιατί ως τότε δεν φοβόμουν τον έρωτα, ήμουν κι ερωτευμένη μ' έναν συμμαθητή μου άσχετα αν δεν "τα φτιάξαμε" ποτέ όπως λέγαμε τότε... :p Αλλά δεν ένιωθα φόβο ούτε κοντά του ούτε στη σκέψη...από εκείνο το βράδυ και μετά ρημάχτηκα, φοβόμουν πολύ και υπήρχαν κι άλλα συμπτώματα, υπήρχε κάποια χρονιά που επειδή πιέστηκα από κάποιον που μου την έπεσε (χωρίς βία όμως) σ' ένα άλλο μαγαζί και με αγκάλιαζε απλά γιατί με κέρασε ένα ποτό, προφανώς θεώρησε πως κάτι του "χρωστούσα" και πιέστηκα μέχρι να βρω το κουράγιο να του απομακρύνω το χέρι που έβλεπα εφιάλτες μ' αυτόν που έκανε τη χοντράδα όταν ήμουν μικρή και στο τέλος έπαψα να κοιμάμαι τα βράδια γιατί δεν άντεχα να τα βλέπω...και πήγαινα στη δουλειά ξάγρυπνη και κοιμόμουν για λίγο όταν γυρνούσα...μου στοίχισε πολύ κι αυτό κι από τότε πήρα την κάτω βόλτα και ξεκίνησε να κόβομαι κτλ...

Διάβασα το θέμα σου αλλά να με συγχωρέσεις που δεν ξέρω τι να πω μιας και δεν έχω εμπειρία από παρανοϊκές ιδέες άλλων προσώπων... :(

----------


## Mara.Z

Νομιζω οτι στο σχολειο δεν αντιλαμβανομασταν την εκταση των συνεπειων της κακοποιησης...
Εγω μετα τα 20 αρχισα να βιωνω εντονα τις επιπτωσεις... 
Eχεις αντιληφθει οτι εχεις υποστει κακοποιηση?

στο θεμα μου για την κακοποιηση ουσιαστικα θελω να μιλησω, οχι για την παρανοια/.

----------


## Κύκνος

> Νομιζω οτι στο σχολειο δεν αντιλαμβανομασταν την εκταση των συνεπειων της κακοποιησης...
> Εγω μετα τα 20 αρχισα να βιωνω εντονα τις επιπτωσεις... 
> Eχεις αντιληφθει οτι εχεις υποστει κακοποιηση?
> 
> στο θεμα μου για την κακοποιηση ουσιαστικα θελω να μιλησω, οχι για την παρανοια/.


Ναι, το έχω αντιληφθεί αν και μερικές φορές μπερδεύομαι γιατί οι γονείς μου πάνε να υποβαθμίσουν τα γεγονότα οπότε με κάνουν κι εμένα να νιώθω πως ότι συνέβη δεν ήταν δα και τόσο τρομερό αλλά η ψυχή μου ξέρει πως ήταν γιατί μόνο εγώ ξέρω τι ψυχικό πόνο (εκτός από τον σωματικό) ένιωθα μετά από κάθε χτύπημα που ξάπλωνα κι έκλαιγα...και άντε παλιά είχα την σχέση μου που με στήριζε σ' αυτό που περνούσα και μου απάλυνε τον πόνο, τώρα εκτός από την ψυχολόγο μου κι εσάς δεν έχω έναν άνθρωπο ζωντανά δίπλα μου να με πάρει αγκαλιά και να με παρηγορήσει γι' αυτά...

----------


## Mara.Z

> Ναι, το έχω αντιληφθεί αν και μερικές φορές μπερδεύομαι γιατί οι γονείς μου πάνε να υποβαθμίσουν τα γεγονότα οπότε με κάνουν κι εμένα να νιώθω πως ότι συνέβη δεν ήταν δα και τόσο τρομερό αλλά η ψυχή μου ξέρει


παντα ετσι γινεται! Για αυτο σε ρωτησα!
εγω δεν το ειχα συνειδητοποιησει ποτε οτι ηταν κακοποιηση, ο 1ος ψυχιατρος στον οποιο ειχα πει για τη μανα μου ειχε πει οτι ειναι κακοποιηση και ειχα παθει σοκ γιατι ποτε δεν το ειχα προσδιορισει ετσι. Ελεγα οτι οκ ειχε νευρα, ξεσπασε, με πλακωσε στο ξυλο. Λες και ηταν κατι φυσικο...

Περα απο τη φαση που περασα με την κοινωνιοφοβια/αγοραφοβια και τη φαση καθηλωσης που δεν μπορουσα να περασω μαθημα στη σχολη (γιατι πηρα πολυ βαρια μερικες αποτυχιες, τοσο βαρια που κοπηκε η ορεξη για διαβασμα και προσπαθεια), περασα μετα φαση υπερεντασης και υπερπροσπαθειας φουλ μια δεκαετια, μαζι με νοσηλειες της μανας μου, χειρουργεια που εκανε, τρεξιματα, τα οποια τα εκανα οοοοολα μονη μου, και τελικα μετα αφου παραιτηθηκα απο τη δουλεια μου για κατι καλυτερο, δεν αντεξα, εκανε μπαμ το αυτοανοσο, και επιασα πατο. 

Εχεις θεμα με τα νευρα σου? πως χειριζεσαι το θυμο σου? πως διαχειριζεσαι τις απογοητευσεις σου? τις ματαιωσεις?? επιμελεισαι την εμφανιση σου??σε ολα αυτα η κακοποιηση εχει αντιχτυπο, οχι μονο στο κοινωνικο κομματι...

Γιατι με τους αυτοτραυματισμους, επιτρεψε μου να σου πω, οτι δεν αγαπας τον εαυτο σου!

----------


## Macgyver

> Ναι, κατάλαβα, οκ... :) 
> 
> Ποια θα έπρεπε να είναι κατ' εσέ η πρώτη μάχη, έχεις καμιά ιδέα ή γενικά το είπες; Ρωτάω γιατί πρέπει από κάπου ν' αρχίσω αλλά δεν ξέρω από που...


Να σου πω , κρινοντας απο εμενα ................μια και εισαι εδω , ειναιευκολο ναρχισεις καποια επικοινωνια με καποο μελος που σου ' παει ' , εκτος αν εχεις καποια φιλη κοντινη , οχιπολλα πραματα , ανταλλαγη αποψεων , κουβεντουλα , ασε την εξοδο προς το παρον , αν και εσυ πας και για κανα μπανιο .....................νασαι ανοιχτη σε νεες γνωριμιες, χωρις καχυποψια , δεν υπαρχει λογος να υποψιαζεσαι τους παντες , αν πχ. ,λεμε τωρα , παραδειγμα , σουλεγα να τηλεφωνηθουμε , θαπρεπε να δεχθεις , μεχεις δει , δεν φαινομαι κακοποιο στοιχειο , ετσι ειναι πολυς κοσμος , ολοι οι φιλοι μου , ειναι καλοπροαιρετοι ................εγω εχω την εντυπωση , οτι αμα βρεις εναν αντρα που σου ' παει ' , σου εμπνεει ασφαλεια , θα σου περασουν ολα , συν τω χρονω , αλλα οχι καθημενη στο σπιτι ........λιγο να βοηθησεις τον εαυτο σου , πραματικα δεν μπορω να βλεπω εδωκαι 3 χρονια , ποστ σου , στο ιδιο μοτιβο ...................

----------


## Κύκνος

> παντα ετσι γινεται! Για αυτο σε ρωτησα!
> εγω δεν το ειχα συνειδητοποιησει ποτε οτι ηταν κακοποιηση, ο 1ος ψυχιατρος στον οποιο ειχα πει για τη μανα μου ειχε πει οτι ειναι κακοποιηση και ειχα παθει σοκ γιατι ποτε δεν το ειχα προσδιορισει ετσι. Ελεγα οτι οκ ειχε νευρα, ξεσπασε, με πλακωσε στο ξυλο. Λες και ηταν κατι φυσικο...
> 
> Περα απο τη φαση που περασα με την κοινωνιοφοβια/αγοραφοβια και τη φαση καθηλωσης που δεν μπορουσα να περασω μαθημα στη σχολη (γιατι πηρα πολυ βαρια μερικες αποτυχιες, τοσο βαρια που κοπηκε η ορεξη για διαβασμα και προσπαθεια), περασα μετα φαση υπερεντασης και υπερπροσπαθειας φουλ μια δεκαετια, μαζι με νοσηλειες της μανας μου, χειρουργεια που εκανε, τρεξιματα, τα οποια τα εκανα οοοοολα μονη μου, και τελικα μετα αφου παραιτηθηκα απο τη δουλεια μου για κατι καλυτερο, δεν αντεξα, εκανε μπαμ το αυτοανοσο, και επιασα πατο. 
> 
> Εχεις θεμα με τα νευρα σου? πως χειριζεσαι το θυμο σου? πως διαχειριζεσαι τις απογοητευσεις σου? τις ματαιωσεις?? επιμελεισαι την εμφανιση σου??σε ολα αυτα η κακοποιηση εχει αντιχτυπο, οχι μονο στο κοινωνικο κομματι...
> 
> Γιατι με τους αυτοτραυματισμους, επιτρεψε μου να σου πω, οτι δεν αγαπας τον εαυτο σου!


Τα νεύρα μου σπάνια να τα ξεσπάσω...ως επί το πλείστον τα κρατάω μέσα μου κι η ψυχολόγος μου λέει ότι τα ξεσπάω στον εαυτό μου κι ότι εν μέρει γι' αυτό αυτοτραυματίζομαι...και νομίζω πως έχει δίκιο...τις απογοητεύσεις εξαρτάται από το πόσο μεγάλες είναι, αν είναι για κάτι που ήταν πραγματικά σημαντικό για μένα με ρίχνουν μέχρι και το κρεβάτι...έχει τύχει να μην σηκώνομαι για μέρες...
Και την εμφάνιση μου δεν την φροντίζω ιδιαίτερα, δεν έχω διάθεση αλλά εγώ συνήθως ρίχνω το φταίξιμο στην κατάθλιψη...έχω να πάω και σ' ένα γάμο το Σάββατο και δεν έχω καμιά όρεξη για την προετοιμασία...
Κι όντως τον εαυτό μου δεν τον αγαπάω πολύ αλλά με τα κοψίματα προσπαθούσα να γλιτώσω κι απ' το μαρτύριο...να πεθάνω δηλαδή...να σου πω και κάτι άλλο...κατά διαστήματα τριγυρνάει στο μυαλό μου μια φράση "δεν αξίζεις" που μου είχε πει η σχέση που σου έλεγα νωρίτερα και νομίζω πως έχει δίκιο...

----------


## Magdalinx

Κύκνε γεια σου!
Προσωπικά δεν εχω γνωρίσει κάποιον άντρα που να μου φερθεί βίαια παρόλο που έχω βγει πολλά ραντεβού στη ζωή μου και έχω κάνει αρκετές γνωριμίες.. μόνον τον παππου μου θυμαμαι να με κυνηγάει μικρή με τη βέργα στις σκανταλιές. Και το πιο ακραίο που έχω ακουσει ως βιαιη συμπεριφορά προς γυναίκα σε στενό κύκλο είναι το πολύ ένα χαστούκι πάνω στα νεύρα.

Ο βιασμός θεωρείται κακούργημα όπως επίσης και η αποπλάνηση. 
Όμως δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω με ποια λογική συνδέεις την εγκληματικότητα με το φύλο?
Το ότι γεννηθηκε καποιος άντρας τον καθιστά βίαιο?
Σίγουρα υπάρχουν άντρες πιο αγενείς και άλλοι πιο ευγενικοί αλλά το να σε βλάψουν ή να κάνουν πράγματα παρά τη θέληση σου είναι εγκληματική πράξη. Μην σου οτι πολλοί άντρες μάλιστα είναι πιο μαλθακοί και από τις γυναίκες. 
Αμα άκουγες την ιστορία ενός άντρα όπου η μητέρα του και μετέπειτα μια γυναίκα του έκαναν μεγάλο κακό όπως για παράδειγμα να τον βλάψουν με μαχαίρι ή να τον εγκαταλείψουν και κατέληγε ότι οι γυναικες είναι επικίνδυνα όντα, τι θα τον συμβούλευες?

----------


## Κύκνος

> Να σου πω , κρινοντας απο εμενα ................μια και εισαι εδω , ειναιευκολο ναρχισεις καποια επικοινωνια με καποο μελος που σου ' παει ' , εκτος αν εχεις καποια φιλη κοντινη , οχιπολλα πραματα , ανταλλαγη αποψεων , κουβεντουλα , ασε την εξοδο προς το παρον , αν και εσυ πας και για κανα μπανιο .....................νασαι ανοιχτη σε νεες γνωριμιες, χωρις καχυποψια , δεν υπαρχει λογος να υποψιαζεσαι τους παντες , αν πχ. ,λεμε τωρα , παραδειγμα , σουλεγα να τηλεφωνηθουμε , θαπρεπε να δεχθεις , μεχεις δει , δεν φαινομαι κακοποιο στοιχειο , ετσι ειναι πολυς κοσμος , ολοι οι φιλοι μου , ειναι καλοπροαιρετοι ................εγω εχω την εντυπωση , οτι αμα βρεις εναν αντρα που σου ' παει ' , σου εμπνεει ασφαλεια , θα σου περασουν ολα , συν τω χρονω , αλλα οχι καθημενη στο σπιτι ........λιγο να βοηθησεις τον εαυτο σου , πραματικα δεν μπορω να βλεπω εδωκαι 3 χρονια , ποστ σου , στο ιδιο μοτιβο ...................


Ε, είναι επειδή κλείστηκα σπίτι που λες κι εσύ κι η μοναξιά κάνει χειρότερα τα πράγματα αλλά χθες μου ήρθε μια ιδέα για ν' αρχίσω να βγαίνω λίγο παραπάνω και θα κάνω κι ένα καλό...αν μου κάτσει θα σας πω τι είναι... :)

----------


## Κύκνος

> Κύκνε γεια σου!
> Προσωπικά δεν εχω γνωρίσει κάποιον άντρα που να μου φερθεί βίαια παρόλο που έχω βγει πολλά ραντεβού στη ζωή μου και έχω κάνει αρκετές γνωριμίες.. μόνον τον παππου μου θυμαμαι να με κυνηγάει μικρή με τη βέργα στις σκανταλιές. Και το πιο ακραίο που έχω ακουσει ως βιαιη συμπεριφορά προς γυναίκα σε στενό κύκλο είναι το πολύ ένα χαστούκι πάνω στα νεύρα.
> 
> Ο βιασμός θεωρείται κακούργημα όπως επίσης και η αποπλάνηση. 
> Όμως δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω με ποια λογική συνδέεις την εγκληματικότητα με το φύλο?
> Το ότι γεννηθηκε καποιος άντρας τον καθιστά βίαιο?
> Σίγουρα υπάρχουν άντρες πιο αγενείς και άλλοι πιο ευγενικοί αλλά το να σε βλάψουν ή να κάνουν πράγματα παρά τη θέληση σου είναι εγκληματική πράξη. Μην σου οτι πολλοί άντρες μάλιστα είναι πιο μαλθακοί και από τις γυναίκες. 
> Αμα άκουγες την ιστορία ενός άντρα όπου η μητέρα του και μετέπειτα μια γυναίκα του έκαναν μεγάλο κακό όπως για παράδειγμα να τον βλάψουν με μαχαίρι ή να τον εγκαταλείψουν και κατέληγε ότι οι γυναικες είναι επικίνδυνα όντα, τι θα τον συμβούλευες?


Γεια σου Magdalinx!

Ναι, το ξέρω ότι θεωρούνται κακουργήματα κι ίσως να έπρεπε να τον είχα καταγγείλει αυτόν μιας κι ήταν ενήλικος αλλά εγώ όχι όμως ντράπηκα πολύ...

Όχι, δεν ήθελα να πω ότι επειδή κάποιος γεννήθηκε άντρας είναι απαραίτητα και βίαιος αλλά με τρομάζουν γιατί μπορούν να είναι ενώ εμείς πιο δύσκολα, χρειαζόμαστε όπλα όπως το μαχαίρι που ανέφερες...
Επίσης δεν ξέρω αν διάβασες όλα τα μηνύματα αλλά εγώ έχω φάει αρκετό ξύλο στη ζωή μου οπότε δεν είναι φυσικό να το φοβάμαι;

Τέλος όσον αφορά την σεξουαλική βία ναι, είναι όντως εγκληματική πράξη αλλά εγώ είμαι πολύ εύκολος στόχος καθώς φοβάμαι ν' αντιδράσω πια γιατί φοβάμαι μήπως ο άλλος νευριάσει και γίνει ακόμα πιο βίαιος απ' ότι αν καθόμουν ήσυχα...

Όσο για την υποθετική περίπτωση που αναφέρεις νομίζω ότι θα προσπαθούσα αρχικά να τον ηρεμήσω και μετά θα του έλεγα ότι υπάρχουν και κάποιες που είναι ήρεμες και καλές κι ότι αν τους φέρεται καλά δεν υπάρχει λόγος να τον εγκαταλείψουν ή να τον βλάψουν...

----------


## Mara.Z

> Τα νεύρα μου σπάνια να τα ξεσπάσω...ως επί το πλείστον τα κρατάω μέσα μου κι η ψυχολόγος μου λέει ότι τα ξεσπάω στον εαυτό μου κι ότι εν μέρει γι' αυτό αυτοτραυματίζομαι...


ετσι γινεται... οταν κρατας κατι τοξικο μεσα σου σε δηλητηριαζει. Λεει η Αλις Μιλλερ στο βιβλιο *ΑΠΑΓΟΡΕΥΜΕΝΗ ΓΝΩΣΗ* οτι _μεσω τετοιας συμπεριφορας προσπαθεις ματαια να εκφρασεις το αδιεξοδο σου, να βρεις ανακουφιση, να αναλαβεις ενα ρολο στον οποιο δεν μπορεις να ανταποκριθεις με αποτελεσμα να καταδικαζεις σε σιωπη την εξωτερικευση της απογνωσης σου_.

----------


## Magdalinx

Περα απο τον μπαμπα σου και απο εκεινο το περιστατικο, υπηρχαν και αλλες περιπτωσεις οπου φερθηκε καποιος απεναντι σου βιαια; 

Δεν ξερω αν μποω να σε καθησυχασω λεγοντας σου οτι οι περισσοτεροι ανθρωποι εχουν μεσα τους το κοινωνικο στοιχειο και το οριο να διαχωριζουν το θυμο απο την κακοποιηση και την εγκληματικοτητα καθοσον σιγουρα δεν μπορω να εγγυηθω για μια μικροτερη ομαδα πιο προβληματικη. Ενα ισως ανοητο αλλα καπως παρεμφερη παραδειγμα ειναι η κλοπη, ποσες φορες εχουμε θαυμασει ενα αντικειμενο σε μαγαζι η σ εναν αγνωστο αλλα το να μπουμε σε διαδικασια να κλεψουμε ξεπερνα το όριο των περισσοτερων ανθωπων. 

Θελει προσοχη σιγουρα καο στα παντα αλλα με μέτρο. 
Μια πολεμικη τεχνη εκτατης αναγκης πιστευεις θα ενισχυε την αυτοπεποιθηση σου; 

Ειναι ανωφελο να αποφευγεις τους αντρες αν και απολυτα κατανοητο γιατι ενα κομματι του παζλ θα σου λειπει η συντροφικοτητα. Παρε το χρονο σου και προσπαθησε να γνωρισεις ανθρωπους με γνησιο ενδιαφερον που θα σεβαστουν απολυτα τις αναγκες σου σαν υπαρξη και θα εχουν τη διαθεση να σε κανουν να νοωθεις περισσοτερο ασφαλη χωρις να βιαζονται. τ ετοιες γνωριμιες μπορεις να βρεις σε χομπι επισης, οπου ενας ευρυτερος κυκλος θα σου παρεχει μια μεγαλυτερη ασφαλεια. Τι λες για ολα αυτα;

----------


## Mara.Z

> εγώ έχω φάει αρκετό ξύλο στη ζωή μου οπότε δεν είναι φυσικό να το φοβάμαι;


Κυκνακι ο ψυχολογος σου τι λεει??

----------


## Κύκνος

> Περα απο τον μπαμπα σου και απο εκεινο το περιστατικο, υπηρχαν και αλλες περιπτωσεις οπου φερθηκε καποιος απεναντι σου βιαια; 
> 
> Δεν ξερω αν μποω να σε καθησυχασω λεγοντας σου οτι οι περισσοτεροι ανθρωποι εχουν μεσα τους το κοινωνικο στοιχειο και το οριο να διαχωριζουν το θυμο απο την κακοποιηση και την εγκληματικοτητα καθοσον σιγουρα δεν μπορω να εγγυηθω για μια μικροτερη ομαδα πιο προβληματικη. Ενα ισως ανοητο αλλα καπως παρεμφερη παραδειγμα ειναι η κλοπη, ποσες φορες εχουμε θαυμασει ενα αντικειμενο σε μαγαζι η σ εναν αγνωστο αλλα το να μπουμε σε διαδικασια να κλεψουμε ξεπερνα το όριο των περισσοτερων ανθωπων. 
> 
> Θελει προσοχη σιγουρα καο στα παντα αλλα με μέτρο. 
> Μια πολεμικη τεχνη εκτατης αναγκης πιστευεις θα ενισχυε την αυτοπεποιθηση σου; 
> 
> Ειναι ανωφελο να αποφευγεις τους αντρες αν και απολυτα κατανοητο γιατι ενα κομματι του παζλ θα σου λειπει η συντροφικοτητα. Παρε το χρονο σου και προσπαθησε να γνωρισεις ανθρωπους με γνησιο ενδιαφερον που θα σεβαστουν απολυτα τις αναγκες σου σαν υπαρξη και θα εχουν τη διαθεση να σε κανουν να νοωθεις περισσοτερο ασφαλη χωρις να βιαζονται. τ ετοιες γνωριμιες μπορεις να βρεις σε χομπι επισης, οπου ενας ευρυτερος κυκλος θα σου παρεχει μια μεγαλυτερη ασφαλεια. Τι λες για ολα αυτα;


Όχι, εκτός απ' αυτά όχι...
Ναι, με καθησυχάζει κάπως αυτό που λες ότι η πλειονότητα των ανθρώπων διαχωρίζει τον θυμό από την κακοποίηση και το παράδειγμα σου το κάνει ακόμα πιο εύκολο να το καταλάβω...
Θεωρώ ότι οι πολεμικές τέχνες θα με τάραζαν ακόμα περισσότερο, δεν νομίζω πως είναι για μένα γιατί με τρομάζουν οι απότομες κινήσεις και δεν θέλω να πρέπει ν' αντιμετωπίσω κάτι τέτοιο...
Η συντροφικότητα μου λείπει ήδη κι εν μέρει γι' αυτό άνοιξα και το θέμα μήπως και πάψω να φοβάμαι τόσο και μπορέσω να την αναζητήσω...κι αυτό που λες για το χόμπι το σκέφτομαι ήδη από προχθές απλά πρέπει να μιλήσω με κάποιον στο τηλέφωνο και δεν ευκαίρησα...θα το κάνω όμως σύντομα! :D

----------


## Κύκνος

> Κυκνακι ο ψυχολογος σου τι λεει??


Δεν της έχω κάνει αυτή την ερώτηση ακριβώς έτσι όπως το ρώτησα εδώ αλλά στην τελευταία μας συνεδρία μου είπε ότι είναι παράλογο να πιστεύω ότι οι περισσότεροι άνθρωποι χτυπάνε...

----------


## Mara.Z

Της εχεις πει για το ξυλο απο τους γονεις ??

----------


## Κύκνος

> Της εχεις πει για το ξυλο απο τους γονεις ??


Ναι, βέβαια, όλα της τα έχω πει αλλά θεωρεί ότι κακώς πιστεύω ότι οι περισσότεροι άνθρωποι αν νευριάσουν χτυπάνε...τώρα μένει να πειστώ 100% γι' αυτό, σ' εκείνη τη συνεδρία δεν είχαμε προλάβει να το αναλύσουμε εντελώς γιατί ήταν η τελευταία πριν τις διακοπές της και μιλήσαμε πολύ για το άγχος που μου προκαλούσε αυτή η απουσία, ανυπομονώ να έρθει η 31η Αυγούστου που θα ξαναγυρίσει...

----------


## Mara.Z

> Ναι, βέβαια, όλα της τα έχω πει αλλά θεωρεί ότι κακώς πιστεύω ότι οι περισσότεροι άνθρωποι αν νευριάσουν χτυπάνε...τώρα μένει να πειστώ 100% γι' αυτό,



Να διαβασεις Αλις Μιλλερ πριν πας. Θα σε βοηθησει να αποκτησεις μια αλλη οπτικη στο θεμα κακοποιηση...
- οι φυλακες της παιδικης ηλικιας
-απαγορευμενη γνωση
- το ξυπνημα της Ευας

----------


## Mara.Z

Στην απαγορευμενη γνωση λεει η Αλις Μιλλερ για μια κοπελα που ετρωγε υπερβολικο ξυλο απο πολυ μικρη ηλικια. Τοσο πολυ που μια φορα την ειχαν κρεμασει απο το νυχτικο σε κρεμαστρα. Οπως ηταν λογικο, εμπλεκε παντα με βιαιους αντρες. Παντρευτηκε, ετρωγε ξυλο, και μια φορα αφου ειχε κανει ενα μωρο, μιλουσε στο τηλεφωνο, το μωρο αρχισε να κλαιει, και επειδη δεν μπορεσε να χειριστει τα νευρα και το θυμο της σηκωσε το τηλεφωνο, χτυπησε το μωρο τοσο δυνατα που το σκοτωσε. Στη φυλακη παλι εμπλεξε με εναν τυπο, εμεινε εγκυος χωρις να το θελει και γεννησε ενα μωρακι. 

Θα βρω το αποσπασμα και θα το αντιγραψω!!

----------


## Κύκνος

> Να διαβασεις Αλις Μιλλερ πριν πας. Θα σε βοηθησει να αποκτησεις μια αλλη οπτικη στο θεμα κακοποιηση...
> - οι φυλακες της παιδικης ηλικιας
> -απαγορευμενη γνωση
> - το ξυπνημα της Ευας


Δεν ξέρω, με τρομάζει που λες ότι μετά κάνεις ώρα να συνέλθεις...δεν θέλω να ταράζομαι κι άλλο, δεν το αντέχω, χρειάζομαι ηρεμία, όσο περισσότερη γίνεται...

----------


## Κύκνος

> Στην απαγορευμενη γνωση λεει η Αλις Μιλλερ για μια κοπελα που ετρωγε υπερβολικο ξυλο απο πολυ μικρη ηλικια. Τοσο πολυ που μια φορα την ειχαν κρεμασει απο το νυχτικο σε κρεμαστρα. Οπως ηταν λογικο, εμπλεκε παντα με βιαιους αντρες. Παντρευτηκε, ετρωγε ξυλο, και μια φορα αφου ειχε κανει ενα μωρο, μιλουσε στο τηλεφωνο, το μωρο αρχισε να κλαιει, και επειδη δεν μπορεσε να χειριστει τα νευρα και το θυμο της σηκωσε το τηλεφωνο, χτυπησε το μωρο τοσο δυνατα που το σκοτωσε. Στη φυλακη παλι εμπλεξε με εναν τυπο, εμεινε εγκυος χωρις να το θελει και γεννησε ενα μωρακι. 
> 
> Θα βρω το αποσπασμα και θα το αντιγραψω!!


Όχι, ευτυχώς εγώ δεν ξεσπάω τα νεύρα μου σε άλλους...δεν θα το δεχόμουν με τίποτα στον εαυτό μου, το θεωρώ απαράδεκτο και σίγουρα δεν θα μπορούσα να ζήσω αν είχα σκοτώσει το παιδί μου...Μην μου το δείξεις καλύτερα γιατί είμαι πολύ ευαίσθητη με τα παιδιά και θα γίνω χάλια, δεν θέλω...

----------


## Mara.Z

αντιγραφω....

Ας προσπαθησουμε να φανταστουμε τον εαυτο μας ως παιδι το οποιο κρεμεται με το νυχτικο του επι τρεις ωρες απο τον τοιχο και στο διαστημα αυτο η μητερα του το εγκαταλειπει αφηνοντας το στο ελεος ενος μαινομενου πατερα, και στην συνεχεια ας προσπαθησουμε να φανταστουμε ποια συναισθηματα θα μας προκαλουσε κατι τετοιο. Αρνουμαστε να το κανουμε γιατι μια τετοια προσπαθεια ανακαλει στη μνημη μας παρομοιες καταστασεις τις οποιες δεν θελουμε με τιποτα να μας θυμιζουν. Τι μπορει να κανει ενα παιδι οταν αφηνεται μονο του με το φοβο και τον πανικο του, την ανισχυρη οργή του, την απογνωση και τον πονο? Ουτε να κλαψει δεν μπορει, ποσο μαλλον να φωναξει, αν δεν θελει να το σκοτωσουν. Η μοναδικη δυνατοτητα να απαλλαγει απο αυτα τα συναισθηματα ειναι να τα απωθησει. Η απωθηση ομως ειναι σαν την κακη νεραιδα του παραμυθιου. Θα βοηθησει εκεινη τη στιγμη αλλα το αντιτιμο για αυτη τη βοηθεια θα ερθει να το εισπραξει αργοτερα. Η ανισχυρη οργη αναβιωνει οταν το παιδι αυτο φερει στον κοσμο το δικο του παιδι, και εκει μπορει επιτελους να ξεσπασει, για αλλη μια φορα σε βαρος ενος ανισχυρου πλασματος. 

Οταν ενα παιδι αναγκαζεται να διοχετευσει ολες τις ικανοτητες και την ενεργεια του στη διαδικασια της απωθησης, κι οταν επιπλεον δεν εχει ποτε βιωσει πως καποιος το αγαπαει και το προστατευει, τοτε αυτο το παιδι δεν θα ειναι σε θεση ουτε αργοτερα να προστατεψει τον εαυτο του και να οργανωσει τη ζωη του με ενα λογικο και εποικοδομητικο τροπο. Θα εξακολουθησει να βασανιζεται μεσα σε καταστροφικες σχεσεις, θα συνδεεται με ανευθυνους συντροφους και θα υποφερει απο αυτους δυχως να μπορει να αντιληφθει οτι σττην αρχη ολων αυτων των δεινων βρισκονται οι δικοι του γονεις. Η διαδικασια της απωθησης που εφερε εις περας το παρελθον κανει αδυνατη αυτη τη συνειδητοποιηση δρωντας αυτη τη φορα εναντια στα συμφεροντα του ενηλικου πλεον ατομου. Ό,τι ειχε απαγορευσει στον εαυτο του να αντιληφθει σαν παιδι, προκειμενου να επιβιωσει, στις περισσοτερες περιπτωσεις θα παραμεινει μια απαγορευμενη γνωση για ολη τη ζωη του. 

Η σωτηρια λειτουργια της απωθησης στην παιδικη ηλικια μετουσιωνεται αργοτερα στον ενηλικο σε μια δυναμη καταστροφικη για τη ζωη. Γιατι αν η μητερα που εγινε τελικα βρεφοκτονος ειχε τη δυνατοτητα να βιωσει συνειδητα το μισος απεναντι στον πατερα της δεν θα χρειαζοταν να απωθει τα συναισθηματα των παιδικων της χρονων και δεν θα εκανε τελικα φονο. Θα γνωριζε σε ποιον απευθυνεται το μισος της οταν βρεθηκε σε απογνωση, κατα τη διαρκεια του τηλεφωνηματος, και δεν θα επετρεπε να πληρωσει το παιδι της το τιμημα για αυτο. Η αλλοτε αναγκαια συναισθηματικη της τυφλοτητα την εκανε βρεφοκτονο και η τυφλοτητα ολης της κοινωνιας συμβαλλει ωστε αυτη η γυναικα να μην βρει ποτε βοηθεια. Γιατι ακομη και υστερα απο πολλα χρονια στη φυλακη ή επειτα απο πολλα χρονια ψυχοθεραπειας με αναμορφωτικο πνευμα, δεν θα ελευθερωθει απο το λανθανον μισος για τον πατερα της και το φοβο που της ειχε προκαλεσει οταν ως παιδι που εκλαιγε έπρεπε να τιμωρηθει. Διατρεχει τον κινδυνο να επαναλαβει το εγκλημα που εκανε και να θανατωνει ξανα και ξανα το παιδι που ουρλιαζει, το οποιο η ιδια δεν θα επιτρεποταν ποτε να ειναι, οσο η κοινωνια συμπεριλμαβανομενων των ψυχοθεραπευτων, κυριαρχειται απο το φοβο να αμφισβητησει τους γονεις .

----------


## Mara.Z

> Όχι, ευτυχώς εγώ δεν ξεσπάω τα νεύρα μου σε άλλους...δεν θα το δεχόμουν με τίποτα στον εαυτό μου, το θεωρώ απαράδεκτο και σίγουρα δεν θα μπορούσα να ζήσω αν είχα σκοτώσει το παιδί μου...Μην μου το δείξεις καλύτερα γιατί είμαι πολύ ευαίσθητη με τα παιδιά και θα γίνω χάλια, δεν θέλω...


Δεν τα ξεσπας σε αλλους γιατι τα ξεσπας στον εαυτο σου !! τα καταπινεις !!
κοιτα, και εγω οταν τα διαβαζω, θελω μερες να ηρεμησω, μη σου πω οτι ειμαι χαλια αλλα το ωφελος ειναι ασυγκριτα μεγαλυτερο.
καλυτερα στη γνωση παρα στην αγνοια !!

----------


## Κύκνος

> Δεν τα ξεσπας σε αλλους γιατι τα ξεσπας στον εαυτο σου !! τα καταπινεις !!
> κοιτα, και εγω οταν τα διαβαζω, θελω μερες να ηρεμησω, μη σου πω οτι ειμαι χαλια αλλα το ωφελος ειναι ασυγκριτα μεγαλυτερο.
> καλυτερα στη γνωση παρα στην αγνοια !!


Δεν το αντέχω τώρα, αν το διαβάσω σίγουρα θα κάνω κακό στον εαυτό μου ίσως όταν νιώσω πιο δυνατή...

----------


## Mara.Z

> Δεν το αντέχω τώρα, αν το διαβάσω σίγουρα θα κάνω κακό στον εαυτό μου ίσως όταν νιώσω πιο δυνατή...


οκ...
δεν κατεληξα να εχω θεμα με αυτοτραυματισμους, αλλα κατεληξα με αυτοανοσο νοσημα, ξερεις τα αυτοανοσα τα λενε και νοσους αυτοκτονιας...επειδη ο ιστος αυτοκαταστρεφεται...
Οποτε και εγω κατεληξα να δηλητηριασω τον εαυτο μου και να μου κανω κακο....
Την αληθεια μας πρεπει να την αντιμετωπιζουμε... μονο ετσι προχωραμε μπροστα.

----------


## Macgyver

Aυτο που εχω να πω, Κυκνε , ειναι ασε το παρελθον εκει που ανηκει , στο παρελθον , κοιτα μονο μπροστα , ολοι εχουμε παθει κτθλψη απο ενα τραυματικο γεγονος στο παρελθον , ετσι ξεκιναει παντα , απο καποιο γεγονος ................δεν θαναφερθω στο δικο μου , ηταν ζορικο , δεν ηταν ξυλο βεβαια ........................εγω , αυτο που κανω , δινω καθε μερα μια μικρη μαχη , ενιοτε και μεγαλες , ζοριζομαι πολυ μην να κανω αυτο που η αδρανεια της κτθλψης με βολευει να κανω , αλλα κανοντας μια οποιαδηοποτε δραστηριοτητα , ξεχνιεσαι , πρεπει ομως να μην επαναπαυεσαι , θελει η μια δραστηριοτητα , νακουολουθειται απο αλλη , στην αρχη , παντα την κανω με το ζορι , αλλα στην πορεια , δραστηριοποιουμαι μηχανικα , δεν λεω οτι το διασκεδαζω , αλλα τουλαχιστον δεν μενω αδρανης , ουτε κι περιμενω καποια κοπελα για να βγω ............θα βγω με το ζορι , ζορι απο δω , ζορι απο κει , αδιαλειπτως , στο τελος σου φαινεται φυσιολογικο να δραστηριοποποιεισαι , και θαναρωτιεσαι , ΄τοσο καιρο , πως και δεν τοχα καταλαβει ' .....................μην μενεις καθολου αδρανης , αν υπαρχει μυστικο , ειναι αυτο , οχι στην αδρανεια , δραστηριοποιηση με το ζορι , ουτε φαρμακα , ουτε ψυχολογοι , δραση ..........................κανε κατι , οτιδηποτε , και ναδιαφορεις για γονεις , εμενα η μανα μου , αμα με πολυζαλισει , τρωει ενα χοντρο βρισιδι , απο αυτα που δεν γραφονται , και το βουλωνει ΄, ποτε δεν κρατω θυμο μεσα μου , θα ξεσπασω , αμα με πρηξει καποιος , ακομη και ξενος , και οποιον παρει η μπαλλα ..............................αυτο εκανε κι ο serios , και τον συνεχαρην ........οχι το βρισιδι , ταλλα !!! δεν ειμαι υπερ του ' χαιδεματος ' , ειμαι υπερ της πιεσης , οσον αφορα τετοιες περιπτωσεις ..................πιεσε τον εαυτο σου , μην τον δικαιολογεις ................
δεν θα σου γραψω αλλο ποστ , εγραψα αρκετα , ειναι στο χερι σου να πραξεις , η να μεινεις αδρανης , διαλεξε ..........

----------


## Mara.Z

> αν υπαρχει μυστικο , ειναι αυτο , οχι στην αδρανεια , δραστηριοποιηση με το ζορι , ουτε φαρμακα , ουτε ψυχολογοι , δραση



μεχρι πριν λιγο καιρο, αυτο που λες το πιστευα απολυτα!! το ναι στη δραση ηταν θρησκεια για μενα, εχω και πολλη ενεργεια, γουσταρω τρελα να κανω πραγματα!!
αλλα
ο κινδυνος/η παγιδα οταν εχεις υποστει τετοια κακοποιηση ειναι οτι δεν αντιμετωπιζεις το προβλημα κατα μετωπο, αλλα το κουκουλωνεις με τη δραση! αλλο η καταθλιψη, η αδρανεια της καταθλιψης αντιμετωπιζεται οπως περιγραφεις...
το προβλημα στην κακοποιηση δεν ειναι η αδρανεια, ειναι η απογνωση, η απελπισια, ο τρελος θυμος, τα νευρα, τα ξεσπασματα, που συσσωρευονται μεσα σου σαν δηλητηριο. Ειναι οι φοβερες ενοχες οτι εσυ εκανες καποιο κακο για να λαβεις αυτη τη συμπεριφορα. Είναι η ντροπη, φοβερη ντροπη ! Ειναι αυτο το οδυνηρο αισθημα προσωπικης αναξιοτητας, για να τρωω ξυλο δεν ειμαι καλο παιδι, δεν ειμαι καλος μαθητης, αρα καλα μου κανουν.

----------


## Mara.Z

Ουσιαστικα το Κυκνακι κανει στον εαυτο της αυτο που οι γονεις της την εμαθαν/προγραμματισαν να κανει. Γιατι δεν εμαθε ποτε να εκφραζεται ανοιχτα και ελευθερα, δεν της επετρεψαν ποτε να πει τη γνωμη της χωρις σωματικη τιμωρια. 

Εγω παλι που λειτουργω διαφορετικα και ειμαι ας πουμε πιο διεκδικητικη και δραστηρια, κατεληξα με αυτοανοσο, σκπ. Εκανα κακο στον οργανισμο μου με αλλο τροπο.

----------


## Macgyver

Τελοσπαντων , ας κανω την παπια , οτι δεν καταλαβαινω .......αυτα που γραφω , ισχυουν .....

----------


## Κύκνος

> Τελοσπαντων , ας κανω την παπια , οτι δεν καταλαβαινω .......αυτα που γραφω , ισχυουν .....


Δεν είμαστε όλοι ίδιοι Macgyver, εγώ με την πίεση κλατάρω και καταρρέω γι' αυτό είχα πάρει κι άδεια άνευ αποδοχών από τη δουλειά γιατί είχα καταρρεύσει ψυχολογικά...δεν θέλω να το ξαναπεράσω αυτό...
Επίσης αν αρχίσω να βρίζω εδώ μέσα (στο σπίτι εννοώ) θα φάω κι άλλο ξύλο χώρια που θα πρέπει να φύγω και δεν έχω που να πάω να μείνω, δεν είναι τόσο απλά τα πράγματα...

----------


## Κύκνος

> Ουσιαστικα το Κυκνακι κανει στον εαυτο της αυτο που οι γονεις της την εμαθαν/προγραμματισαν να κανει. Γιατι δεν εμαθε ποτε να εκφραζεται ανοιχτα και ελευθερα, δεν της επετρεψαν ποτε να πει τη γνωμη της χωρις σωματικη τιμωρια. 
> 
> Εγω παλι που λειτουργω διαφορετικα και ειμαι ας πουμε πιο διεκδικητικη και δραστηρια, κατεληξα με αυτοανοσο, σκπ. Εκανα κακο στον οργανισμο μου με αλλο τροπο.


Ξέρεις κάτι Mara; Μου κάνει πολύ καλό που μπορώ να εκφράζω σ' εσάς το θυμό που νιώθω αν και παρατηρήσεις τους κάνω όταν με ενοχλούν...και κάποια στιγμή θα πω και το σημερινό στον πατέρα μου αλλά προς το παρόν θα το πω σ' εσένα, περηφανεύεται επειδή νομίζει πως τον φοβάται ο γάτος μου, άκου τώρα, σαν δεν ντρέπεται λίγο! Αν κάνω ποτέ μου παιδιά δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να τον αφήσω να τα προσέχει...

----------


## Mara.Z

Αρα ο μπαμπας σου, η προσωπικοτητα του τρεφεται απο την εξουσια...
Γουσταρει γενικα να εχει το πανω χερι...

Στο θεμα μου, λεω καπου οτι η Αλις Μιλλερ λεει οτι τα αρνητικα συναισθηματα πρεπει να βιωνονται και οχι να απωθουνται. Ρωταω λοιπον το θυμο που νιωθω τωρα που η μαμα μου δεν ζει πως θα τον βιωσω? και αν θυμαμαι καλά, δεν το εχω προχειρο τωρα, μου λεει ενας με την ασκηση στο γυμναστηριο εκτονωνεσαι. 
Ε λοιπον, μου εχει τυχει να πηγαινω γυμναστηριο Κυκνε, τοσο πολυ νευριασμενη/φορτωμενη/θυμωμενη, και με αλλα θεματα, να κανω διαδρομο και απο μεσα μου να βρρρρριζωωωωω, βήματα και βρισιες, για χιλιομετρα. 
Στο τελος φευγω ιδρωμενη και ανακουφισμενη, σαν αναγεννημενη. Ουτε βαρος ψυχολογικο ουτε τιποτα. 

Σχετικα με τα παιδια που λες, ελεγα στη μανα μου οτι αν κανω κοριτσακι, δεν θα της δωσω το ονομα της, και αν της το δωσω, θα τη χτυπαω οσο με χτυπουσε (φυσικα δεν το εννοουσα, για να την πικαρω το ελεγα). Και ξερεις τι μου ελεγε? να μην το δωσεις το ονομα, δεν θελω...

----------


## Κύκνος

> Αρα ο μπαμπας σου, η προσωπικοτητα του τρεφεται απο την εξουσια...
> Γουσταρει γενικα να εχει το πανω χερι...
> 
> Στο θεμα μου, λεω καπου οτι η Αλις Μιλλερ λεει οτι τα αρνητικα συναισθηματα πρεπει να βιωνονται και οχι να απωθουνται. Ρωταω λοιπον το θυμο που νιωθω τωρα που η μαμα μου δεν ζει πως θα τον βιωσω? και αν θυμαμαι καλά, δεν το εχω προχειρο τωρα, μου λεει ενας με την ασκηση στο γυμναστηριο εκτονωνεσαι. 
> Ε λοιπον, μου εχει τυχει να πηγαινω γυμναστηριο Κυκνε, τοσο πολυ νευριασμενη/φορτωμενη/θυμωμενη, και με αλλα θεματα, να κανω διαδρομο και απο μεσα μου να βρρρρριζωωωωω, βήματα και βρισιες, για χιλιομετρα. 
> Στο τελος φευγω ιδρωμενη και ανακουφισμενη, σαν αναγεννημενη. Ουτε βαρος ψυχολογικο ουτε τιποτα. 
> 
> Σχετικα με τα παιδια που λες, ελεγα στη μανα μου οτι αν κανω κοριτσακι, δεν θα της δωσω το ονομα της, και αν της το δωσω, θα τη χτυπαω οσο με χτυπουσε (φυσικα δεν το εννοουσα, για να την πικαρω το ελεγα). Και ξερεις τι μου ελεγε? να μην το δωσεις το ονομα, δεν θελω...


Ναι, έτσι φαίνεται αλλά που θα πάει θα έρθει η στιγμή που θα φύγω από εδώ και τότε θα δει πως είναι, άσε...αργά ή γρήγορα όλοι πληρώνουν το κακό που κάνουν...
Καλά, εμένα το γυμναστήριο δεν μ' αρέσει καθόλου αλλά έστω και γραπτά κι ήρεμα που εκφράζω το θυμό μου μου κάνει καλό κι όπως είπα θα έρθει εκείνη η ώρα που δεν θα μπορεί ούτε το μικρό μου δαχτυλάκι ν' αγγίξει και τότε θα μετανιώσει πικρά...
Βασικά εγώ το θεωρώ μια βλακεία να πρέπει σώνει και καλά να δίνουμε στα παιδιά μας τα ονόματα των γονέων μας, άσχετα με το πως μας φέρθηκαν αλλά ότι δεν θα τα αφήσω σ' αυτούς εννοείται πως όχι, δεν τους εμπιστεύομαι, τα παιδιά μου θα είναι μαζί μου που ξέρω καλά τι δεν πρέπει να κάνω!
Εν τω μεταξύ πριν με κατατρόμαξε, επειδή ήταν στην κουζίνα κι είχε ανοιχτό τον απορροφητήρα και δεν άκουγε καλά με φώναξε δυνατά κι εγώ πετάχτηκα από τον ύπνο νομίζοντας πως κάτι συνέβη και τελικά ήταν απλώς για να στρώσω τραπέζι για το φαγητό, άδικα με κοψοχόλιασε...και του το είπα αυτό και το ευχαριστήθηκα...του κ. τέλειου...

----------


## Macgyver

> Δεν είμαστε όλοι ίδιοι Macgyver, εγώ με την πίεση κλατάρω και καταρρέω γι' αυτό είχα πάρει κι άδεια άνευ αποδοχών από τη δουλειά γιατί είχα καταρρεύσει ψυχολογικά...δεν θέλω να το ξαναπεράσω αυτό...
> Επίσης αν αρχίσω να βρίζω εδώ μέσα (στο σπίτι εννοώ) θα φάω κι άλλο ξύλο χώρια που θα πρέπει να φύγω και δεν έχω που να πάω να μείνω, δεν είναι τόσο απλά τα πράγματα...


Ενταξει , ενταξει, ανακαλω , δεν θελω να στεναχωρω μελη ......

----------


## Mara.Z

Κυκνε ξερεις τι μπορεις να κανεις να εκφρασεις το θυμος σου??

Να γραψεις ενα γραμμα στους γονεις σου με ΟΛΑ οσα ΘΑ ηθελες να τους πεις αλλα ΔΕΝ ΤΟΛΜΑΣ....
Να εχεις χαρτομαντηλα μαζι σου, ειναι ψυχοφθορο. 
Εγω ειχα φτιαξει τετοια γραμματα σε ολους οσους με ειχαν πληγωσει...
Ειχα παρει και τετραδιο, ειδικα για τη σχεση μου με τη μανα μου, τις ατακες που μου ειχε πει, πως με σημαδεψαν, τι συνεπειες ειχαν στη ζωη μου τα βρισιδια. Ειδα οτι η πορεια μου χωριζοταν σε τμηματα απο συγκεκριμενες ατακες που μου ειχε πει, τοσο πολυ με ειχαν σφραγισει. 
Ωσπου στο τελος της, με μια ατακα της ενιωσα οτι απλα εσπασε το γυαλι, επεσε απο το βαθρο της, δεν με επηρεαζε πια, την ειχα ξεπερασει...
Τοτε ηταν που εψαξα για ψυχιατρο, αλλα λιγο καιρο μετα εφυγε απο τη ζωη...

----------


## Κύκνος

> Κυκνε ξερεις τι μπορεις να κανεις να εκφρασεις το θυμος σου??
> 
> Να γραψεις ενα γραμμα στους γονεις σου με ΟΛΑ οσα ΘΑ ηθελες να τους πεις αλλα ΔΕΝ ΤΟΛΜΑΣ....
> Να εχεις χαρτομαντηλα μαζι σου, ειναι ψυχοφθορο. 
> Εγω ειχα φτιαξει τετοια γραμματα σε ολους οσους με ειχαν πληγωσει...
> Ειχα παρει και τετραδιο, ειδικα για τη σχεση μου με τη μανα μου, τις ατακες που μου ειχε πει, πως με σημαδεψαν, τι συνεπειες ειχαν στη ζωη μου τα βρισιδια. Ειδα οτι η πορεια μου χωριζοταν σε τμηματα απο συγκεκριμενες ατακες που μου ειχε πει, τοσο πολυ με ειχαν σφραγισει. 
> Ωσπου στο τελος της, με μια ατακα της ενιωσα οτι απλα εσπασε το γυαλι, επεσε απο το βαθρο της, δεν με επηρεαζε πια, την ειχα ξεπερασει...
> Τοτε ηταν που εψαξα για ψυχιατρο, αλλα λιγο καιρο μετα εφυγε απο τη ζωη...


Εμένα έχει πέσει εδώ και χρόνια από το βάθρο της, να μην σου πω ότι δεν την θεωρώ καν μάνα μου...και τώρα είμαι πολύ θυμωμένη μαζί της γιατί της παραπονέθηκα που έλειπε όλη τη μέρα για την ξαδέλφη μου και μου έβαλε τις φωνές από πάνω...τελείωσε, εγώ κατανόηση εδώ μέσα δεν πρόκειται να βρω ποτέ καλά της είπα ότι το μόνο καλό που κάνει είναι ότι πληρώνει την ψυχολόγο...αυτή τη στιγμή δεν μπορώ να πάρω ανάσα από το κλάμα οπότε τι ψυχοφθόρο το γράμμα μου λες, εδώ φθείρομαι κάθε μέρα...πραγματικά θέλω να έρθει η στιγμή που θα ρίξω μαύρη πέτρα πίσω μου και δεν θα τους έχω πια ανάγκη γιατί το μόνο που κάνουν είναι να με απογοητεύουν...θα το δοκιμάσω πάντως κάποια στιγμή αυτό με το γράμμα, πιστεύω ότι θα μου κάνει καλό αν και της μάνας μου πολλά της τα έχω πει...
Πάντως ευτυχώς που παίρνω τα φάρμακα, αλλιώς δεν θα άντεχα αυτές τις καταστάσεις εδώ μέσα...

----------


## δελφίνι

Πάντως, Κύκνε, οφείλουμε να παραδεχτούμε ότι η *Μάρα* είναι *η καλύτερη του φόρουμ*. Μας βοήθησε πάρα πολύ και σένα σε αυτό το θέμα και εμένα στο άλλο.

----------


## Mara.Z

> πραγματικά θέλω να έρθει η στιγμή που θα ρίξω μαύρη πέτρα πίσω μου και δεν θα τους έχω πια ανάγκη γιατί το μόνο που κάνουν είναι να με απογοητεύουν...



οταν φυγεις, να ξερεις οτι τοτε θα σου βγουν ολα!!!!!

----------


## Mara.Z

Δελφινι, σβηστο το!!!!!!!!! 
κοκκινιζωωωωωωωωωωωω.....

----------


## Κύκνος

Με ρωτάει κιόλας ο πατέρας μου "εγώ δεν είμαι εδώ;" Ε, δεν θέλω να είσαι μ' αυτά που έχεις κάνει, μόνο άγχος μου προκαλείς! Χειρότερα τα κάνεις τα πράγματα!

----------


## Κύκνος

> οταν φυγεις, να ξερεις οτι τοτε θα σου βγουν ολα!!!!!


Μπα, δεν το νομίζω, νομίζω ότι θα ηρεμήσω γιατί θα μπορώ επιτέλους να κάνω ότι θέλω χωρίς κανέναν περιορισμό...κουράστηκα να καταπιέζομαι!!! :mad: Τώρα βλέπει τηλεόραση, μετά θα θέλει να κοιμηθεί, σημασία σ' εμένα μηδέν μόνο για τους άλλους ξέρει να τρέχει και να κάνει την καλή εδώ ούτε να με φτύσει...αλλά της τα έχω πει στο παρελθόν και πολύ το ευχαριστήθηκα!

----------


## δελφίνι

> Δελφινι, σβηστο το!!!!!!!!! 
> κοκκινιζωωωωωωωωωωωω.....


Δεν το σβήνω! Σε αγαπώ!!! Είσαι η καλύτερη και θέλω να το μάθει όλος ο κόσμος εδώ στο φόρουμ.

----------


## Mara.Z

> Μπα, δεν το νομίζω, νομίζω ότι θα ηρεμήσω γιατί θα μπορώ επιτέλους να κάνω ότι θέλω χωρίς κανέναν περιορισμό...κουράστηκα να καταπιέζομαι!!! :mad:


πιστευεις οτι εχεις ορια ?
σε ρωταω γιατι εγω δεν ειχα! και οταν εφυγα για σπουδες απο το σπιτι, ελεγα και εγω επιτελους θα ηρεμησω, μακρια, θα κανω ό,τι θελω κλπ, επαθα τετοια καθηλωση, απογοητευτηκα τοσο πολυ γιατι περιμενα δεν ξερω και εγω τι, που μου πηρε σχεδον πεντε χρονια να προσγειωθω και να προχωρησω...
Ασε που δεν ηξερα τι σημαινει <<περναω καλα>>... αμα ζεις για να ικανοποιεις στοχους αλλων, τρομοκρατημενος και στρατιωτακι, πως να περνας καλα?
Μετα επεσα στη λουμπα της υπερεντασης και της υπερδραστηριοτητας, που οπως λεω και πιο πανω κουκουλωνει πολλά. Και μετα πηρα τα πολλα κιλά.

----------


## Κύκνος

> πιστευεις οτι εχεις ορια ?
> σε ρωταω γιατι εγω δεν ειχα! και οταν εφυγα για σπουδες απο το σπιτι, ελεγα και εγω επιτελους θα ηρεμησω, μακρια, θα κανω ό,τι θελω κλπ, επαθα τετοια καθηλωση, απογοητευτηκα τοσο πολυ γιατι περιμενα δεν ξερω και εγω τι, που μου πηρε σχεδον πεντε χρονια να προσγειωθω και να προχωρησω...
> Ασε που δεν ηξερα τι σημαινει <<περναω καλα>>... αμα ζεις για να ικανοποιεις στοχους αλλων, τρομοκρατημενος και στρατιωτακι, πως να περνας καλα?
> Μετα επεσα στη λουμπα της υπερεντασης και της υπερδραστηριοτητας, που οπως λεω και πιο πανω κουκουλωνει πολλά. Και μετα πηρα τα πολλα κιλά.


Ναι, πιστεύω πως έχω δεδομένου ότι μεγάλωσα πειθαρχημένη αλλά τώρα πια σ' αυτή την ηλικία ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΕΧΩ! Θέλω πια να κάνω ότι γουστάρω! Π.χ. γουστάρω να τα πιω ένα βράδυ στο σπίτι; Θέλω να μπορώ να το κάνω χωρίς να με εμποδίζει το ότι δεν μπορώ γιατί θα με δούνε και θα με πρήξουν γιατί γι' αυτούς το να πίνεις στο σπίτι είναι αλκοολισμός...Θέλω να μπορώ να πιω και μετά να παρατήσω το μπουκάλι στο πάτωμα χωρίς να με νοιάζει αν θα το δει κανείς γιατί δεν θα υπάρχει κανείς να με ελέγξει...
Για να πέσω σε υπερένταση χλωμό το βλέπω γιατί δεν είμαι και πολύ ενεργητική γενικά...

Τώρα έγραψα στο word ένα μικρό κειμενάκι προς τον πρώην μου, λογικά θα του το στείλω κάποια στιγμή όταν το ολοκληρώσω κι ο Θεός βοηθός! 

Εν τω μεταξύ θέλω να κοιμηθώ πάλι...

----------


## Mara.Z

> Ναι, πιστεύω πως έχω δεδομένου ότι μεγάλωσα πειθαρχημένη αλλά τώρα πια σ' αυτή την ηλικία ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΕΧΩ! Θέλω πια να κάνω ότι γουστάρω!


οταν λεω ορια, δεν εννοω πειθαρχια... απο πειθαρχια, καλά, στρατιωτακια!
Η πειθαρχια ειναι για τον ελεγχο των αλλων, τα ορια ειναι για εμας, να ειμαστε δημιουργικοι και αποτελεσματικοι.

----------


## archangel

Λοιπον γεια σας παιδια. 

Χρονια πολλα σε Μαριους, Μαρίες, Παναγιωτηδες κλπ

Στο θεμα μας τωρα. Λοιπον Κυκνε, δυστυχως τετοια αναντρα κατακαθια υπαρχουν αλλα μην πιστευεις πως ειμαστε ολοι ετσι. Αν με μια αμοιβαδα σαν και δαυτον κρινουμε ολο τον αντρικο πληθυσμό τότε και εμεις θα πρεπει να κρινουμε το ιδιο τις γυναικες για καθε ενα απιστο γύναιο....
Ομως δεν ειστε ολες ετσι αρα ουτε κι εμεις δεν ειμαστε ολοι ετσι. Και αν και ειμαστε σωματικα πιο δυνατοι, εσεις εχετε αλλου ειδους δυναμη που εκει εμεις (ή περισσοτεροι απο εμας τουλαχιστον) υστερουμε.... 
ειστε πολυ πιο πονηρες απο εμας!!!!!!!
Εχω δει γυναικες που κανουν οτι θελουν τον αντρα με τετοιο τροπο που αυτός νομιζει πως ηταν και δικη του ιδεα. Σε πονηραδα δεν σας φτανουμε ευκολα οπως εσεις δεν μας φτανετε σε μυική δυναμη ευκολα.





> και μενα....
> δεν ξερω πως την εχουν δει τη φαση...
> Μου εχει τυχει και μενα καποιος να με αγκαλιασει, του τυπου να καθομαστε διπλα με παρεα, και να απλωνει χερι στην πλατη μου λες και ειμαστε ζευγαρακι χρονια... Επισης, να απλωνει χερι και να χαϊδευει χερια, μαλλια, προσωπο... ενταξει, εννοειται λακιξα !!
> Αλλος παλι, που ουτε καν τον ηξερα, ηταν φιλος φιλης, με το που εφυγε η κοινη παρεα, μπηκε στο παρασυνθημα και αρχισε τα χαιδεματα στην πλατη, και ουτε καν γυρισε να δει αν γουσταρω, πως αντιδρω κλπ, απλωνε χερι με σκυφτο κεφαλι. Δηλαδη ελεος !
> Και μετα που τους κοβεις τον αερα, σε λενε αντικοινωνικη...



Κοιτα. Επειδη πολλες φορες οταν ενας αντρας πλησιαζει μια γυναικα, και το παει αργα, με τον χρονο της, αυτη παντα (τουλαχιστον σε μενα) ξενερώνει και την χανει. Ετσι προσπαθει να κανει βηματα που θα σου δειξουν πως ενδιαφερεται, θα πειραματιστει να δει μεχρι που μπορει να ακουμπησει και που οχι, αν εισαι ευκολη (για να περασει μια ωραια βραδια), ή δυσκολη (για να κανει μια ωραια σχεση) κλπ. Ετσι θα σε αγγιξει και θα προσεξει την αντιδραση σου, αν θελεις να σε αγγιξει ή οχι. Αν δει πως δεν θες το σταματαει!
Τωρα, οσο για αυτόν που κοιτουσε αλλου, μαλλον απλως ηθελε να σε χουφτωσει!!!!!

----------


## den_katalavenw...

Κύκνακι σήμερα έκανα μια μεγάλη ανακάλυψη, δεν ξερω αν το ειπε κανενας ποιο πριν εδω περα αλλα οταν γινανε αυτα με τους ηλήθιους σκεψου σε τι ηλικία ήτανε αυτοι οι <<αντρες>> ? ισως εαν εμπενες μεσα στη σκεψη τους θα καταλαβενες γιατι φεροντουσαν και φερθηκανε ετσι ( αν δεν βαριεσε θα μπορουσα να σου πω περιπου τι σκευτοντουσαν, για τον γκομενο της φιλης σου σχεδον μπορω να φανταστω τι σκευτοτανε, για τους αλλους δεν ξερω τι σου κανανε αλλα αν μου πεις ειμαι σιγουρος οτι θα σου ΒΡΩ τι σκευτοντουσαν ).... ητανε σε πολλυ μικρη ηλικια και αρα ητανε πολυ μα πολλυ ανωριμοι, αυτοι που λες που κοιτουσε αλλου ο αλλος και τετοια νομιζω οτι ειχε αισθηματα κατωτεροτητας (και αυτη η ντροπη του θα εφευγε με το που του εδεινες το πρασσινο φως και καταλαβενε οτι τον θελεις αν τον ηθελες και σκεψου οτι μετα θα εβλεπες εναν τελειως αλλον εαυτο , δεν ηθελε να σου πιασει το κωλο απλα ηθελε εκεινη τη στιγμη ξες να νιωσει σαν να εισαστε ζευγαρι γιατι ειχε πολλυ καιρο να νιωσει αυτη τη στοργη και το ολο σκηνικο) 


με τον πατερα σου υπαρχει το χασμα γενεων, συνηθως η γενια τους επειδη μεγαλωσε με πεινα κανονικη πεινα νομιζουνε οτι εαν εχεις να φας εισαι ο σουπερ ντουπερ ευτυχισμενος και δεν εχεις αλλα προβληματα γιατι αυτοι τοτε παλια επειδη επιβιωνανε δυσκολα νομιζουν οτι δεν υπαρχουνε αλλα προβληματα!

----------


## Κύκνος

> Λοιπον γεια σας παιδια. 
> 
> Χρονια πολλα σε Μαριους, Μαρίες, Παναγιωτηδες κλπ
> 
> Στο θεμα μας τωρα. Λοιπον Κυκνε, δυστυχως τετοια αναντρα κατακαθια υπαρχουν αλλα μην πιστευεις πως ειμαστε ολοι ετσι. Αν με μια αμοιβαδα σαν και δαυτον κρινουμε ολο τον αντρικο πληθυσμό τότε και εμεις θα πρεπει να κρινουμε το ιδιο τις γυναικες για καθε ενα απιστο γύναιο....
> Ομως δεν ειστε ολες ετσι αρα ουτε κι εμεις δεν ειμαστε ολοι ετσι. Και αν και ειμαστε σωματικα πιο δυνατοι, εσεις εχετε αλλου ειδους δυναμη που εκει εμεις (ή περισσοτεροι απο εμας τουλαχιστον) υστερουμε.... 
> ειστε πολυ πιο πονηρες απο εμας!!!!!!!
> Εχω δει γυναικες που κανουν οτι θελουν τον αντρα με τετοιο τροπο που αυτός νομιζει πως ηταν και δικη του ιδεα. Σε πονηραδα δεν σας φτανουμε ευκολα οπως εσεις δεν μας φτανετε σε μυική δυναμη ευκολα.


Καλημέρα αρχάγγελε! :)

Μου κάνουν πολύ καλό τα όσα λες, με ηρεμούν και με καθησυχάζουν κι αυτό είναι πολύτιμο για μένα κι όλοι έχετε συμβάλλει σ' αυτό και σας ευχαριστώ! :D

Κοίτα, είναι αλήθεια ότι την έχουμε αυτή την πονηράδα που λες αλλά προσωπικά δεν την έχω χρησιμοποιήσει ποτέ ως τώρα τουλάχιστον γιατί δεν μου αρέσει να εκμεταλλεύομαι τους ανθρώπους ειδικά με τέτοιο τρόπο...το πιο πονηρό που έχω σκεφτεί ποτέ μου είναι ότι το κλάμα είναι δυνατό όπλο νομίζω αλλά άχρηστη σκέψη μιας και προφανώς δεν μπορώ να κλάψω κατά παραγγελία... :p

----------


## Κύκνος

> Κύκνακι σήμερα έκανα μια μεγάλη ανακάλυψη, δεν ξερω αν το ειπε κανενας ποιο πριν εδω περα αλλα οταν γινανε αυτα με τους ηλήθιους σκεψου σε τι ηλικία ήτανε αυτοι οι <<αντρες>> ? ισως εαν εμπενες μεσα στη σκεψη τους θα καταλαβενες γιατι φεροντουσαν και φερθηκανε ετσι ( αν δεν βαριεσε θα μπορουσα να σου πω περιπου τι σκευτοντουσαν, για τον γκομενο της φιλης σου σχεδον μπορω να φανταστω τι σκευτοτανε, για τους αλλους δεν ξερω τι σου κανανε αλλα αν μου πεις ειμαι σιγουρος οτι θα σου ΒΡΩ τι σκευτοντουσαν ).... ητανε σε πολλυ μικρη ηλικια και αρα ητανε πολυ μα πολλυ ανωριμοι, αυτοι που λες που κοιτουσε αλλου ο αλλος και τετοια νομιζω οτι ειχε αισθηματα κατωτεροτητας (και αυτη η ντροπη του θα εφευγε με το που του εδεινες το πρασσινο φως και καταλαβενε οτι τον θελεις αν τον ηθελες και σκεψου οτι μετα θα εβλεπες εναν τελειως αλλον εαυτο , δεν ηθελε να σου πιασει το κωλο απλα ηθελε εκεινη τη στιγμη ξες να νιωσει σαν να εισαστε ζευγαρι γιατι ειχε πολλυ καιρο να νιωσει αυτη τη στοργη και το ολο σκηνικο) 
> 
> 
> με τον πατερα σου υπαρχει το χασμα γενεων, συνηθως η γενια τους επειδη μεγαλωσε με πεινα κανονικη πεινα νομιζουνε οτι εαν εχεις να φας εισαι ο σουπερ ντουπερ ευτυχισμενος και δεν εχεις αλλα προβληματα γιατι αυτοι τοτε παλια επειδη επιβιωνανε δυσκολα νομιζουν οτι δεν υπαρχουνε αλλα προβληματα!


Καλημέρα! :)

Αν θέλεις πες μου πρώτα τι νομίζεις ότι σκεφτότανε ο γκόμενος της φίλης μου και μετά θα σου πω και για τους άλλους, δεν θέλω να τα θυμηθώ όλα μαζί θα πάθω υπερφόρτιση άσχημων αναμνήσεων...

Αυτό που δεν κοιτούσε ο άλλος το είπε η Mara, όχι εγώ... :)

----------


## archangel

βλεπεις. ολα τα ειδη εχουν ενα οπλο που τα βοηθαει να επιβιωσουν, αλλα αν θα το χρησιμοποιησουν ή οχι εξαρταται απο τους ιδιους. ετσι και εμεις (οι αντρες) δεν χρησιμοποιουμαι ολοι την μυικη μας δυναμη για να παρουμε αυτο που θελουμε με την βια....

----------


## Κύκνος

> βλεπεις. ολα τα ειδη εχουν ενα οπλο που τα βοηθαει να επιβιωσουν, αλλα αν θα το χρησιμοποιησουν ή οχι εξαρταται απο τους ιδιους. ετσι και εμεις (οι αντρες) δεν χρησιμοποιουμαι ολοι την μυικη μας δυναμη για να παρουμε αυτο που θελουμε με την βια....


Αχ, όσο ακούω τέτοια τόσο γαληνεύω... :) Ηρεμεί λίγο η ψυχή μου...
Πάντως πρέπει να είναι πολύ καλοί οι άνθρωποι που δεν χρησιμοποιούν βία ενώ τους είναι πανεύκολο...έχουν συνείδηση...

----------


## den_katalavenw...

> Καλημέρα αρχάγγελε! :)
> 
> Μου κάνουν πολύ καλό τα όσα λες, με ηρεμούν και με καθησυχάζουν κι αυτό είναι πολύτιμο για μένα κι όλοι έχετε συμβάλλει σ' αυτό και σας ευχαριστώ! :D
> 
> Κοίτα, είναι αλήθεια ότι την έχουμε αυτή την πονηράδα που λες αλλά προσωπικά δεν την έχω χρησιμοποιήσει ποτέ ως τώρα τουλάχιστον γιατί δεν μου αρέσει να εκμεταλλεύομαι τους ανθρώπους ειδικά με τέτοιο τρόπο...το πιο πονηρό που έχω σκεφτεί ποτέ μου είναι ότι το κλάμα είναι δυνατό όπλο νομίζω αλλά άχρηστη σκέψη μιας και προφανώς δεν μπορώ να κλάψω κατά παραγγελία... :p



οχι οχι οχι οχι, αυτη τη πονηρια πρεπει κατα τη γνωμη μου να την χρησιμοποιεις με τροπο και σκοπο που δεν θα θιξει θα προσβαλει και θα εκμεταλευτει τους αλλους, να στο πω λιγο αλλιως αν το πεξεις λιγο χαζη και ο αλλος σου ανοιχτει και σου πει πραγματα που δεν θα σου ελεγε ε αυτο ειναι μεν πονηρια αλλα δεν ειναι καλο ? γιατι μπορει ο αλλος πχ να σου πει οτι ειναι πολυ νευρικος τυπος ενω στο επαιζε οτι ειναι το αντιθετο.... αρχιζεις λιγο να καταλαβενεις τι πρεπει να κανεις και πως συνδεονται ολες οι εννοιες ? σκεψου οτι υπαρχουνε πολλα μικρα παραθυρακια και εσυ θα εισαι σωστη οταν τα βρεις αυτα και θα εισαι και χαρουμενη!!!

----------


## den_katalavenw...

ητανε γενικα σε μικρη ηλικια οποτε σιγουρα σκευτοτανε οτι επρεπε να αποκτησει εμπειρια με διαφορετικες γυναικες, ειμαι σιγουρος οτι σκευτοτανε οτι θα καθησες σε αλλους και στην τελικι γιατι να μην κατσεις και σε αυτον ? ητανε κατι το οποιο θα τον εκανε μαγκα να εχει παει και μαζι σου ( μεσα στο μυαλο του το νομιζε αυτο, προσωπικα τους λυπαμαι γιατι πρεπει να ητανε και λιγο περιφανεψιαρης!) βρηκε μια κοπελα και προσπαθησε να σε πιεσει παρα πολλυ γιατι ηξερε οτι αν ειναι αρρενωπος και δεν δεχετε το οχι οτι θα του κατσεις! επισης ητανε πολυ εγωιστης μαθημενος ετσι απ τους γονεις του οποτε ειχε μαθει να παιρνει οτι θελει, και φαινετε οτι δεν ειχε παιδεια δεν ητανε σπουδαγμενος ουτε σπουδαζε καπου γιολο εχω ρεντα σημερα! αυτο σκευτικε οτι θα κατσεις σε αλλους και γιατι να μην κατσεις και σε αυτον αυτος δηλαδη ειναι ο μαλακας? ειδικα αν σου ειχε κανει καποια χαρη πχ να σε παει καπου με το αμαξι και τετοια... επισης ειχε μαθει σιγουρα απο την οικογενεια του ισως και απο τη φιλη σου να περνει πραγματα τα οποια δεν τα αξιζει!!!!

----------


## archangel

> Αχ, όσο ακούω τέτοια τόσο γαληνεύω... :) Ηρεμεί λίγο η ψυχή μου...
> Πάντως πρέπει να είναι πολύ καλοί οι άνθρωποι που δεν χρησιμοποιούν βία ενώ τους είναι πανεύκολο...έχουν συνείδηση...



Ενας σωστος αντρας θα χρησιμοποιησει βια μόνο για να προστατεψει αυτο που αγαπαει, κι αυτο αν καμια αλλη μεθοδος δεν πιανει!!!!

----------


## archangel

> οχι οχι οχι οχι, αυτη τη πονηρια πρεπει κατα τη γνωμη μου να την χρησιμοποιεις με τροπο και σκοπο που δεν θα θιξει θα προσβαλει και θα εκμεταλευτει τους αλλους, να στο πω λιγο αλλιως αν το πεξεις λιγο χαζη και ο αλλος σου ανοιχτει και σου πει πραγματα που δεν θα σου ελεγε ε αυτο ειναι μεν πονηρια αλλα δεν ειναι καλο ? γιατι μπορει ο αλλος πχ να σου πει οτι ειναι πολυ νευρικος τυπος ενω στο επαιζε οτι ειναι το αντιθετο.... αρχιζεις λιγο να καταλαβενεις τι πρεπει να κανεις και πως συνδεονται ολες οι εννοιες ? σκεψου οτι υπαρχουνε πολλα μικρα παραθυρακια και εσυ θα εισαι σωστη οταν τα βρεις αυτα και θα εισαι και χαρουμενη!!!



Ακριβως αυτο.

----------


## Κύκνος

> ητανε γενικα σε μικρη ηλικια οποτε σιγουρα σκευτοτανε οτι επρεπε να αποκτησει εμπειρια με διαφορετικες γυναικες, ειμαι σιγουρος οτι σκευτοτανε οτι θα καθησες σε αλλους και στην τελικι γιατι να μην κατσεις και σε αυτον ? ητανε κατι το οποιο θα τον εκανε μαγκα να εχει παει και μαζι σου ( μεσα στο μυαλο του το νομιζε αυτο, προσωπικα τους λυπαμαι γιατι πρεπει να ητανε και λιγο περιφανεψιαρης!) βρηκε μια κοπελα και προσπαθησε να σε πιεσει παρα πολλυ γιατι ηξερε οτι αν ειναι αρρενωπος και δεν δεχετε το οχι οτι θα του κατσεις! επισης ητανε πολυ εγωιστης μαθημενος ετσι απ τους γονεις του οποτε ειχε μαθει να παιρνει οτι θελει, και φαινετε οτι δεν ειχε παιδεια δεν ητανε σπουδαγμενος ουτε σπουδαζε καπου γιολο εχω ρεντα σημερα! αυτο σκευτικε οτι θα κατσεις σε αλλους και γιατι να μην κατσεις και σε αυτον αυτος δηλαδη ειναι ο μαλακας? ειδικα αν σου ειχε κανει καποια χαρη πχ να σε παει καπου με το αμαξι και τετοια... επισης ειχε μαθει σιγουρα απο την οικογενεια του ισως και απο τη φιλη σου να περνει πραγματα τα οποια δεν τα αξιζει!!!!


Καλησπέρα! :)

Σχετικά με το προηγούμενο ποστ σου δεν κατάλαβα πως να το παίξω χαζή, με τι τρόπο γίνεται αυτό δηλαδή, πες μου ένα παράδειγμα...
Σχετικά με το τωρινό, ήταν 23 χρονών τον θεωρείς μικρό; Επίσης για το να σκέφτηκε ότι θα έχω καθίσει σε άλλους δεν θα έπρεπε λογικά να σκεφτεί το αντίθετο μιας κι ήμουν μόνο 16 χρονών; Τότε δεν ήταν όπως είναι σήμερα...

----------


## den_katalavenw...

παλι 23 μικρος ειναι με την εννοια οτι δεν εχει ωριμασει τελειως μερικοι δεν ωριμαζουνε γρηγορα, δεν εχει αναπτυξει τη προσωπικοτητα του!

----------


## Κύκνος

> παλι 23 μικρος ειναι με την εννοια οτι δεν εχει ωριμασει τελειως μερικοι δεν ωριμαζουνε γρηγορα, δεν εχει αναπτυξει τη προσωπικοτητα του!


Κι έπρεπε να την πληρώσω εγώ; Πολύ μυαλό θέλει για να υπολογίσει ότι είμαι ανήλικη; Δεν τα έχω μ' εσένα, μην με παρεξηγήσεις μ' αυτόν έχω νεύρα...

----------


## den_katalavenw...

δεν σε παρεξηγω, κανενας δεν πρεπει να σε παρεξηγει γιατι ειναι φυσιολογικο να εχεις νευρα οταν καποιοι σε εκμεταλευονται και σε αδικουνε...
τι εγινε ομως με αυτον τον δευτερο τον 23χρονο ?

----------


## Κύκνος

> δεν σε παρεξηγω, κανενας δεν πρεπει να σε παρεξηγει γιατι ειναι φυσιολογικο να εχεις νευρα οταν καποιοι σε εκμεταλευονται και σε αδικουνε...
> τι εγινε ομως με αυτον τον δευτερο τον 23χρονο ?


Δεν είναι δεύτερος, το ίδιο πρόσωπο είναι...ίσως να σε μπέρδεψα εγώ, να μην είπα κάτι καλά...αυτός που μου ρίχτηκε ενώ ήταν με την φίλη μου είναι ο 23χρονος κι εγώ ήμουν 16...

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

Πιο πολυ κινδυνευεις να μεινεις μονη σου στη ζωη λογω των φοβιων σου παρα να βιαστεις,πιστεψε με.

----------


## δελφίνι

> Πιο πολυ κινδυνευεις να μεινεις μονη σου στη ζωη λογω των φοβιων σου παρα να βιαστεις,πιστεψε με.


Βρήκε ο Φίλιππος τον Ναθαήλ!!!

----------


## Κύκνος

> Πιο πολυ κινδυνευεις να μεινεις μονη σου στη ζωη λογω των φοβιων σου παρα να βιαστεις,πιστεψε με.


Ναι, το καταλαβαίνω...για να δω όμως αν σκεφτόμαστε το ίδιο...εσύ μάλλον εννοείς ότι επειδή είμαι και φαίνομαι πολύ συγκρατημένη λόγω των φοβιών μου όπως λες θα αποθαρρύνω όποιον με πλησιάζει;

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

Aυτο δεν κανεις ηδη;

----------


## Κύκνος

> Aυτο δεν κανεις ηδη;


Κοίτα όσον αφορά το ότι είμαι επιφυλακτική και συγκρατημένη ναι αλλά δεν ξέρω πως φαίνεται αυτό από την πλευρά των αντρών, το βλέπουν δηλαδή κι αποθαρρύνονται ή μπορεί απλά να σκεφτούν ότι είμαι ντροπαλή; Γιατί και χωρίς να είχαν συμβεί αυτά δεν ήμουν ποτέ σούπερ άνετη...

----------


## Κύκνος

Πάντως αλαφροϊσκιωτε έχει λίγες νύχτες που δεν κοιμάμαι καλά αλλά χθες ήταν το αποκορύφωμα, νύσταζα αλλά δεν μπορούσα να κοιμηθώ με τίποτα, φοβόμουν...πήρα το γιατρό και μου είπε να πάρω κι άλλο seroquel το βράδυ...άντε να δω τι θα γίνει απόψε...

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

> Κοίτα όσον αφορά το ότι είμαι επιφυλακτική και συγκρατημένη ναι αλλά δεν ξέρω πως φαίνεται αυτό από την πλευρά των αντρών, το βλέπουν δηλαδή κι αποθαρρύνονται ή μπορεί απλά να σκεφτούν ότι είμαι ντροπαλή; Γιατί και χωρίς να είχαν συμβεί αυτά δεν ήμουν ποτέ σούπερ άνετη...


Φοβισμενη οχι απλως ντροπαλη.

----------


## δελφίνι

Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από την Διαχείριση για παραβίαση των Όρων Χρήσης

----------


## Κύκνος

> Φοβισμενη οχι απλως ντροπαλη.


Μάλιστα, κατάλαβα...οπότε πρέπει να το κρύβω αυτό; Κι αν ναι, έχεις καμιά ιδέα για το πως; Γιατί οκ στο να μιλάω και να συζητάω αλλά αν κάνει από νωρίς (από τα πρώτα ραντεβού δηλαδή) κίνηση για να με πλησιάσει για φιλί ή παγώνω ή τραβιέμαι λίγο προς τα πίσω κι αυτό μου βγαίνει αυθόρμητα...

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

Να αφηνεις να σε προσεγγιζουν σε τετοιες περιπτωσεις.Με την τριβη θα σου φυγουν οι φοβιες.Μην χανεις αλλο χρονο!Εχεις φαει πανω απο την μιση σου ζωη ετσι.

----------


## Κύκνος

> Να αφηνεις να σε προσεγγιζουν σε τετοιες περιπτωσεις.Με την τριβη θα σου φυγουν οι φοβιες.Μην χανεις αλλο χρονο!Εχεις φαει πανω απο την μιση σου ζωη ετσι.


Να σε ρωτήσω κάτι...εσύ το βρίσκεις νορμάλ να φιλιέσαι από το πρώτο ραντεβού που στην ουσία δεν τον ξέρεις καθόλου τον άλλον; Δεν το λέω επικριτικά...

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

> Να σε ρωτήσω κάτι...εσύ το βρίσκεις νορμάλ να φιλιέσαι από το πρώτο ραντεβού που στην ουσία δεν τον ξέρεις καθόλου τον άλλον; Δεν το λέω επικριτικά...


Ναι,γιατι οχι?

----------


## Κύκνος

> Ναι,γιατι οχι?


Γιατί (κι αφήνω εντελώς έξω τον φόβο μου τώρα) δεν έχω συναισθήματα για κάποιον που μόλις γνώρισα ώστε να νιώσω άνετα για κάτι τέτοιο...έτσι αισθάνομαι...
Τι γίνεται σε τέτοια περίπτωση;

----------


## Numenor

Ναι και εγώ έχω φιλήσει στο πρώτο ραντεβού, δεν νομίζω ότι είναι κακό. Μάλιστα έχει τύχει και ραντεβού με κατάληξη στο σεξ.

----------


## Κύκνος

> Ναι και εγώ έχω φιλήσει στο πρώτο ραντεβού, δεν νομίζω ότι είναι κακό. Μάλιστα έχει τύχει και ραντεβού με κατάληξη στο σεξ.


Κακό δεν είναι απλά εγώ δεν νιώθω άνετα τόσο γρήγορα και δεν ξέρω πως να το χειριστώ...αν γίνει κίνηση θα πρέπει να κάτσω να με φιλήσει χωρίς να θέλω, δεν ξέρω τι άλλο να κάνω...

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

> Γιατί (κι αφήνω εντελώς έξω τον φόβο μου τώρα) δεν έχω συναισθήματα για κάποιον που μόλις γνώρισα ώστε να νιώσω άνετα για κάτι τέτοιο...έτσι αισθάνομαι...
> Τι γίνεται σε τέτοια περίπτωση;


E δεν καθεσαι να σε φιλησει τοτε.

----------


## Κύκνος

> E δεν καθεσαι να σε φιλησει τοτε.


Δεν ξέρω πως να το αποφύγω ευγενικά...θα έρθω σε δύσκολη θέση και δεν θα ξέρω πως να φερθώ...

----------


## δελφίνι

Να σου πω εσύ δεν έχεις ανάγκη κάνε σεξ από το πρώτο ραντεβού. Tις υποκρισίες και τις μιξοπαρθενιές τις σιχαίνονται οι άντρες!

----------


## Κύκνος

> Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από την Διαχείριση για παραβίαση των Όρων Χρήσης


Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από την Διαχείριση για παραβίαση των Όρων Χρήσης.εμένα μου επιτέθηκαν σεξουαλικά, δεν φαντάζομαι ότι με βίασαν ενώ εγώ γούσταρα και μετά να κατηγορώ τον άντρα εφόσον ότι έγινε ήταν με τη συναίνεση μου...

----------


## Mara.Z

> Κακό δεν είναι απλά εγώ δεν νιώθω άνετα τόσο γρήγορα και δεν ξέρω πως να το χειριστώ...αν γίνει κίνηση θα πρέπει να κάτσω να με φιλήσει χωρίς να θέλω, δεν ξέρω τι άλλο να κάνω...


Κυκνε, νομιζω πιεζεσαι με σεναρια στη σφαιρα του φανταστικου. 
Οκ εισαι ντροπαλη οπως επισης και πολλες αλλες κοπελες. Κανεις δεν προκειται να σου επιβαλλει κατι που εσυ δεν γουσταρεις. Εχεις αναγκη πρωτα να γνωρισεις τον αλλο οπως επισης και πολλοι αντρες εχουν αναγκη να γνωρισουν πρωτα μια κοπελα. 
Εχει να κανει με το τι ζητουμενα εχεις, τι προτεραιοτητες και τι αναγκες εχεις!
Αφου τα εχεις ξεκαθαρισμενα τα ορια σου, θεωρω οτι πρεπει να δουλεψεις το κομματι της εκθεσης, της κοινωνικοποιησης και της διεκδικησης...

----------


## Κύκνος

> Κυκνε, νομιζω πιεζεσαι με σεναρια στη σφαιρα του φανταστικου. 
> Οκ εισαι ντροπαλη οπως επισης και πολλες αλλες κοπελες. Κανεις δεν προκειται να σου επιβαλλει κατι που εσυ δεν γουσταρεις. Εχεις αναγκη πρωτα να γνωρισεις τον αλλο οπως επισης και πολλοι αντρες εχουν αναγκη να γνωρισουν πρωτα μια κοπελα. 
> Εχει να κανει με το τι ζητουμενα εχεις, τι προτεραιοτητες και τι αναγκες εχεις!
> Αφου τα εχεις ξεκαθαρισμενα τα ορια σου, θεωρω οτι πρεπει να δουλεψεις το κομματι της εκθεσης, της κοινωνικοποιησης και της διεκδικησης...


Τι ακριβώς εννοείς με την έκθεση και την διεκδίκηση Μάρα; 
Επίσης, πείτε μου παρακαλώ πως αποφεύγεις ευγενικά ένα φιλί;

----------


## Mara.Z

> Τι ακριβώς εννοείς με την έκθεση και την διεκδίκηση Μάρα; 
> Επίσης, πείτε μου παρακαλώ πως αποφεύγεις ευγενικά ένα φιλί;


Να βγεις εξω στην κοινωνια, να κανεις δραστηριοτητες, να γνωριζεις κοσμο!!

Κυκνε, για να σε φιλησει ο αλλος, παει να πει οτι εχει δημιουργηθει μια συγκεκριμενη ατμοσφαιρα. Δεν θα παει ο αλλος να σε φιλησει στο τελειως ξεκαρφωτο...
Οταν και αν παει να δημιουργηθει αυτη η ατμοσφαιρα, το κοβεις! γινεσαι ξενερωτη, ξινη, και ο αλλος, αν εχει παρει αερα στα πανια του, το μαζευει. 
Στο 1ο ραντεβου το πολυ-πολυ να απλωσει κανενα χερι. Για φιλι δυσκολο το κοβω αν εισαι μαζεμενη και απροθυμη. 
Αλλα πρεπει να το χωνεψεις οτι ΚΑΝΕΙΣ αντρας δεν θα προχωρησει μαζι σου χωρις εσυ να συμμετεχεις. 
Η σχεση με εναν ανδρα δεν ειναι κακοποιηση ! καταλαβε το!
Για να γινει παιχνιδι παιζουν μπαλα και οι δυο! κανονας!

----------


## Κύκνος

> Να βγεις εξω στην κοινωνια, να κανεις δραστηριοτητες, να γνωριζεις κοσμο!!
> 
> Κυκνε, για να σε φιλησει ο αλλος, παει να πει οτι εχει δημιουργηθει μια συγκεκριμενη ατμοσφαιρα. Δεν θα παει ο αλλος να σε φιλησει στο τελειως ξεκαρφωτο...
> Οταν και αν παει να δημιουργηθει αυτη η ατμοσφαιρα, το κοβεις! γινεσαι ξενερωτη, ξινη, και ο αλλος, αν εχει παρει αερα στα πανια του, το μαζευει. 
> Στο 1ο ραντεβου το πολυ-πολυ να απλωσει κανενα χερι. Για φιλι δυσκολο το κοβω αν εισαι μαζεμενη και απροθυμη. 
> Αλλα πρεπει να το χωνεψεις οτι ΚΑΝΕΙΣ αντρας δεν θα προχωρησει μαζι σου χωρις εσυ να συμμετεχεις. 
> Η σχεση με εναν ανδρα δεν ειναι κακοποιηση ! καταλαβε το!
> Για να γινει παιχνιδι παιζουν μπαλα και οι δυο! κανονας!


Ναι, κατάλαβα τώρα τι εννοείς, σ' ευχαριστώ για την υπομονή σου...και ανακουφίστηκα ξέροντας ότι μπορώ να διαλύσω την ατμόσφαιρα, αυτό μπορώ να το κάνω...
Όσο για τις δραστηριότητες σκέφτομαι να πάω να βοηθήσω σ' ένα καταφύγιο αδέσποτων ζώων...

----------


## δελφίνι

Χαρά στην υπομονή σου Μάρα μου. Ένα μεγάλο μπράβο!!!! Που μας βοηθάς όλους!!!

----------


## Mara.Z

Σαφεστατα και μπορεις να διαλυσεις την ατμοσφαιρα, που ο αλλος δημιουργει μονος του χωρις τη δικη σου συμμετοχη!
It takes to tango !!

----------


## Mara.Z

Δελφινι στο θεμα σου εσυ, μην τσακωθειτε παλι!

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

> Δεν ξέρω πως να το αποφύγω ευγενικά...θα έρθω σε δύσκολη θέση και δεν θα ξέρω πως να φερθώ...


Τραβηξου..

----------


## nick190813

προσωπικα δεν μ εχει τυχη να τραβηχτει κοπελα οταν παω να την φιλησω....αλλα πιστευω οτι θα ηταν το καλυτερο κυκνε που μπορεις να κανεις σε μια τετοια περιπτωση

----------


## Κύκνος

> Σαφεστατα και μπορεις να διαλυσεις την ατμοσφαιρα, που ο αλλος δημιουργει μονος του χωρις τη δικη σου συμμετοχη!
> It takes to tango !!


Αχ Μάρα, έχω τόσα χρόνια να βγω ραντεβού που έχω ξεχάσει και πως είναι...
Αλλά εξακολουθούν να μου φαίνονται χρήσιμες οι συμβουλές σου...κι εκτός αυτού όταν μου μιλάς ηρεμώ, είναι ο τρόπος που τα λες...χωρίς να θέλω φυσικά να υποτιμήσω τα άλλα μέλη...

Έχω καμιά ώρα που έλειψα από τον υπολογιστή και προσπαθούσα να κοιμηθώ αλλά δεν τα κατάφερα, βασανιζόμουν από φόβο κι ένταση...κι ας παίρνω χάπια, είναι φορές που δεν με πιάνουν...

----------


## Κύκνος

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ κι εσάς αλαφροίσκιωτε και nick για τις συμβουλές σας, με ξαλαφρώσατε λίγο που μου δείξατε τον τρόπο αποφυγής... :)

----------


## Mara.Z

Κυκνε, τα ραντεβου πιστευω δεν ειναι θεμα γνωσης αλλα διαθεσης. 
Αμα σου κανει κεφι και γνωρισεις κοσμο, και φιλικα θα βγεις και ραντεβου θα βγεις αν θελει ο αλλος να σε γνωρισει κλπ.

----------


## Κύκνος

> Κυκνε, τα ραντεβου πιστευω δεν ειναι θεμα γνωσης αλλα διαθεσης. 
> Αμα σου κανει κεφι και γνωρισεις κοσμο, και φιλικα θα βγεις και ραντεβου θα βγεις αν θελει ο αλλος να σε γνωρισει κλπ.


Εννοούσα ότι έχω ξεχάσει -πως να το πω- τα περί ατμόσφαιρας που λες, το φλερτ, τα πάντα σχετικά...
Αυτό που μου κάνει κέφι τώρα είναι να βγω ραντεβού αλλά να προχωράει με μικρά βηματάκια η ιστορία χωρίς βιασύνες, χαλαρά...κι αυτό θα κάνω αν βρεθεί κάποιος αλλά πες μου κι εσύ τη γνώμη σου, σου φαίνεται περίεργο αυτό που θέλω ή φυσιολογικό;

----------


## Mara.Z

Aπολυτα νορμαλ, μου φαινεται. 
Και εγω μαζι σου!
Αλλα ξερεις τι σκεφτομαι? οτι θελουμε να προχωραει αργα η υποθεση οχι επειδη ο αλλος μας το εμπνεει αλλα απο το φοβο μας!!

----------


## Κύκνος

> Aπολυτα νορμαλ, μου φαινεται. 
> Και εγω μαζι σου!
> Αλλα ξερεις τι σκεφτομαι? οτι θελουμε να προχωραει αργα η υποθεση οχι επειδη ο αλλος μας το εμπνεει αλλα απο το φοβο μας!!


Για μένα δεν είναι μόνο ο φόβος αλλά κι ο συναισθηματισμός μου...δηλαδή αν δεν έχω κανένα συναίσθημα για τον άλλον, αν δεν είμαι ερωτευμένη δεν μου βγαίνει να κάνω και πράγματα μαζί του φιλιά κλπ...έτσι νιώθω κι έτσι λειτουργώ...

----------


## Mara.Z

> Για μένα δεν είναι μόνο ο φόβος αλλά κι ο συναισθηματισμός μου...δηλαδή αν δεν έχω κανένα συναίσθημα για τον άλλον, αν δεν είμαι ερωτευμένη δεν μου βγαίνει να κάνω και πράγματα μαζί του φιλιά κλπ...έτσι νιώθω κι έτσι λειτουργώ...


επισης μαζι σου! και ειδικα σε αυτο!!
Το συναισθημα ειτε βγαινει κεραυνοβολα ειτε με τον καιρο γνωριζοντας τον αλλο, και ΑΝ βγει...
Νομιζω σε αυτο οι αντρες λειτουργουν διαφορετικά. Μπορουν να προχωρησουν και χωρις συναισθημα. Αλλα καλυτερα να σου απαντησουν οι αντρες του φορουμ...

----------


## Mara.Z

> αν δεν είμαι ερωτευμένη δεν μου βγαίνει να κάνω και πράγματα μαζί του φιλιά κλπ...έτσι νιώθω κι έτσι λειτουργώ...


Η αποψη μου σε αυτο ειναι να ξεκαθαρισεις τι θελεις. Θελεις να τον γνωρισεις ή οχι? αν ναι, του το λες ευθεως οτι δεν νιωθεις κατι αλλα σου φαινεται ενδιαφερων ανθρωπος και θελεις να κρατησεις μια επικοινωνια. 
Το προβλημα ειναι οτι συνηθως ο αντρας που σε βλεπει ερωτικα, θελει και το σεξουαλικο μαζι. Δυσκολα συγκρατειται και ειδικα αν γουσταρει. Πες 2-3 ραντεβου για καφε και 2-3 ραντεβου για ποτα (και πολλα λεω), αν δεν ενδωσεις μετα σεξουαλικα, ο αλλος φυσικα δεν θα ασχοληθει αλλο μαζι σου αν σε βλεπει ερωτικα. Οποτε μαλλον για χυλοπιτα θα εισπραξει μια τετοια συμπεριφορα...

----------


## Deleted-150217

Ναι όντως οι άντρες προχωράμε και χωρίς συναίσθημα.Αλλά άλλο αυτό και άλλο αυτό που φοβάται η κύκνος.Οτι δηλαδή αν δούμε η πλειοψηφία των αντρών ότι κάποια δεν θέλει να προχωρήσει παρακάτω,θα την κάνουμε με το ζόρι να θέλει.Αυτό θεωρώ ότι είναι σπάνιο να συμβεί.Θεωρώ ότι όσοι έχουν την τάση να είναι διαχυτικοί απο το πρώτο ραντεβού,αν κάνουν κίνηση και δουν ότι η κοπέλα δεν θέλει απλά θα σταματήσουν το παρακάτω, και δε θα ξανασχοληθούν με την συγκεκριμένη κοπέλα αφού θα θεωρήσουν ότι έφαγαν χυλόπιτα και θα πάνε στην επόμενη.

----------


## Κύκνος

Mara & admforall, κακώς όμως το βλέπουν/βλέπετε σαν χυλόπιτα γιατί απλά μερικά άτομα είμαστε ντροπαλά εκτός από συναισθηματικά και θέλουμε το χρόνο μας, τόσο κακό είναι αυτό; Είναι κακό να πεις σε κάποια κίνηση που θα κάνει ο άλλος "ας μη βιαζόμαστε"; Πάντα με καλό τρόπο εννοείται...

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

δηλαδη το ολο θεμα γινεται για να δουμε πιος ειναι ο πιο αποφασισμενος που πηγαινει σα τη ποντικομαμη αργα αργα σλοουλυ που ξερει οτι θα του περασει και ετσι πηγαινει με την ησυχια του και μετα λενε για εξυπναδα κ βλακεια μα αυτο δε λεγετε εξυπναδα αλλα μακροσυρτη επιμονη.ολα ειναι ενα τεστ επιμονης δηλαδη παιρνεις τη στροφη αργα και βγαινεις απ αυτη γρηγορα.

----------


## Deleted-150217

Αλέξανδρε καλησπέρα.Ομολογώ είναι φορές που καίω τα ελάχιστα πολύτιμα εγκεφαλικά μου κύτταρα για να καταλάβω το νόημα όσων γράφεις και πάλι δε μπορώ. :(

----------


## Deleted-150217

> Mara & admforall, κακώς όμως το βλέπουν/βλέπετε σαν χυλόπιτα γιατί απλά μερικά άτομα είμαστε ντροπαλά εκτός από συναισθηματικά και θέλουμε το χρόνο μας, τόσο κακό είναι αυτό; Είναι κακό να πεις σε κάποια κίνηση που θα κάνει ο άλλος "ας μη βιαζόμαστε"; Πάντα με καλό τρόπο εννοείται...


Oχι δεν είναι κακό.Αλλά εσένα το πρόβλημα σου δεν είναι αυτό κύκνε.Αν θέλει κάποιος να το σεβαστεί αυτό που λες,θα το σεβαστεί και θα περιμένει.Οι άλλοι θα την κάνουν.Δε θα κάτσουν να σε βιάσουν όπως εσύ φοβάσαι.

----------


## Κύκνος

> Oχι δεν είναι κακό.Αλλά εσένα το πρόβλημα σου δεν είναι αυτό κύκνε.Αν θέλει κάποιος να το σεβαστεί αυτό που λες,θα το σεβαστεί και θα περιμένει.Οι άλλοι θα την κάνουν.Δε θα κάτσουν να σε βιάσουν όπως εσύ φοβάσαι.


Κάτσε γιατί κάπου μπερδεύτηκα, βλέπεις και τα δικά μου εγκεφαλικά κύτταρα είναι λίγο καμμένα...εννοείς ότι το πρόβλημα μου είναι ο φόβος μου, κατάλαβα σωστά; Πες μου και μετά έχω ν' απαντήσω κάτι...

----------


## Deleted-150217

Ναι ο φόβος σου είναι που τόσα χρόνια σε έχει κρατήσει πίσω

----------


## Mara.Z

> Κάτσε γιατί κάπου μπερδεύτηκα, βλέπεις και τα δικά μου εγκεφαλικά κύτταρα είναι λίγο καμμένα...εννοείς ότι το πρόβλημα μου είναι ο φόβος μου, κατάλαβα σωστά; Πες μου και μετά έχω ν' απαντήσω κάτι...


πεταγομαι και απαντω!

ΝΑΙ! ΕΙΝΑΙ Ο ΦΟΒΟΣ ΣΟΥ!!

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Αλέξανδρε καλησπέρα.Ομολογώ είναι φορές που καίω τα ελάχιστα πολύτιμα εγκεφαλικά μου κύτταρα για να καταλάβω το νόημα όσων γράφεις και πάλι δε μπορώ. :(


δε πειραζει αστο για καπιον αλλο και παρατα το γιατι θα καψεις και τα υπολυπα κυτταρα που σου εχουν απομεινει και μετα θα βγαινουν υδρατμοι και απ τ αυτια σου....

----------


## Deleted-150217

χαχαχα.γιαυτό σε πάω.Είσαι πραγματικά μορφή :)

----------


## Mara.Z

> μερικά άτομα είμαστε ντροπαλά εκτός από συναισθηματικά και θέλουμε το χρόνο μας, τόσο κακό είναι αυτό; Είναι κακό να πεις σε κάποια κίνηση που θα κάνει ο άλλος "ας μη βιαζόμαστε";


Κυκνε, για να παει ο αλλος να κανει κινηση πρεπει να εχει δημιουργηθει μια ατμοσφαιρα. 
Αυτη την ατμοσφαιρα οταν εισαι μαγκωμενη δεν την αφηνεις να δημιουργηθει. Το γειωνεις. Και ο αλλος χαζος δεν ειναι, το εισπραττει το μηνυμα. Αν παρολα αυτα κανει κινηση του τυπου να απλωσει χερι να χαιδεψει, μπορεις να πεις μια χιουμοριστικη ατακα που να κρυβει τη δυσαρεσκεια σου, πχ κανει πολλη ζεστη εδω μεσα και να σηκωθεις να καθισεις αλλου. 
Οπως επισης, αν ο αλλος καθισει κολλητα διπλα σου, εεεε θα καθισεις λιγο πιο περα. Γενικα θα προσεχεις παρα παρα πολυ τη γλωσσα του σωματος σου και τι μηνυματα εκπεμπεις στον αλλο. 
Αν πχ καθεστε κολλητα, εσυ τον γλυκοκοιτας και λιωνεις σε καθε ατακα του, αν παει να σε φιλησει και εσυ αποτραβηχθεις και του πεις ας μη βιαζομαστε, οκ θα ξενερωσει ο αλλος και θα σε πει βλαμμενη κι απο πανω. Αν ομως παιζεις μπαλα με χιουμορ και πουλας τρελα, δεν βγαζει ματι οτι ψαχνεις αντρα απεγνωσμενα, εισαι χαλαρη και λαιτ, ο αλλος θα σε κοψει και αναλογως θα φερθει...Θα σου πει για ενα σινεμα, για μια βολτα, για εναν καφε, για ενα ποτο>>> και υστερα απο οοοοοολα αυτα θα σε κοψει αν γουσταρεις και εφοσον γουσταρεις θα σε φιλησει. Αν πας σε ολα αυτα, δειχνεις οτι ενδιαφερεσαι κλπ. εεεε μετα δεν μπορεις να πεις οτι βιαζεται ο αλλος. 
Καταλαβες?

----------


## Κύκνος

Οκ, τώρα σιγουρεύτηκα admforall και πετούμενη Mara :p
Λοιπόν, ίσως σας φανεί χαζό αλλά αν και φυσικά αν βγω τελικά με κάποιον θα είμαι κάπως επιφυλακτική όμως η συζήτηση με όλους εσάς με έχει βοηθήσει πολύ στο να μην τρέμω τόσο πολύ την ιδέα καθώς και να μην με πιάνει φόβος όταν είμαι σπίτι κι ειδικά όταν νυχτώνει κι ενώ δεν έχω κανέναν άντρα να με διεκδικεί στο χώρο...
Ελπίζω να καταλάβατε τι θέλω να πω...

----------


## Κύκνος

> Κυκνε, για να παει ο αλλος να κανει κινηση πρεπει να εχει δημιουργηθει μια ατμοσφαιρα. 
> Αυτη την ατμοσφαιρα οταν εισαι μαγκωμενη δεν την αφηνεις να δημιουργηθει. Το γειωνεις. Και ο αλλος χαζος δεν ειναι, το εισπραττει το μηνυμα. Αν παρολα αυτα κανει κινηση του τυπου να απλωσει χερι να χαιδεψει, μπορεις να πεις μια χιουμοριστικη ατακα που να κρυβει τη δυσαρεσκεια σου, πχ κανει πολλη ζεστη εδω μεσα και να σηκωθεις να καθισεις αλλου. 
> Οπως επισης, αν ο αλλος καθισει κολλητα διπλα σου, εεεε θα καθισεις λιγο πιο περα. Γενικα θα προσεχεις παρα παρα πολυ τη γλωσσα του σωματος σου και τι μηνυματα εκπεμπεις στον αλλο. 
> Αν πχ καθεστε κολλητα, εσυ τον γλυκοκοιτας και λιωνεις σε καθε ατακα του, αν παει να σε φιλησει και εσυ αποτραβηχθεις και του πεις ας μη βιαζομαστε, οκ θα ξενερωσει ο αλλος και θα σε πει βλαμμενη κι απο πανω. Αν ομως παιζεις μπαλα με χιουμορ και πουλας τρελα, δεν βγαζει ματι οτι ψαχνεις αντρα απεγνωσμενα, εισαι χαλαρη και λαιτ, ο αλλος θα σε κοψει και αναλογως θα φερθει...Θα σου πει για ενα σινεμα, για μια βολτα, για εναν καφε, για ενα ποτο>>> και υστερα απο οοοοοολα αυτα θα σε κοψει αν γουσταρεις και εφοσον γουσταρεις θα σε φιλησει. Αν πας σε ολα αυτα, δειχνεις οτι ενδιαφερεσαι κλπ. εεεε μετα δεν μπορεις να πεις οτι βιαζεται ο αλλος. 
> Καταλαβες?


Ναι Μάρα, κατάλαβα απόλυτα, έχεις μεταδοτικότητα και τα λες απλά και τα πιάνω...και συμφωνώ για να βγεις τόσες φορές με κάποιον σίγουρα σε ενδιαφέρει...

----------


## Mara.Z

> [FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=3][COLOR="#ff33ff"]
>  Λοιπόν, ίσως σας φανεί χαζό αλλά αν και φυσικά αν βγω τελικά με κάποιον θα είμαι κάπως επιφυλακτική


Κυκνε, επειδη στην ιδια κοινωνια ζουμε και πανω-κατω την ιδια ηλικια εχουμε, πιστεψε με, ειναι δυσκολο να βγεις ραντεβου με αντρα και να σου φερθει οπως φοβασαι...
Δηλαδη ή γκαντεμω θα εισαι ή ψυχανωμαλη, σορρυ κιολας!
Ασε που ο αλλος δεν θα σου ζητησει να βγειτε αν δεν εχει μαθει καποια πραγματα για σενα προηγουμενως, απο καποιο κοινο γνωστο, διερευνητικα ρε παιδι μου, δεν λεω και ανακριση. Να αναγνωρισει το εδαφος. 

Κανε εσυ φιλους, κανε παρεα με αντρες να χαλαρωσεις, φιλικα, να σου φυγει ο φοβος οτι ειναι τα τερατα που θελουν να σε βλαψουν. Να φυγεις απο τον πλανητη <<εδω γυναικα μονη αδυναμη που βλεπει αντρα και τρεμει σαν το ψαρι>>. Βγες για κανενα καφε, σινεμα με παρεες και σιγα σιγα θα σου φυγουν ολες αυτες οι φοβιες, που ειναι δημιουργηματα του μυαλου σου...

----------


## Mara.Z

Εμενα παλι, αυτο που μου τη σπαει σε μερικους αντρες, ειναι το να κανουν κινηση, να σου δημιουργουν την εντυπωση οτι σε γουσταρουν, εσυ να φαντασιωνεσαι το μεγαλο ερωτα, και μετα ως δια μαγειας, να σε γειωνουν και να το ριχνουν στο φιλικο...

Αντρες του φορουμ πως σας φαινεται μια τετοια συμπεριφορα??

Κυκνε σορρυ αν καταχρωμαι το θεμα σου...

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Οπως επισης, αν ο αλλος καθισει κολλητα διπλα σου, εεεε θα καθισεις λιγο πιο περα. Γενικα θα προσεχεις παρα παρα πολυ τη γλωσσα του σωματος σου και τι μηνυματα εκπεμπεις στον αλλο.


σιγα τι θα ειναι ο αλλος ηρακλης πουαρω να διαβασει τη γλωσσα του σωματος? πρεπει να ναι πολυ σοφιστικε τυπος για να κανει κατι τετια..οι περισσοτεροι δεν εμβαθυνουν τοσο πολυ αλλα με τα δεδομενα που περιγραφεις μονο με εναν παθητικο που θα σκεφτοταν πεσε πιτα να σε φαω θα τα εφτιαχνε που θα ειχε την υπομονη του ιοβου μεχρι να ανταποκριθει.

----------


## Κύκνος

> Κυκνε, επειδη στην ιδια κοινωνια ζουμε και πανω-κατω την ιδια ηλικια εχουμε, πιστεψε με, ειναι δυσκολο να βγεις ραντεβου με αντρα και να σου φερθει οπως φοβασαι...
> Δηλαδη ή γκαντεμω θα εισαι ή ψυχανωμαλη, σορρυ κιολας!
> Ασε που ο αλλος δεν θα σου ζητησει να βγειτε αν δεν εχει μαθει καποια πραγματα για σενα προηγουμενως, απο καποιο κοινο γνωστο, διερευνητικα ρε παιδι μου, δεν λεω και ανακριση. Να αναγνωρισει το εδαφος. 
> 
> Κανε εσυ φιλους, κανε παρεα με αντρες να χαλαρωσεις, φιλικα, να σου φυγει ο φοβος οτι ειναι τα τερατα που θελουν να σε βλαψουν. Να φυγεις απο τον πλανητη <<εδω γυναικα μονη αδυναμη που βλεπει αντρα και τρεμει σαν το ψαρι>>. Βγες για κανενα καφε, σινεμα με παρεες και σιγα σιγα θα σου φυγουν ολες αυτες οι φοβιες, που ειναι δημιουργηματα του μυαλου σου...


Θα προσπαθήσω Μάρα... :)
Μην ανησυχείς, ρώτα κι εσύ...ότι μαθαίνει κανείς καλό είναι... :)

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Εμενα παλι, αυτο που μου τη σπαει σε μερικους αντρες, ειναι το να κανουν κινηση, να σου δημιουργουν την εντυπωση οτι σε γουσταρουν, εσυ να φαντασιωνεσαι το μεγαλο ερωτα, και μετα ως δια μαγειας, να σε γειωνουν και να το ριχνουν στο φιλικο...
> 
> Αντρες του φορουμ πως σας φαινεται μια τετοια συμπεριφορα??
> 
> Κυκνε σορρυ αν καταχρωμαι το θεμα σου...


σα κλασικη συμπεριφορα κλασικου τεκνατζη ναρκισου που θελει να πριζωσει το συμπαν.

----------


## Mara.Z

> σα κλασικη συμπεριφορα κλασικου τεκνατζη ναρκισου που θελει να πριζωσει το συμπαν.


χμμμμ τεκνατζης ναρκισσος?

----------


## δελφίνι

> Δελφινι στο θεμα σου εσυ, μην τσακωθειτε παλι!


H Κύκνος γιατί μπαίνει στο θέμα μου δηλαδή χαχαχαχαχαχα!

----------


## nikos2

> σα κλασικη συμπεριφορα κλασικου τεκνατζη ναρκισου που θελει να πριζωσει το συμπαν.



δεν νομιζω γιατι οι περισσοτεροι αντρες που μπορουν να γνωρισουν μια γυναικα με αυτο τον τροπο και να της πουνε τοσα πολλα θα θελαν να κανουν τουλαχιστον μια φορα σεξ μαζι της.
το ριχνουν στο φιλικο γιαιτ η κοπελα δεν εδωσε τα απαραιτητα σηματα οτι ενδιαφερεται για αυτους.
ειναι ενα λαθος που το κανουν παρα πολλες γυναικες το βλεπουμε καθε παρασκευη σαββατο στα μαγαζια

----------


## Mara.Z

> δεν νομιζω γιατι οι περισσοτεροι αντρες που μπορουν να γνωρισουν μια γυναικα με αυτο τον τροπο και να της πουνε τοσα πολλα θα θελαν να κανουν τουλαχιστον μια φορα σεξ μαζι της.
> το ριχνουν στο φιλικο γιαιτ η κοπελα δεν εδωσε τα απαραιτητα σηματα οτι ενδιαφερεται για αυτους.
> ειναι ενα λαθος που το κανουν παρα πολλες γυναικες το βλεπουμε καθε παρασκευη σαββατο στα μαγαζια


στην περιπτωση που αναφερω, επειδη εχω κατι πολυ συγκεκριμενο στο μυαλο μου, μπααααα....
στα πατωματα επεσα χαχαχαχαχα
απο σηματα αλλο τιποτα...
Θα μου πεις και δικαιολογημενα οτι δεν γουσταρε. Οκ! το δεχομαι... αλλα *γιατι πριζωνει αμα δεν γουσταρει????
*

----------


## Macgyver

> Θα μου πεις και δικαιολογημενα οτι δεν γουσταρε. Οκ! το δεχομαι... αλλα *γιατι πριζωνει αμα δεν γουσταρει????
> *


Για επιβεβαιωση αρεσκειας στο αλλο φυλο ? λεω .........τοχω συναντησει σε γυναικες ......ειναι ιδιον ανθρωπων ανευ αυτοπεποιθησης , οχι φυλου ........

----------


## Mara.Z

> Για επιβεβαιωση αρεσκειας στο αλλο φυλο ? λεω .........τοχω συναντησει σε γυναικες ......ειναι ιδιον ανθρωπων ανευ αυτοπεποιθησης , οχι φυλου ........


ναι συμφωνω!

παντως ειναι πολυ προστυχο να παιζεις ρολο σε καποια οτι τη γουσταρεις, να παιρνουν τα μυαλα της αερα, να κανεις κινηση και μετα, καπνος...

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> ναι συμφωνω!
> 
> παντως ειναι πολυ προστυχο να παιζεις ρολο σε καποια οτι τη γουσταρεις, να παιρνουν τα μυαλα της αερα, να κανεις κινηση και μετα, καπνος...


μα γι αυτο αρεσει επειδη ειναι προστυχο αν δεν ηταν θα ελεγαν οι περισσοτεροι τα χειροτερα γι αυτο.

----------


## archangel

> Να σε ρωτήσω κάτι...εσύ το βρίσκεις νορμάλ να φιλιέσαι από το πρώτο ραντεβού που στην ουσία δεν τον ξέρεις καθόλου τον άλλον; Δεν το λέω επικριτικά...



Κοιτα αν περασες ωραια στο ραντεβου, μπορεις αν θελεις να του δωσεις ενα φιλι σαν επιβράβευση για την υπεροχη νυχτα..... και να καταλαβει αυτός κιολας πως πρωτον σου αρεσει και δευτερον πως περασες καλα. Βεβαια αυτό αμα θες. μπορεις να το κανεις και στο δευτερο ή στο τριτο αν θεωρεις πως στο πρωτο ειναι νωρις.

----------


## archangel

> Ναι και εγώ έχω φιλήσει στο πρώτο ραντεβού, δεν νομίζω ότι είναι κακό. Μάλιστα έχει τύχει και ραντεβού με κατάληξη στο σεξ.



Θες να βγουμε ραντεβου;;;; :Ρ:Ρ:Ρ

----------


## archangel

> Τι ακριβώς εννοείς με την έκθεση και την διεκδίκηση Μάρα; 
> Επίσης, πείτε μου παρακαλώ πως αποφεύγεις ευγενικά ένα φιλί;



Λογικα ενας αντρας οταν θα προσπαθησει να σε φιλήσει θα πλησιασει προς το μερος σου θα σε κοιταξει στα ματια και θα σκυψει λιγο προς το μερός δινοντας το 80-85% για το φιλι. Το αλλο 20-15% ειναι δικό σου μερος. Αν εσυ θες φιλιεστε, αν οχι ή δεν κανεις τιποτα και απλως τον κοιτας ή τραβιεσαι. αν προσπαθησει να σε φιλισει διαφορετικα δινοντας και το 100% (κατι τελειως λαθος κατα την γνωμη μου. Στο φιλι πρεπει και οι δυο να δωσουν κατι) τοτε βαζεις τα χερια σου στο στηθός του και τον σπρωχνεις απαλα (και παιχνιδιαρικα αν θελεις) λεγοντας του κατι σαν "καλη προσπαθεια" ή "οχι τοσο ευκολα" χαμογελαστα (και παιχνιδιαρικα) για να μην νομιζει πως θυμωσες ή νευριασες. Αν θες κιολας φιλισε τον και στο μαγουλο αν επιμενει λεγοντας του χαμογελαστα (και ξερεις.... παιχνιδιαρικα) "οριστε σε φιλισα"

----------


## archangel

> Εμενα παλι, αυτο που μου τη σπαει σε μερικους αντρες, ειναι το να κανουν κινηση, να σου δημιουργουν την εντυπωση οτι σε γουσταρουν, εσυ να φαντασιωνεσαι το μεγαλο ερωτα, και μετα ως δια μαγειας, να σε γειωνουν και να το ριχνουν στο φιλικο...
> 
> Αντρες του φορουμ πως σας φαινεται μια τετοια συμπεριφορα??
> 
> Κυκνε σορρυ αν καταχρωμαι το θεμα σου...



Μου το εχουν κανει και ειναι σκατα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!



Γουσταρε εναν φιλο μου τελικα και με ειχε πλησιασει για να πλησιασει αυτον.

----------


## Κύκνος

> Λογικα ενας αντρας οταν θα προσπαθησει να σε φιλήσει θα πλησιασει προς το μερος σου θα σε κοιταξει στα ματια και θα σκυψει λιγο προς το μερός δινοντας το 80-85% για το φιλι. Το αλλο 20-15% ειναι δικό σου μερος. Αν εσυ θες φιλιεστε, αν οχι ή δεν κανεις τιποτα και απλως τον κοιτας ή τραβιεσαι. αν προσπαθησει να σε φιλισει διαφορετικα δινοντας και το 100% (κατι τελειως λαθος κατα την γνωμη μου. Στο φιλι πρεπει και οι δυο να δωσουν κατι) τοτε βαζεις τα χερια σου στο στηθός του και τον σπρωχνεις απαλα (και παιχνιδιαρικα αν θελεις) λεγοντας του κατι σαν "καλη προσπαθεια" ή "οχι τοσο ευκολα" χαμογελαστα (και παιχνιδιαρικα) για να μην νομιζει πως θυμωσες ή νευριασες. Αν θες κιολας φιλισε τον και στο μαγουλο αν επιμενει λεγοντας του χαμογελαστα (και ξερεις.... παιχνιδιαρικα) "οριστε σε φιλισα"


Να 'σαι καλά αρχάγγελε, πολύ καλή ιδέα η περιγραφή σου...με διευκολύνεις τα μάλα... :D Σ' ευχαριστώ!!!

----------


## archangel

> Να 'σαι καλά αρχάγγελε, πολύ καλή ιδέα η περιγραφή σου...με διευκολύνεις τα μάλα... :D Σ' ευχαριστώ!!!



Χαρα μου να βοηθαω :)

----------


## Mara.Z

Αrchangel θελω να σε ρωτησω κατι κατ'ιδιαν. Μπορω να σου στειλω μηνυμα??

----------


## archangel

> Αrchangel θελω να σε ρωτησω κατι κατ'ιδιαν. Μπορω να σου στειλω μηνυμα??


ναι στειλε

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Λογικα ενας αντρας οταν θα προσπαθησει να σε φιλήσει θα πλησιασει προς το μερος σου θα σε κοιταξει στα ματια και θα σκυψει λιγο προς το μερός δινοντας το 80-85% για το φιλι. Το αλλο 20-15% ειναι δικό σου μερος. Αν εσυ θες φιλιεστε, αν οχι ή δεν κανεις τιποτα και απλως τον κοιτας ή τραβιεσαι. αν προσπαθησει να σε φιλισει διαφορετικα δινοντας και το 100% (κατι τελειως λαθος κατα την γνωμη μου. Στο φιλι πρεπει και οι δυο να δωσουν κατι) τοτε βαζεις τα χερια σου στο στηθός του και τον σπρωχνεις απαλα (και παιχνιδιαρικα αν θελεις) λεγοντας του κατι σαν "καλη προσπαθεια" ή "οχι τοσο ευκολα" χαμογελαστα (και παιχνιδιαρικα) για να μην νομιζει πως θυμωσες ή νευριασες. Αν θες κιολας φιλισε τον και στο μαγουλο αν επιμενει λεγοντας του χαμογελαστα (και ξερεις.... παιχνιδιαρικα) "οριστε σε φιλισα"


για να πεις τη λεξη "λογικα" πρεπει να στολιζεσαι συνεχεια να λες τα μισα απο οσα σκεφτεσαι η και τιποτα να κουνας τα χερια σου αντι να προσπαθεις να φιλας να φλερταρεις και μετα να το παιρνεις πισω να ζεις το τωρα αδιαφοροντας για το αυριο και να σκεφτεσαι οσα πανε και οσα ερθουν δε μου καιγεται καρφι..

οι ανθρωποι μολις καταλαβουν οτι κατι το θες πολυ τη βρισκουν να σου λενε οχι και οταν καταλαβουν οτι δε σε νιαζει τιποτα τοτε θα σου πουν ναι.

αρα δε πρεπει να σε ενδιαφερει τιποτα για να ενδιαφερονται αυτοι για σενα.

----------


## Deleted-150217

> Εμενα παλι, αυτο που μου τη σπαει σε μερικους αντρες, ειναι το να κανουν κινηση, να σου δημιουργουν την εντυπωση οτι σε γουσταρουν, εσυ να φαντασιωνεσαι το μεγαλο ερωτα, και μετα ως δια μαγειας, να σε γειωνουν και να το ριχνουν στο φιλικο...
> 
> Αντρες του φορουμ πως σας φαινεται μια τετοια συμπεριφορα??
> 
> Κυκνε σορρυ αν καταχρωμαι το θεμα σου...


Xαρακτηριστικό και των 2 φύλων.Το θεωρώ απαράδεκτο ως συμπεριφορά και το έχω βιώσει δυστυχώς.

----------


## cdeleted29517

> Κοιτα αν περασες ωραια στο ραντεβου, μπορεις αν θελεις να του δωσεις ενα φιλι σαν επιβράβευση για την υπεροχη νυχτα..... και να καταλαβει αυτός κιολας πως πρωτον σου αρεσει και δευτερον πως περασες καλα. Βεβαια αυτό αμα θες. μπορεις να το κανεις και στο δευτερο ή στο τριτο αν θεωρεις πως στο πρωτο ειναι νωρις.


Επιβράβευση δίνουμε στους σκύλους ! 
Εντάξει δεν σου την λέω αλλά αυτό μοιάζει με την λογική κάποιων γυναικών που κάνουν σεξ για να επιβραβεύσουν !? και να διεκδικήσουν σχέση γάμο κλπ, λάθος δηλαδή.......
οφ τόπικ........

----------


## Deleted-150217

χαχαχα σωστή.Οπως επίσης και αυτό το "θα κάνω ότι θες αρκεί να είμαστε πάλι μαζί" που λένε κάποιοι/ες κυρίως γυναίκες κατά την γνώμη μου προκειμένου να κρατήσουν τον άντρα που τις χώρισε,το θεωρώ τεράστιο ξεπεσμό και ξεφτίλα

----------


## Κύκνος

> χαχαχα σωστή.Οπως επίσης και αυτό το "θα κάνω ότι θες αρκεί να είμαστε πάλι μαζί" που λένε κάποιοι/ες κυρίως γυναίκες κατά την γνώμη μου προκειμένου να κρατήσουν τον άντρα που τις χώρισε,το θεωρώ τεράστιο ξεπεσμό και ξεφτίλα


Εγώ το έχω κάνει πάντως...επειδή τον αγαπάω πολύ...δεν θίγομαι απ' ότι είπες αλλά γιατί το θεωρείς ξεπεσμό και ξεφτίλα;

----------


## archangel

> Εγώ το έχω κάνει πάντως...επειδή τον αγαπάω πολύ...δεν θίγομαι απ' ότι είπες αλλά γιατί το θεωρείς ξεπεσμό και ξεφτίλα;



γτ κανοντας κατι τετοιο ριχνεις την περιφανεια σου και την αξιοπρεπεια σου. και αν εσυ ριχνεις τον αυτοσεβασμό σου ετσι τοτε γτ να σε σεβαστει και ο αλλος. και να επιστρεψει θα το κανει επειδη σε λυπατε και οχι γτ σε αγαπάει ή μετανιωσε....

----------


## archangel

> Επιβράβευση δίνουμε στους σκύλους ! 
> Εντάξει δεν σου την λέω αλλά αυτό μοιάζει με την λογική κάποιων γυναικών που κάνουν σεξ για να επιβραβεύσουν !? και να διεκδικήσουν σχέση γάμο κλπ, λάθος δηλαδή.......
> οφ τόπικ........



Λαθος εκφραση χρησιμοποιησα. αυτο που εννοουσα ηταν να του δειξεις πως ειναι σε καλο δρόμο.... 
οτι σου αρεσει κι εσενα με λιγα λογια...

----------


## archangel

> για να πεις τη λεξη "λογικα" πρεπει να στολιζεσαι συνεχεια να λες τα μισα απο οσα σκεφτεσαι η και τιποτα να κουνας τα χερια σου αντι να προσπαθεις να φιλας να φλερταρεις και μετα να το παιρνεις πισω να ζεις το τωρα αδιαφοροντας για το αυριο και να σκεφτεσαι οσα πανε και οσα ερθουν δε μου καιγεται καρφι..
> 
> οι ανθρωποι μολις καταλαβουν οτι κατι το θες πολυ τη βρισκουν να σου λενε οχι και οταν καταλαβουν οτι δε σε νιαζει τιποτα τοτε θα σου πουν ναι.
> 
> αρα δε πρεπει να σε ενδιαφερει τιποτα για να ενδιαφερονται αυτοι για σενα.



Αλεξανδρε αυτο δεν το λεω εγω. Το λενε ανθρωποι που φλερταρουν "επαγγελματικα" εγω δεν εχω φτασει σε τετοιο σημειο ακόμα γτ απλουστατα δεν εχω βγει ποτε ραντεβου.
Αυτο που λενε αυτοι είναι πως πρεπει να αφησεις και την γυναικα την ευκαιρια στο αν θελει το πρωτο φιλι. το να την πιασεις με το ζορι και να την βαλεις κατω να την φιλήσεις, δεν θα το απολαυσεις ουτε εσυ ουτε αυτη.
Και σκεψου αυτο. Τι θα προτειμουσες; να πιασεις μια και να την φιλήσεις, ή να την πλησιασεις αρκετα κοντα και λιγο πριν ακουμπησουν τα χειλια σας να σταματησεις και αυτη να σε φιλήσει;;;
Κατα την γνωμη μου προτειμω το δευτερο!!!!!!!

----------


## Macgyver

Που το παραδοξο, βγαινεις με μια γυναικα /αντρα , σου ψιλοαρεσει , λεει καποια μ@λακια , ειναι μεγαλη η γκαμα , ξενερωνεις , και δεν ξαναβγαινεις ...............η νομιζεις οτι σε φλερταρει , γιατι θαθελες , ενω η-ο αλλος , ειναι απλα ευγενης και φιλικος ...........η σε φλερταρει γιατι ειναι σε mood τετοιο , κι εσυ το δενεις κομπο , με γουσταρει , λες , αμ δε ...........βεβαιως πολλες γυναικες χρησιμοποιουν το σεξ ως οπλο , σε αυτους που πιανει βεβαια , αλλα πιανει σε πολλους , σεμενα , οχι ., δεν μενδιαφερει τι κανει η αλλη στο σεξ , την εμφανιση κοιτω , ναναι αδυνατη , και τι λεει ο στομας της ........

----------


## Macgyver

> Επιβράβευση δίνουμε στους σκύλους ! 
> Εντάξει δεν σου την λέω αλλά αυτό μοιάζει με την λογική κάποιων γυναικών που κάνουν σεξ για να επιβραβεύσουν !? και να διεκδικήσουν σχέση γάμο κλπ, λάθος δηλαδή.......
> οφ τόπικ........


Εμενα μου τη δινουν κατι ' σαγαπω΄, ΄θαμαστε παντα μαζι ' , τα μεγαλα λογια γενικως , καλυτερα να το βουλωσεις ..............και το σεξ , ειναι δευτερευον, η ποιοτητα του , εννοω ......μουχουν τυχει μανουλες στο σεξ , που φαγανε σουτ , γιατι ηξεραν οτι δεν εχουν αλλα προσοντα , και ειχαν εκπαιδευτει σε αυτο ...........πολυ καλα .....

----------


## Κύκνος

Παιδιά, θέλω να μοιραστώ κάτι μαζί σας...δεν αφορά κακοποίηση για να μην με περάσετε και για τρελή ότι βλέπω τα πάντα έτσι αλλά ψυχολογική πίεση ναι...λοιπόν που λέτε γνώρισα κάποιον σ' ένα site που μετά από μιας μέρας "γνωριμία" άρχισε να μου μιλάει για συνάντηση, γάμο, οικογένεια κλπ...που λέτε φρίκαρα και προσπάθησα να τον αποτρέψω ευγενικά αλλά επειδή δεν καταλάβαινε με τίποτα τον μπλόκαρα όμως από χθες δεν μπορώ να συνέλθω γιατί φοβήθηκα στη σκέψη του να είμαι με κάποιον πρακτικά άγνωστο, αυτή η επιμονή με τάραξε πάρα πολύ μέχρι που έκλαιγα από τον φόβο μου...μπορεί να με βοηθήσει κανείς;

----------


## Deleted-150217

> γτ κανοντας κατι τετοιο ριχνεις την περιφανεια σου και την αξιοπρεπεια σου. και αν εσυ ριχνεις τον αυτοσεβασμό σου ετσι τοτε γτ να σε σεβαστει και ο αλλος. και να επιστρεψει θα το κανει επειδη σε λυπατε και οχι γτ σε αγαπάει ή μετανιωσε....


Aυτό ακριβώς

----------


## Deleted-150217

> Παιδιά, θέλω να μοιραστώ κάτι μαζί σας...δεν αφορά κακοποίηση για να μην με περάσετε και για τρελή ότι βλέπω τα πάντα έτσι αλλά ψυχολογική πίεση ναι...λοιπόν που λέτε γνώρισα κάποιον σ' ένα site που μετά από μιας μέρας "γνωριμία" άρχισε να μου μιλάει για συνάντηση, γάμο, οικογένεια κλπ...που λέτε φρίκαρα και προσπάθησα να τον αποτρέψω ευγενικά αλλά επειδή δεν καταλάβαινε με τίποτα τον μπλόκαρα όμως από χθες δεν μπορώ να συνέλθω γιατί φοβήθηκα στη σκέψη του να είμαι με κάποιον πρακτικά άγνωστο, αυτή η επιμονή με τάραξε πάρα πολύ μέχρι που έκλαιγα από τον φόβο μου...μπορεί να με βοηθήσει κανείς;


Σε τι θέλεις βοήθεια? Γενικά τις γνωριμίες μέσω ίντερνετ μην τις πολυεμπιστεύεσαι..

----------


## Κύκνος

> Σε τι θέλεις βοήθεια? Γενικά τις γνωριμίες μέσω ίντερνετ μην τις πολυεμπιστεύεσαι..


Γεια σου, σ' ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση... :)
Θέλω να μιλήσω σε κάποιον γιατί δύο είναι τα συναισθήματα που δεν αντέχω:ο φόβος κι η ενοχή κι αυτός με τρόμαξε πολύ γιατί οκ, μπορεί να μην έχει στοιχεία μου αλλά με πίεζε πάρα πολύ ψυχολογικά με την επιμονή του κι ένιωσα απαίσια κι εντελώς αδύναμη και δεν ήξερα πως να τον κάνω να σταματήσει...χωρίς πλάκα, χθες με έκανε χάλια και όταν είδα ότι το συνέχισε και σήμερα τον μπλόκαρα...
Δεν τις εμπιστεύομαι ιδιαίτερα, με τρομάζουν περισσότερο απ' ότι οι κανονικές μερικές φορές κι εγώ δεν είχα σκοπό να βγω μαζί του απλά κουβέντα και παρέα ήθελα αλλά αυτός μάλλον άλλα σκεφτότανε...

----------


## cdeleted29517

> Λαθος εκφραση χρησιμοποιησα. αυτο που εννοουσα ηταν να του δειξεις πως ειναι σε καλο δρόμο.... 
> οτι σου αρεσει κι εσενα με λιγα λογια...


Χοντρικά αναφέρθηκα σε ''ερωτικό πόθο''...τον φιλάς επειδή σ΄αρέσει και το θες ,όχι για να του δείξεις ότι σ΄αρέσει....
Δεν το λέω για την κύκνος που έχει μια χ ευαισθησία, ούτε λέω να μην τον φιλάς τον άλλο...στην πράξη ναι είναι αλλιώς...το σχολίασα σε θεωρητικό επίπεδο μόνο.....

----------


## cdeleted29517

> Γεια σου, σ' ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση... :)
> Θέλω να μιλήσω σε κάποιον γιατί δύο είναι τα συναισθήματα που δεν αντέχω:ο φόβος κι η ενοχή κι αυτός με τρόμαξε πολύ γιατί οκ, μπορεί να μην έχει στοιχεία μου αλλά με πίεζε πάρα πολύ ψυχολογικά με την επιμονή του κι ένιωσα απαίσια κι εντελώς αδύναμη και δεν ήξερα πως να τον κάνω να σταματήσει...χωρίς πλάκα, χθες με έκανε χάλια και όταν είδα ότι το συνέχισε και σήμερα τον μπλόκαρα...
> Δεν τις εμπιστεύομαι ιδιαίτερα, με τρομάζουν περισσότερο απ' ότι οι κανονικές μερικές φορές κι εγώ δεν είχα σκοπό να βγω μαζί του απλά κουβέντα και παρέα ήθελα αλλά αυτός μάλλον άλλα σκεφτότανε...


Και γιατί δεν το είπες? ''ότι ξέρεις κάτι μην με πιέζεις, είμαι εδώ για κουβεντούλα.....''........

----------


## Κύκνος

> Και γιατί δεν το είπες? ''ότι ξέρεις κάτι μην με πιέζεις, είμαι εδώ για κουβεντούλα.....''........


Νομίζω ότι επειδή πανικοβλήθηκα...τα έχασα και δεν ήξερα τι να κάνω και τι να πω, δεν το περίμενα αυτό δηλαδή αν είναι δυνατόν τι γάμοι και πανηγύρια με το καλημέρα σας;;; Αφού σε κάποια φάση ταράχτηκα τόσο που τον παράτησα κι αυτόν και τον υπολογιστή όπου φύγει φύγει και πήγα στο κρεβάτι ν' αγκαλιάσω σφιχτά το λούτρινο σκυλάκι με το οποίο κοιμάμαι...

----------


## Deleted-150217

Κοίτα απο την στιγμή που δεν έχει τα στοιχεία σου,δεν χρειάζεται να πανικοβάλλεσαι.Τον μπλοκάρεις και άντε γεια..

----------


## Κύκνος

> Κοίτα απο την στιγμή που δεν έχει τα στοιχεία σου,δεν χρειάζεται να πανικοβάλλεσαι.Τον μπλοκάρεις και άντε γεια..


Αυτό έκανα...
Απλά είμαι αρκετά φοβιτσιάρα δυστυχώς κι όταν κάποιος με πιέζει παγώνω και τα χάνω...έχεις καμιά ιδέα πώς θα μπορούσα να δυναμώσω;

----------


## Mara.Z

> Νομίζω ότι επειδή πανικοβλήθηκα...τα έχασα και δεν ήξερα τι να κάνω και τι να πω, δεν το περίμενα αυτό δηλαδή αν είναι δυνατόν τι γάμοι και πανηγύρια με το καλημέρα σας;;; Αφού σε κάποια φάση ταράχτηκα τόσο που τον παράτησα κι αυτόν και τον υπολογιστή όπου φύγει φύγει και πήγα στο κρεβάτι ν' αγκαλιάσω σφιχτά το λούτρινο σκυλάκι με το οποίο κοιμάμαι...


Κυκνε γεια σου!!
Νομιζω αυτα περι γαμων και οικογενειας προφανως τα ειπε για να κερδισει την εμπιστοσυνη σου, να δεις οτι σκεφτεται σοβαρα. 
Αλλα οκ το οτι ειναι πισω απο την οθονη ενος υπολογιστη με ενα προσωπο αγνωστο για σενα ειναι επιφοβο. 
Αφου και εσυ φοβασαι τι βαζεις το δαχτυλακι σου στη φωτια??

----------


## Κύκνος

> Κυκνε γεια σου!!
> Νομιζω αυτα περι γαμων και οικογενειας προφανως τα ειπε για να κερδισει την εμπιστοσυνη σου, να δεις οτι σκεφτεται σοβαρα. 
> Αλλα οκ το οτι ειναι πισω απο την οθονη ενος υπολογιστη με ενα προσωπο αγνωστο για σενα ειναι επιφοβο. 
> Αφου και εσυ φοβασαι τι βαζεις το δαχτυλακι σου στη φωτια??


Μια φίλη μου το πρότεινε, μάλλον για να δυναμώσω και να μη νιώθω τόσο μόνη αλλά αυτός ήταν περίπτωση ρε συ, δεν συμφωνείς;
Δεν μου έχει ξαναμιλήσει κανείς έτσι ούτε με έχει πιέσει τόσο πολύ, αυτό μου είναι άκρως απωθητικό! Δεν κερδίζεις έτσι μια γυναίκα, αν κάποιος σε πιέζει χωρίς να γνωρίζεστε καν φαντάσου τι έχει να γίνει αν παραγνωριστείτε...βρε ουστ!

----------


## Mara.Z

> Μια φίλη μου το πρότεινε, μάλλον για να δυναμώσω και να μη νιώθω τόσο μόνη αλλά αυτός ήταν περίπτωση ρε συ, δεν συμφωνείς;
> Δεν μου έχει ξαναμιλήσει κανείς έτσι ούτε με έχει πιέσει τόσο πολύ, αυτό μου είναι άκρως απωθητικό! Δεν κερδίζεις έτσι μια γυναίκα, αν κάποιος σε πιέζει χωρίς να γνωρίζεστε καν φαντάσου τι έχει να γίνει αν παραγνωριστείτε...βρε ουστ!


συμφωνω εννοειται! ειμαι απολυτη κατα των γνωριμιων μεσω ιντερνετ!
Είναι σα να θελεις να περασεις στην αντιπερα οχθη του ποταμου χωρις να βραχεις... δεν γινεται!
Εσυ χρειαζεσαι μικρα βηματα και Live για να βλεπεις τον αλλο και να τον κοψεις σα χαρακτηρα!

----------


## Κύκνος

> συμφωνω εννοειται! ειμαι απολυτη κατα των γνωριμιων μεσω ιντερνετ!
> Είναι σα να θελεις να περασεις στην αντιπερα οχθη του ποταμου χωρις να βραχεις... δεν γινεται!
> Εσυ χρειαζεσαι μικρα βηματα και Live για να βλεπεις τον αλλο και να τον κοψεις σα χαρακτηρα!


Χαίρομαι Mara :) Εντάξει, μιλάω και με δυο ακόμη άτομα αλλά κάνουμε απλά κουβέντα κι αυτό δεν με ενοχλεί, εσύ το βρίσκεις κακό; Και αν τυχόν συμπαθηστούμε να βγούμε στην πορεία; Ίσως, λέμε τώρα, δεν το σκέφτομαι καν τώρα εγώ απλά ο ένας μου το πρότεινε για φιλικά αλλά χωρίς να επιμένει αφού αρνήθηκα ευγενικά όχι σαν τον άλλον!

Πάντως δεν νιώθω καλά αυτή τη στιγμή (για να μην πηγαίνω και στο άλλο μου θέμα και ζαλίζομαι), χθες με πήρε ο ύπνος και δεν πήρα το βραδινό μου φάρμακο, ελπίζω τώρα που θα πάρω τα πρωινά να συνέλθω λίγο...

----------


## Mara.Z

Κυκνε, την αποψη ΜΟΥ θα σου πω, και εσυ κρινεις...
Ειμαι κατα των γνωριμιων μεσω ιντερνετ! γιατι ο αλλος μπορει να παιζει ρολο, να υποκρινεται, να πουλαει κατι που δεν εχει. Εσυ μετα οταν τον γνωρισεις, εχεις την εικονα που σου εχει δωσει, και δυσκολα μπορεις να διακρινεις την αληθεια του. 
Που ξερεις οτι ο αλλος σου λεει αληθειες και οχι ψεμματα? που ξερεις ποσες ωρες εχουν ξοδεψει στο ιντερνετ και για ποσα χρονια, και ποσο εχουν τελειοποιησει τη χειριστικοτητα τους?
Η ασφαλεια που υποτιθεται οτι νιωθεις πισω απο μια οθονη ειναι μια ψευδαισθηση. Νιωθεις ασφαλης γιατι δεν εκτιθεσαι αλλα δεν βλεπεις τον αλλο, κρυβεσαι εσυ αλλα κρυβεται και ο αλλος. 
Επειδη εχεις μια Α ευαισθησια, εχεις πληγωθει συν το οτι κουβαλας το βαρος της κακοποιησης στο σπιτι, θα σου συστηνα να εισαι επιλεκτικη στις επαφες σου. Ο κοσμος δεν ειναι το ιντερνετ. Βγες εξω, δες κοσμο, αν δεν γουσταρεις να μιλησεις, δεν εισαι υποχρεωμενη να μιλησεις, αλλα εξω, στην αληθινη ζωη. 
Εδω ειμαστε για να πουμε οσα δεν μπορουμε να πουμε εξω.

----------


## cdeleted29517

> Χαίρομαι Mara :) Εντάξει, μιλάω και με δυο ακόμη άτομα αλλά κάνουμε απλά κουβέντα κι αυτό δεν με ενοχλεί, εσύ το βρίσκεις κακό; Και αν τυχόν συμπαθηστούμε να βγούμε στην πορεία; Ίσως, λέμε τώρα, δεν το σκέφτομαι καν τώρα εγώ απλά ο ένας μου το πρότεινε για φιλικά αλλά χωρίς να επιμένει αφού αρνήθηκα ευγενικά όχι σαν τον άλλον!
> 
> Πάντως δεν νιώθω καλά αυτή τη στιγμή (για να μην πηγαίνω και στο άλλο μου θέμα και ζαλίζομαι), χθες με πήρε ο ύπνος και δεν πήρα το βραδινό μου φάρμακο, ελπίζω τώρα που θα πάρω τα πρωινά να συνέλθω λίγο...


Εγώ δεν πιστεύω ότι είναι κακό...δεν θα μιλήσεις μια μέρα και θα πας να βγεις ...θα τον ψυχολογήσεις...αν λέει ψέμματα κλπ δεν θα φανεί αυτό κάποια στιγμή? θα φανεί ρε παιδιά....
Βέβαια δεν πρέπει να είσαι και αφελής αλλά ούτε και να χεις ''φοβο'' που θα σε μπερδεύει παραπάνω...πρέπει να χεις και μια εμπιστοσύνη στο ένστικτό σου , αν θεωρείς ότι έχεις ένστικτο, αλλιώς .....

----------


## Macgyver

Η Κυκνος ειναι εξυπνη , τοχω διπιστωσει , αλλα με τις φοβιες της , θα παει 40 + , και δεν θα την θελει κανενας .......αξιολογος .................οπως λεει και μια ρηση , 'μια 40αρα εχει αξια μονον για καποιον που την αγαπησε νεωτερη .........'

----------


## Κύκνος

> Η Κυκνος ειναι εξυπνη , τοχω διπιστωσει , αλλα με τις φοβιες της , θα παει 40 + , και δεν θα την θελει κανενας .......αξιολογος .................οπως λεει και μια ρηση , 'μια 40αρα εχει αξια μονον για καποιον που την αγαπησε νεωτερη .........'


Χα χα, καλό! (όντως γέλασα, δεν είναι κοροϊδευτικό γέλιο προς αποφυγή παρεξηγήσεων) Πάντως για την ώρα καλά κρατιέμαι κι αρέσω απ' ότι έχω διαπιστώσει...τώρα γι' αργότερα δεν ξέρω, κανείς δεν ξέρει...

----------


## Κύκνος

> Κυκνε, την αποψη ΜΟΥ θα σου πω, και εσυ κρινεις...
> Ειμαι κατα των γνωριμιων μεσω ιντερνετ! γιατι ο αλλος μπορει να παιζει ρολο, να υποκρινεται, να πουλαει κατι που δεν εχει. Εσυ μετα οταν τον γνωρισεις, εχεις την εικονα που σου εχει δωσει, και δυσκολα μπορεις να διακρινεις την αληθεια του. 
> Που ξερεις οτι ο αλλος σου λεει αληθειες και οχι ψεμματα? που ξερεις ποσες ωρες εχουν ξοδεψει στο ιντερνετ και για ποσα χρονια, και ποσο εχουν τελειοποιησει τη χειριστικοτητα τους?
> Η ασφαλεια που υποτιθεται οτι νιωθεις πισω απο μια οθονη ειναι μια ψευδαισθηση. Νιωθεις ασφαλης γιατι δεν εκτιθεσαι αλλα δεν βλεπεις τον αλλο, κρυβεσαι εσυ αλλα κρυβεται και ο αλλος. 
> Επειδη εχεις μια Α ευαισθησια, εχεις πληγωθει συν το οτι κουβαλας το βαρος της κακοποιησης στο σπιτι, θα σου συστηνα να εισαι επιλεκτικη στις επαφες σου. Ο κοσμος δεν ειναι το ιντερνετ. Βγες εξω, δες κοσμο, αν δεν γουσταρεις να μιλησεις, δεν εισαι υποχρεωμενη να μιλησεις, αλλα εξω, στην αληθινη ζωη. 
> Εδω ειμαστε για να πουμε οσα δεν μπορουμε να πουμε εξω.


Θα τα λάβω υπόψη μου τα λόγια σου, σ' ευχαριστώ! ♥ Αυτή τη στιγμή δεν μπορώ ν' αποφασίσω ναι ή όχι... :p

----------


## Κύκνος

> Εγώ δεν πιστεύω ότι είναι κακό...δεν θα μιλήσεις μια μέρα και θα πας να βγεις ...θα τον ψυχολογήσεις...αν λέει ψέμματα κλπ δεν θα φανεί αυτό κάποια στιγμή? θα φανεί ρε παιδιά....
> Βέβαια δεν πρέπει να είσαι και αφελής αλλά ούτε και να χεις ''φοβο'' που θα σε μπερδεύει παραπάνω...πρέπει να χεις και μια εμπιστοσύνη στο ένστικτό σου , αν θεωρείς ότι έχεις ένστικτο, αλλιώς .....


Νομίζω πως έχω αλλά ουδείς άσφαλτος που λέει κι η Lady... :p Κάνω χιούμορ για να χαλαρώσω λιγάκι...

----------


## Deleted-150217

> Η Κυκνος ειναι εξυπνη , τοχω διπιστωσει , αλλα με τις φοβιες της , θα παει 40 + , και δεν θα την θελει κανενας .......αξιολογος .................οπως λεει και μια ρηση , 'μια 40αρα εχει αξια μονον για καποιον που την αγαπησε νεωτερη .........'


Ξέρεις τι διαπιστώνω? Οτι οι 40αριδες άνδρες που είναι πετυχημένοι και ανήκουν στην κατηγορία εργένης και όχι μπακούρι,επιλέγουν γυναίκες απο 25-30 και βρίσκουν γιατί ακριβώς έχουν τα προσόντα να βρουν και δεν ασχολούνται με παραπάνω ηλικίες..

----------


## Mara.Z

> Οτι οι 40αριδες άνδρες που είναι πετυχημένοι και ανήκουν στην κατηγορία εργένης και όχι μπακούρι,επιλέγουν γυναίκες απο 25-30 και βρίσκουν γιατί ακριβώς έχουν τα προσόντα να βρουν και δεν ασχολούνται με παραπάνω ηλικίες..


και αυτες θα τους φανε τα λεφτα, αν οι αντρες αυτοι πιστευουν οτι μια 25αρα μπορει να αγαπησει εναν 15ετη μεγαλυτερο της, θα τους φορτωσουν και 2-3 κουτσουβελα για διατροφη, και μετα,οταν τους ξεφορτωθουν, θα το ριξουν στην ευκολη ζωη με γκομενο της ηλικιας τους στην υγεια του πρωην !
Αν οι αντρες αυτοι ειναι λιγο πονηροι, θα ζησουν με την 25αρα την ανεμελια και την ξεγνοιασια που δεν εζησαν σε εκεινες τις ηλικιες γιατι σπουδαζαν /δουλευαν σαν σκυλια να κανουν λεφτα, θα βρουν και μια του κυκλου τους να κανουν ενα παιδι οταν ερθει η ωρα τους και μετα το διαζυγιο, θα ξαναγυρισουν στην αδεσμευτη ανεμελη ζωη.

----------


## Mara.Z

> οπως λεει και μια ρηση , 'μια 40αρα εχει αξια μονον για καποιον που την αγαπησε νεωτερη ......... '


ποιος ειπε αυτη την ανοησια? μισογυνης ηταν! γιατι ειδικα σημερα οι 40αρες ειναι κουκλαρες. Δεν ειναι οπως την εποχη των γιαγιαδων μας με τον κοτσο, τη σταφιδιασμενη επιδερμιδα και το παχος ελεφαντα... Υπαρχουν και 45αρες και 50αρες κουκλαρες προσεγμενες, με τα λεφτα τους, τις δουλειες τους, τα ταξιδια τους...
ε οκ φιλε Macgyver μην τα ισοπεδωνουμε ολα....
Υπαρχουν επισης και κατι αντρες που στα 45 και στα 50 νιωθουν ωριμοι να κανουν οικογενεια αλλα καμια 35αρα με μυαλο και λεφτα, δεν τους πλησιαζει γιατι δεν γουσταρει να χαραμισει τα νιατα και το χρονο της για καποιον που αυριο-μεθαυριο θα αποδειχθει λιγος σαν συντροφος.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Κυκνε, την αποψη ΜΟΥ θα σου πω, και εσυ κρινεις...
> Ειμαι κατα των γνωριμιων μεσω ιντερνετ! γιατι ο αλλος μπορει να παιζει ρολο, να υποκρινεται, να πουλαει κατι που δεν εχει. Εσυ μετα οταν τον γνωρισεις, εχεις την εικονα που σου εχει δωσει, και δυσκολα μπορεις να διακρινεις την αληθεια του. 
> Που ξερεις οτι ο αλλος σου λεει αληθειες και οχι ψεμματα? που ξερεις ποσες ωρες εχουν ξοδεψει στο ιντερνετ και για ποσα χρονια, και ποσο εχουν τελειοποιησει τη χειριστικοτητα τους?
> Η ασφαλεια που υποτιθεται οτι νιωθεις πισω απο μια οθονη ειναι μια ψευδαισθηση. Νιωθεις ασφαλης γιατι δεν εκτιθεσαι αλλα δεν βλεπεις τον αλλο, κρυβεσαι εσυ αλλα κρυβεται και ο αλλος. 
> Επειδη εχεις μια Α ευαισθησια, εχεις πληγωθει συν το οτι κουβαλας το βαρος της κακοποιησης στο σπιτι, θα σου συστηνα να εισαι επιλεκτικη στις επαφες σου. Ο κοσμος δεν ειναι το ιντερνετ. Βγες εξω, δες κοσμο, αν δεν γουσταρεις να μιλησεις, δεν εισαι υποχρεωμενη να μιλησεις, αλλα εξω, στην αληθινη ζωη. 
> Εδω ειμαστε για να πουμε οσα δεν μπορουμε να πουμε εξω.


μα αυτο που περιγραφεις παντου συμβαινει μηπως ξερεις κανενα που με το που τον γνωρισες σου εδειξε το χαρακτηρα του και το πιος ειναι? η μηπως περασε τουλαχιστον ενας χρονος μεχρι να καταλαβεις σε πιον μιλας? απλως εχεις φαει κολημα με τη λεξη ιντερνετ και οταν την ακους εισαι αρνητικη σε ολα.. υπαρχει και ενστικτο που μπορει να κατευθυνει εστω και αν δεν ισχυει αυτο που σου διχνει.

----------


## Mara.Z

> απλως εχεις φαει κολημα με τη λεξη ιντερνετ και οταν την ακους εισαι αρνητικη σε ολα.. υπαρχει και ενστικτο που μπορει να κατευθυνει εστω και αν δεν ισχυει αυτο που σου διχνει.


το ενστικτο στο ιντερνετ δεν λειτουργει γιατι εχεις μια οθονη μπροστα σου, δεν βλεπεις τον αλλο, και σχηματιζεις μια εικονα πριν τον δεις που μπορει να μην εχει καμια σχεση με την πραγματικοτητα. 

παιδες, αν θελετε να βρειτε κοπελα, σηκωθειτε απο τον υπολογιστη και βγειτε ΕΞΩ !!

----------


## cdeleted29517

> Η Κυκνος ειναι εξυπνη , τοχω διπιστωσει , αλλα με τις φοβιες της , θα παει 40 + , και δεν θα την θελει κανενας .......αξιολογος .................οπως λεει και μια ρηση , 'μια 40αρα εχει αξια μονον για καποιον που την αγαπησε νεωτερη .........'


Και οι 40άρες ίσον με δύο εικοσάρες..........όχι πάντα..................
αλλά γενικά πιστεύω απ΄όλα έχει ο μπαξές σε όλες τις ηλικίες

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

εμ αν δε το ακους πως θα λειτουργησει? 

δηλαδη αν εβλεπες ενα φωτομοντελο σαν εικονα αυτο θα σε βοηθαγε σε κατι εγω με αυτο το τροπο σχεδον εκανα γνωριμια διαρκειας ΣΤΑ ΤΥΦΛΑ που κρατησε ΜΙΑ ζωη και ολοι μου ελεγαν αυτο δε γινεται και εγω τους ελεγα *ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ* 

η εικονα μερικες φορες ειναι μια αυταπατη σε κανει απλως να νομιζεις οτι επειδη καπιος εχει καλο παρουσαστικο οτι ειναι και ανθρωπος εμπιστοσυνης.αυτο που μενει ειναι το μυαλο η εικονα ειναι ενα πυροτεχνημα.

----------


## Mara.Z

Οταν λεω εικονα δεν εννοω εμφανιση, εννοω ολο το πακετο !!
Και επαναλαμβανω αυτο που ειπα και στον Κυκνο πιο πανω, οτι δεν γινεται να περασεις στην αντιπερα οχθη του ποταμου χωρις να βραχεις. 
Αν θελεις να γνωρισεις κοσμο, βγαινεις εξω και παιζεις μπαλα. C'est la vie. 
Αν δεν γουσταρεις ή δεν μπορεις, κλεινεσαι στο καβουκι σου. Τι να κανουμε? δεν μπορεις να εχεις και το σκυλο χορτατο και την πιτα γεματη. 
Δηλαδη αν δεν μπορεις να βγεις εξω να γνωρισεις 2-3 ανθρωπους, να μιλησεις, να κανεις μια κουβεντα, θα μπορεσεις να κανεις μια σχεση και να την κρατησεις? να εισαι σωστος συντροφος??
Μη βλεπουμε μονο το πως γνωριζεις κοσμο, να σκεφτομαστε και το μετα, το πως κρατας μια σχεση, το τι σημαινει καλος συντροφος.

----------


## cdeleted29517

> *και αυτες θα τους φανε τα λεφτα,* αν οι αντρες αυτοι πιστευουν οτι μια 25αρα μπορει να αγαπησει εναν 15ετη μεγαλυτερο της, θα τους φορτωσουν και 2-3 κουτσουβελα για διατροφη, και μετα,οταν τους ξεφορτωθουν, θα το ριξουν στην ευκολη ζωη με γκομενο της ηλικιας τους στην υγεια του πρωην !
> Αν οι αντρες αυτοι ειναι λιγο πονηροι, θα ζησουν με την 25αρα την ανεμελια και την ξεγνοιασια που δεν εζησαν σε εκεινες τις ηλικιες γιατι σπουδαζαν /δουλευαν σαν σκυλια να κανουν λεφτα, θα βρουν και μια του κυκλου τους να κανουν ενα παιδι οταν ερθει η ωρα τους και μετα το διαζυγιο, θα ξαναγυρισουν στην αδεσμευτη ανεμελη ζωη.


Εντάξει και αυτό λάθος δεν είναι ? Δεν υπάρχουν 25άρες που μπορεί να θέλουν ένα 40άρη ή 35άρες κλπ? Ε δεν είναι πάντα να τους φάνε τα λεφτά.......

----------


## Mara.Z

> Εντάξει και αυτό λάθος δεν είναι ? Δεν υπάρχουν 25άρες που μπορεί να θέλουν ένα 40άρη ή 35άρες κλπ? Ε δεν είναι πάντα να τους φάνε τα λεφτά.......


Θεωρητικα τα παντα ειναι δυνατα!
οπως επισης και το αντιστροφο 25αρηδες που κυνηγανε μεγαλυτερες για τις εμπειριες και καλα...
Πρακτικα στις ερωτικες/συντροφικες σχεσεις πανω απο 5-7 χρονια υπαρχει χασμα επι της ουσιας... 
εδω φιλικα δεν κανεις ευκολα παρεα με καποιον-α πολυ μεγαλυτερο/μικροτερο γιατι ειναι διαφορετικη η οπτικη τους γωνια, οχι συντροφικά...
Η 25αρα σημερα σπουδαζει ή μολις εχει τελειωσει και ειναι ανεργη ή ψαχνει να βρει δουλεια ή δουλευει με τα ελαχιστα. Ο 40αρης βγαζει κατιτις. Και μονο στα εξοδα αν σκεφτεις, αν τα βαλεις κατω, δεν βγαινουν, αλλη ζωη κανεις στα 25, αλλη ζωη κανεις στα 40. Και κοινωνικα επισης δεν δενουν. Αλλες παρεες εχει η 25αρα, αλλες ο 40αρης...

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

Οσο υπαρχει μυαλο ολα ειναι δυνατα αρκει ενα πραγμα να ειναι ο προορισμος σου δεν εχει σημασια που βρισκεσαι και τι κανεις αυτος θα ερθει κοντα σου με ενα μαγικο τροπο που οσο τον αποφευγεις τοσο ισχυροτερος θα γινεται

πακετο δεν υπαρχει ειναι και αυτο ενα τρικ για να γινεις συμπαθητικος απλως σε κανει να νομιζεις οτι το πακετο ειναι τελειο ενα ειναι απλως μια πακεταρισμενη ψευδαισθηση. 

το μονο που υπαρχει ειναι η δυναμη της ελξης και η πιστη σε αυτη

----------


## nick190813

> Θεωρητικα τα παντα ειναι δυνατα!
> οπως επισης και το αντιστροφο 25αρηδες που κυνηγανε μεγαλυτερες για τις εμπειριες και καλα...
> Πρακτικα στις ερωτικες/συντροφικες σχεσεις πανω απο 5-7 χρονια υπαρχει χασμα επι της ουσιας... 
> εδω φιλικα δεν κανεις ευκολα παρεα με καποιον-α πολυ μεγαλυτερο/μικροτερο γιατι ειναι διαφορετικη η οπτικη τους γωνια, οχι συντροφικά...
> Η 25αρα σημερα σπουδαζει ή μολις εχει τελειωσει και ειναι ανεργη ή ψαχνει να βρει δουλεια ή δουλευει με τα ελαχιστα. Ο 40αρης βγαζει κατιτις. Και μονο στα εξοδα αν σκεφτεις, αν τα βαλεις κατω, δεν βγαινουν, αλλη ζωη κανεις στα 25, αλλη ζωη κανεις στα 40. Και κοινωνικα επισης δεν δενουν. Αλλες παρεες εχει η 25αρα, αλλες ο 40αρης...


συμφωνω με τα απο καποια διαφορα παιζουν αλλα θεματα...
και εγω εχω κηνυγησει κοπελα 40αρα(ειμαι 25αρης) αλλα μονο για σεξ με ενδιαφερε τιποτα παραπανω.....

----------


## Mara.Z

> το μονο που υπαρχει ειναι η δυναμη της ελξης και η πιστη σε αυτη


η πιστη στο αγνωστο με βαρκα την ελπιδα και συμμαχο την υπομονη !

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

οπως σου ειπα ενα πραγμα πρεπει να το πιστευεις για να γινει αν δε πιστευεις τιποτα υπαρχει περιπτωση να ερθει κοντα σου?

αρα η πιστη ελκει τους αλλους...

----------


## Mara.Z

> αρα η πιστη ελκει τους αλλους...


ειναι σα να λες : 
πειναω! θα μου πεσει η μπουκια στο στομα, εξ ουρανου. Δεν θα απλωσω το χερι μου να κανω τιποτα. 
Αλλα οσο πεινασμενος και να εισαι, η πιστη δεν ειναι αρκετη για να ελκυσει το φαγητο! Χρειαζονται πραξεις!!

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Μάρα.θα μπορούσα να σου στείλω πμ?

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

μου χει συμβει και αυτο πχ συμπαθω τις γατες και αυτες ολο με ακολουθουν και μου μιαουριζουν στα ποδια μου σα να διαβαζουν το μυαλο μου...ισως δεν εχεις καταλαβει ακομα τη δυναμη που εχει το πνευμα.

----------


## Mara.Z

> μου χει συμβει και αυτο πχ συμπαθω τις γατες και αυτες ολο με ακολουθουν και μου μιαουριζουν στα ποδια μου σα να διαβαζουν το μυαλο μου...ισως δεν εχεις καταλαβει ακομα τη δυναμη που εχει το πνευμα.


ωραια... αφου το πιστευεις αυριο μην μαγειρεψεις!
εχε πιστη, κανε διαλογισμο και η τροφη θα σου ερθει σαν μαννα εξ ουρανου κατευθειαν στο στοματακι σου. Μη σου πω οτι θα χορτασεις μονο με την πιστη.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Μάρα.θα μπορούσα να σου στείλω πμ?


χαχαχα ευκαιρια να δοκιμασεις και την υπομονη σου

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> χαχαχα ευκαιρια να δοκιμασεις και την υπομονη σου


Όχι,κάτι άλλο θέλω να της πω.
Επειδή μιλήσαμε για ένα θέμα το πρωί.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> ωραια... αφου το πιστευεις αυριο μην μαγειρεψεις!
> εχε πιστη, κανε διαλογισμο και η τροφη θα σου ερθει σαν μαννα εξ ουρανου κατευθειαν στο στοματακι σου. Μη σου πω οτι θα χορτασεις μονο με την πιστη.


γιατι δε σου χει τυχει να σαι εξω και να σου δωσουν δωρεαν κανενα διαφημιστικο κουτακι με αναψυκτικο? χαχαχαχα

----------


## Mara.Z

Το resume ειναι οτι οι σχεσεις προϋποθετουν προσπαθεια και παρε-δωσε... δεν μπορουμε να τα εχουμε ολα ετοιμα και στρωμενα.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Το resume ειναι οτι οι σχεσεις προϋποθετουν προσπαθεια και παρε-δωσε... δεν μπορουμε να τα εχουμε ολα ετοιμα και στρωμενα.


αν μπορουσες να φανταστεις τι προσπαθεια ειχα καταβαλει στο παρελθον θα καταλαβαινες γιατι μου ερχονται τωρα ολα ετοιμα το μονιμο λαθος που κανεις ειναι οτι νομιζεις οτι ολα ειναι θεμα τυχης και συμπτωσης ΕΙΝΑΙ ΘΕΜΑ ΚΑΘΑΡΟΥ ΜΥΑΛΟΥ ΣΕ ΣΥΝΔΙΑΣΜΟ ΜΕ ΤΗ ΘΕΛΗΣΗ ολα τα υπολυπα ειναι ραπανακια για την ορεξη περιτυλιγματα ενως δηθεν τελειου πακετου που δεν υπαρχει και φαντασιωσεις οτι θα βρεθει ο ιδανικος συντροφος που δεν υπαρχει πουθενα αν δε το ξερεις το αεροπλανο απογειωνεται παντα κοντρα στον ανεμο και *ΠΟΤΕ* με ευνοικο ανεμο.
με τις φωτογραφιες και την εικονα δε πετυχαινεις τιποτα που θα κρατησει για πολυ

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

πχ αν δε το εχεις καταλαβει ως τωρα τα παντα ειναι θεμα ορθης αντιληψης καθε φορα που αποτυγχανεις σε ενα πραγμα αυτο σημαινει οτι κατι σου ξεφυγε κατι δεν ειχες προσεξει καλα κατι συνεβει και δε το ειδες μονο οταν ο ανεμος σου παει κοντρα θα μπορεσεις να το δεις να το προσδιορισεις και να καταλαβεις τι ακριβως ειναι ΑΦΟΥ ΑΝ ΔΕ ΚΟΙΤΑΣ ΤΙ ΣΟΥ ΠΑΕΙ ΚΟΝΤΡΑ *ΔΕ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΥΠΕΡΒΕΙΣ ΠΟΤΕ* ΑΥΤΟ σου ειχε περασει ποτε απ το μυαλο? και ομωσ αν το σκεφτεις καλυτερα θα δεις οτι ετσι ειναι...

----------


## Mara.Z

> ΑΦΟΥ ΑΝ ΔΕ ΚΟΙΤΑΣ ΤΙ ΣΟΥ ΠΑΕΙ ΚΟΝΤΡΑ *ΔΕ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΥΠΕΡΒΕΙΣ ΠΟΤΕ*



χαχαχα αυτο ακριβως λεω και εγω οταν τονιζω να σηκωθειτε απο τον υπολογιστη και να βγειτε εξω να γνωρισετε κοπελες. Εγω δεν ειπα ποτε οτι δυσκολευομαι να βρω συντροφο ή οτι δεν εχω συντροφο ή οτι ψαχνω συντροφο. Ειπα μονο οτι δεν εμπιστευομαι το ιντερνετ επειδη υπαρχει κρυφτουλι πισω απο την οθονη. Και λογω συγκεκριμενων δεδομενων ειπα φιλικα μια γνωμη στον Κυκνο. Μη συμπεραινεις αλλα αντι αλλων.....

----------


## Macgyver

> ποιος ειπε αυτη την ανοησια? μισογυνης ηταν! γιατι ειδικα σημερα οι 40αρες ειναι κουκλαρες. Δεν ειναι οπως την εποχη των γιαγιαδων μας με τον κοτσο, τη σταφιδιασμενη επιδερμιδα και το παχος ελεφαντα... Υπαρχουν και 45αρες και 50αρες κουκλαρες προσεγμενες, με τα λεφτα τους, τις δουλειες τους, τα ταξιδια τους...
> ε οκ φιλε Macgyver μην τα ισοπεδωνουμε ολα....
> ς.


Δεν θυμαμαι να ζητησα την γνωμη σου , για το τι θακανω με τα προσωπικα μου ....................ουτε με ξερεις , ουτε σε ξερω .........ουτε ξερεις αν ειμαι χαζος , η πονηρος ...........

----------


## Macgyver

> και αυτες θα τους φανε τα λεφτα, αν οι αντρες αυτοι πιστευουν οτι μια 25αρα μπορει να αγαπησει εναν 15ετη μεγαλυτερο της, θα τους φορτωσουν και 2-3 κουτσουβελα για διατροφη, και μετα,οταν τους ξεφορτωθουν, θα το ριξουν στην ευκολη ζωη με γκομενο της ηλικιας τους στην υγεια του πρωην !
> Αν οι αντρες αυτοι ειναι λιγο πονηροι, θα ζησουν με την 25αρα την ανεμελια και την ξεγνοιασια που δεν εζησαν σε εκεινες τις ηλικιες γιατι σπουδαζαν /δουλευαν σαν σκυλια να κανουν λεφτα, θα βρουν και μια του κυκλου τους να κανουν ενα παιδι οταν ερθει η ωρα τους και μετα το διαζυγιο, θα ξαναγυρισουν στην αδεσμευτη ανεμελη ζωη.


Καλε εσυ εφτιαξες ολοκληρο σεναριο !! σαν πολυ μαλ@κες δεν τους εχεις τους αντρες ? απο την μια παραπονιεστε οτι οι αντρες ειναι οι ΄κακοι ΄της υποθεσης , απο την αλλη, τους παρουσιαζετε ως θυματα , παρτε μια αποφαση πλεον ......

----------


## Mara.Z

> Δεν θυμαμαι να ζητησα την γνωμη σου , για το τι θακανω με τα προσωπικα μου ....................ουτε με ξερεις , ουτε σε ξερω .........ουτε ξερεις αν ειμαι χαζος , η πονηρος ...........


Δεν ειπα καμια γνωμη για τα προσωπικα ΣΟΥ, δεν ειμαι αδιακριτη. 
Απαντησα σε μια ρηση που ειπες για τις 40αρες! pleaseeee διαβαζε πιο προσεκτικα αυτα που γραφω!! Με αγαπη!!!

----------


## Mara.Z

> Καλε εσυ εφτιαξες ολοκληρο σεναριο !! σαν πολυ μαλ@κες δεν τους εχεις τους αντρες ? απο την μια παραπονιεστε οτι οι αντρες ειναι οι ΄κακοι ΄της υποθεσης , απο την αλλη, τους παρουσιαζετε ως θυματα , παρτε μια αποφαση πλεον ......


Δεν ειναι σεναριο, η νομοτελεια των γεγονοτων ειναι! απλη λογικη!
Εγω δεν ειπα ουτε οτι ειναι κακοι ουτε οτι ειναι μαλακες. Ειπα οτι οι σχεσεις με μεγαλη διαφορα ηλικιας δεν ειναι συντροφικες αλλα συμφεροντος, και απο τις δυο μεριες.

----------


## Κύκνος

Μπορείτε να μην τσακώνεστε εδώ παρακαλώ κι επίσης μερικοί να μην γράφουν άσχετα; "Μη σπέρνετε μηνύματα σε τυχαία θέματα" λέει στους όρους χρήσης οπότε whyalwaysme άσε τις ερωτήσεις για να ζητάς άδεια για π.μ. να ανοίξεις δικό σου θέμα αν θέλεις...

Mara, καλημέρα! Τι κάνεις;

----------


## Mara.Z

> Mara, καλημέρα! Τι κάνεις;


καλημερα Κυκνε!! Καλα ειμαι!!
σημερα σπιτι ως το μεσημερι, θα μαγειρεψω σε λιγο, το απογευμα σινεμα σκεφτομαι και μετα καμια βολτα...

----------


## Κύκνος

> καλημερα Κυκνε!! Καλα ειμαι!!
> σημερα σπιτι ως το μεσημερι, θα μαγειρεψω σε λιγο, το απογευμα σινεμα σκεφτομαι και μετα καμια βολτα...


Ποια ταινία θα δεις; Εγώ θα δω στο σπίτι σε dvd...
Μπράβο για την ενεργητικότητα σου, εγώ σέρνομαι, δεν ξέρω αν φταίει ότι ξύπνησα στις 07:00...

----------


## Mara.Z

Κοιταξα τις ταινιες τωρα, δεν μου αρεσει καμια...

----------


## ftatl

> Κοιταξα τις ταινιες τωρα, δεν μου αρεσει καμια...


σε θερινο αξιζει να πας καποιος σε ενα thread που ειχα ανοιξει ειχε προτεινει μια κωμωδια quo vado κοιτα τρειλερ κι αν σου κανει κλικ λεγεται κοιτα μηπως παιζεται ακομα.

----------


## Mara.Z

δεν εχει θερινο εδω που ειμαι...

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> χαχαχα αυτο ακριβως λεω και εγω οταν τονιζω να σηκωθειτε απο τον υπολογιστη και να βγειτε εξω να γνωρισετε κοπελες. Εγω δεν ειπα ποτε οτι δυσκολευομαι να βρω συντροφο ή οτι δεν εχω συντροφο ή οτι ψαχνω συντροφο. Ειπα μονο οτι δεν εμπιστευομαι το ιντερνετ επειδη υπαρχει κρυφτουλι πισω απο την οθονη. Και λογω συγκεκριμενων δεδομενων ειπα φιλικα μια γνωμη στον Κυκνο. Μη συμπεραινεις αλλα αντι αλλων.....


δεν εχω καπιο λογο να γνωρισω κοπελες αλλα *αυτες θα ειχαν λογους να γνωρισουν εμενα*  αφου θα μπορουσα να τους πω πραγματα που δε θα τα ακουγαν πουθενα αλλου και σε αυτο πονταρω...

εσυ πχ για να εμπιστευτεις κατι πρεπει να το γνωριζεις τουλαχιστον μια 10ετια και αν τον γνωρισεις τωρα θα γινει παπους μεχρι να τον εμπιστευτεις.

αρα μονο με το πεσε πιτα να σε φαω θα μπορουσε να τα βγαλει καπιος περα μαζι σου

----------


## ftatl

> δεν εχω καπιο λογο να γνωρισω κοπελες αλλα *αυτες θα ειχαν λογους να γνωρισουν εμενα*  αφου θα μπορουσα να τους πω πραγματα που δε θα τα ακουγαν πουθενα αλλου και σε αυτο πονταρω...


πολυ σιγουρος εισαι για τον εαυτο σου ηθελα να ξερα τι τους λες και πεφτουν κατω.....

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> πολυ σιγουρος εισαι για τον εαυτο σου ηθελα να ξερα τι τους λες και πεφτουν κατω.....


αν δεν εισαι εσυ σιγουρη για τον εαυτο σου οι αλλοι δε θα ειναι ποτε σιγουροι για σενα

δε προκειται να το βρεις με τη λογικη θα καψεις φλατζα ειναι θεμα ενστικτου 

πχ αν δεις κατι ακατανοητο που εσυ βλεπεις νοημα και εξηγιση σ αυτο τοτε συγχαρητηρια μολις ανακαλυψες τη μοιρα σου...

μπορεις να βγαλεις νοημα σε ενα ασυναρτητο κειμενο? τοτε σ αυτο το θεμα εισαι ο προεδρος....

----------


## Macgyver

> Δεν ειναι σεναριο, η νομοτελεια των γεγονοτων ειναι! απλη λογικη!
> Εγω δεν ειπα ουτε οτι ειναι κακοι ουτε οτι ειναι μαλακες. Ειπα οτι οι σχεσεις με μεγαλη διαφορα ηλικιας δεν ειναι συντροφικες αλλα συμφεροντος, και απο τις δυο μεριες.



Μαρεσε η λεξη ' νομοτελειακα ' που σημαινει οτι ειναι απολυτο αυτο που γραφεις .......ε λοιπον ολα ειναι σχετικα , δεν ειμα ηλιθος να μην ξερω ποτε η αλλη κοιτα την τσεπη μου , κι οχι εμενα ..........εκφραζεις την αποψη σου , οτι δεν σαρεσουν οι μεγαλες διφορες ηλικιας ,αυτο δεν απολυτο , ειναιποσο ο δειχνεις και ποσο αισθανεσαι , και πως εισαι εμφανισιακα , μπορει νασαι 40 και ν δειχνεις 50 , η το αντιθετο , ποσο προσεχεις το σωμα σου ,το πρωσοπω σου , εγω γιμναζομαι 3 χρονια , και ειμαι σε αριστη φορμα , οποτε , εχοντας και καναδυο προσοντα , μπορω να κοιω οποιαν θελω , εσενα εδεν σαρεσουν οι αρκετα μεγαλυτεροι , ενταξει ., ' τοπιασα , μην κρινεις εη ιδιων τα αλλοτρια ομως ................

----------


## ftatl

> αν δεν εισαι εσυ σιγουρη για τον εαυτο σου οι αλλοι δε θα ειναι ποτε σιγουροι για σενα
> 
> δε προκειται να το βρεις με τη λογικη θα καψεις φλατζα ειναι θεμα ενστικτου 
> 
> πχ αν δεις κατι ακατανοητο που εσυ βλεπεις νοημα και εξηγιση σ αυτο τοτε συγχαρητηρια μολις ανακαλυψες τη μοιρα σου...
> 
> μπορεις να βγαλεις νοημα σε ενα ασυναρτητο κειμενο? τοτε σ αυτο το θεμα εισαι ο προεδρος....



αυτα τους λες??? 

εχω πεσει κατω στα πατωματα.....

----------


## Mara.Z

> λοιπον ολα ειναι σχετικα , δεν ειμα ηλιθος να μην ξερω ποτε η αλλη κοιτα την τσεπη μου , κι οχι εμενα ..........εκφραζεις την αποψη σου , οτι δεν σαρεσουν οι μεγαλες διφορες ηλικιας ,αυτο δεν απολυτο , ειναιποσο ο δειχνεις και ποσο αισθανεσαι , και πως εισαι εμφανισιακα , μπορει νασαι 40 και ν δειχνεις 50 , η το αντιθετο , ποσο προσεχεις το σωμα σου ,το πρωσοπω σου , εγω γιμναζομαι 3 χρονια


δεν ειναι μονο η τσεπη. ειναι οι γνωριμιες, ο κυκλος, η διχτυωση, οι εμπειριες, το που συχναζεις, ποιους γνωριζεις, σε ποιους θα τη συστησεις, τι lifestyle εχεις, τι δουλεια κανεις και τι κυκλο εχεις εκει κλπ. Και φυσικα ισχυει και τα 2 φυλα.

Σιγουρα το ποσο νιωθεις ειναι σημαντικο αλλα η ηλικια ειναι ηλικια. Τα 30 ειναι 30 και τα 60 ειναι 60. Δεν αλλαζει αυτο. Οσο καλα και να κρατιεσαι, οσο υγιης και να εισαι. Το οτι ενας 60αρης δεν ταιριαζει με μια 30αρα ή μια 40αρα, ε ναι ειναι νομοτελεια γιατι σε 10 χρονια αυτος θα θελει χαπια για χοληστερινη και πιεση και η 40αρα-50αρα θα ψαχνει για νεο γκομενο γιατι δεν θα καλυπτονται οι αναγκες της. 

Δεν μιλησα για σενα, τα παιρνεις ΟΛΑ προσωπικα. Γενικα μιλαμε και συζηταμε!!

----------


## Macgyver

> ε οκ φιλε Macgyver μην τα ισοπεδωνουμε ολα....
> Υπαρχουν επισης και κατι αντρες που στα 45 και στα 50 νιωθουν ωριμοι να κανουν οικογενεια αλλα καμια 35αρα με μυαλο και λεφτα, δεν τους πλησιαζει γιατι δεν γουσταρει να χαραμισει τα νιατα και το χρονο της για καποιον που αυριο-μεθαυριο θα αποδειχθει λιγος σαν συντροφος.


ΔΕεν αναφρεσαι σε μενα ? ναχεις το θαρρος της γνωμηςσου , εγω βλεπω τνομα μου γραμενο,,,,,,,,

----------


## cdeleted29517

> δεν ειναι μονο η τσεπη. ειναι οι γνωριμιες, ο κυκλος, η διχτυωση, οι εμπειριες, το που συχναζεις, ποιους γνωριζεις, σε ποιους θα τη συστησεις, τι lifestyle εχεις, τι δουλεια κανεις και τι κυκλο εχεις εκει κλπ. Και φυσικα ισχυει και τα 2 φυλα.
> 
> Σιγουρα το ποσο νιωθεις ειναι σημαντικο αλλα η ηλικια ειναι ηλικια. Τα 30 ειναι 30 και τα 60 ειναι 60. Δεν αλλαζει αυτο. Οσο καλα και να κρατιεσαι, οσο υγιης και να εισαι. Το οτι ενας 60αρης δεν ταιριαζει με μια 30αρα ή μια 40αρα, ε ναι ειναι νομοτελεια γιατι σε 10 χρονια αυτος θα θελει χαπια για χοληστερινη και πιεση και η 40αρα-50αρα θα ψαχνει για νεο γκομενο γιατι δεν θα καλυπτονται οι αναγκες της. 
> 
> Δεν μιλησα για σενα, τα παιρνεις ΟΛΑ προσωπικα. Γενικα μιλαμε και συζηταμε!!


Όλα είναι θέμα ανθρώπων....μια 25άρα χύμα στο κύμα δεν μπορεί να μπλέξει με έναν κυριλέ 40άρη ας πούμε.......
Κάποιοι άλλοι όμως μπορούν....όχι πάντα φυσικά, αναλόγως πόσο ταιριάζουν , πόσο συμβιβάζονται ............

----------


## nick190813

> Όλα είναι θέμα ανθρώπων....μια 25άρα χύμα στο κύμα δεν μπορεί να μπλέξει με έναν κυριλέ 40άρη ας πούμε.......
> Κάποιοι άλλοι όμως μπορούν....όχι πάντα φυσικά, αναλόγως πόσο ταιριάζουν , πόσο συμβιβάζονται ............


εγω θα προσθεσω οτι ειναι περισσοτερο θεμα ηλικιας....συμφωνω με την μαρα..
και εγω σαν 25αρης εχω κυνηγησει 40αρες αλλα αποκλειστικα για σεξ δεν ηθελα τιποτα αλλο...
ο μονος λογος συνηθως για να υπαρξει τετοια σχεση ειναι καποιο οφελος...βαλτο καλα στο μυαλο σ αγαπητη κιουμπ

----------


## cdeleted29517

> εγω θα προσθεσω οτι ειναι περισσοτερο θεμα ηλικιας....συμφωνω με την μαρα..
> και εγω σαν 25αρης εχω κηνυγησει 40αρες αλλα αποκλειστικα για σεξ δεν ηθελα τιποτα αλλο...
> ο μονος λογος *συνηθως* για να υπαρξει τετοια σχεση ειναι καποιο οφελος...βαλτο καλα στο μυαλο σ αγαπητη κιουμπ


Δεν ξέρω νικ, εγώ πιστεύω στην έλξη μεταξύ δυο ανθρώπων.....
Εντάξει το συνήθως που βάζεις αρκεί.........

----------


## nick190813

> Δεν ξέρω νικ, εγώ πιστεύω στην έλξη μεταξύ δυο ανθρώπων.....
> Εντάξει το συνήθως που βάζεις αρκεί.........


το συνηθως σημαινει 90-95 % :)
den υπαρχει ελξη μεταξυ τετοιας διαφορας ηλικιας π λες κιουμπ..εκτος αμα εσενα σ εχει γυαλισει κκανενας 50αρης και λες οτι ισχυει τοτε παω πασο...αλλα δεν ισχυει με τιποτα....
Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από την Διαχείριση λόγω παραβίασης των Όρων Χρήσης

----------


## cdeleted29517

> το συνηθως σημαινει 90-95 % :)
> den υπαρχει ελξη μεταξυ τετοιας διαφορας ηλικιας π λες κιουμπ..εκτος αμα εσενα σ εχει γυαλισει κκανενας 50αρης και λες οτι ισχυει τοτε παω πασο...αλλα δεν ισχυει με τιποτα....Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από την Διαχείριση λόγω παραβίασης των Όρων Χρήσης


Συγγνώμη ρε νικ, μπορώ να έχω την άποψή μου ή μήπως σε ενοχλώ???? 
Και μίλα καλύτερα, γιατί λες διάφορες χοντράδες κατά καιρούς για χοντρές, αδερφές, γέρους κλπ
Κάποιοι τα διαβάζουν...........

----------


## nick190813

> Συγγνώμη ρε νικ, μπορώ να έχω την άποψή μου ή μήπως σε ενοχλώ????
> Και μίλα καλύτερα, γιατί λες διάφορες χοντράδες κατά καιρούς για χοντρές, αδερφές, γέρους κλπ
> Κάποιοι τα διαβάζουν...........


με ενοχλεις κιουμπ δεν θελω να εχεις αποψη τι να κανω με το ζορι δλδ να εχεις αποψη?ποιος στην ζητησε?
ας τα διαβαζουν δεν μ ενδιαφερει...Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από την Διαχείριση λόγω παραβίασης των Όρων Χρήσης 
οσο για τις χοντραδες αμα δεν σ αρεσουν κανε αναφορα στον μνοντερατορ

----------


## cdeleted29517

> με ενοχλεις κιουμπ δεν θελω να εχεις αποψη τι να κανω με το ζορι δλδ να εχεις αποψη?ποιος στην ζητησε?
> ας τα διαβαζουν δεν μ ενδιαφερει...Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από την Διαχείριση λόγω παραβίασης των Όρων Χρήσης 
> 
> οσο για τις χοντραδες αμα δεν σ αρεσουν κανε αναφορα στον μνοντερατορ


Πω πω τι να πω.............................................. σιωπώ........................................ .................
Δες ότι είσαι ένας εγωίσταρος και θα μάθεις πολλά πράγματα στη ζωή σου....................

----------


## nick190813

> Πω πω τι να πω.............................................. σιωπώ........................................ .................
> Δες ότι είσαι ένας εγωίσταρος και θα μάθεις πολλά πράγματα στη ζωή σου....................


ευχαριστω ,το ξερω οτι ειμαι και γουσταρω!!!!!

----------


## cdeleted29517

> ευχαριστω ,το ξερω οτι ειμαι και γουσταρω!!!!!


Αυτή είναι η απάντηση ενός εγωιστή, προβλημά σου...................

----------


## nick190813

> Αυτή είναι η απάντηση ενός εγωιστή, προβλημά σου...................


ε ναι δικο μ προβλημα θελω να το κρατησω για μενα δεν θελω να το μοιραστω

----------


## Mara.Z

> ΔΕεν αναφρεσαι σε μενα ? ναχεις το θαρρος της γνωμηςσου , εγω βλεπω τνομα μου γραμενο,,,,,,,,


απευθονομαι σε σενα για τη συζητηση, αλλα δεν σημαινει οτι μιλαω για τα προσωπικα ΣΟΥ και τις επιλογες ΣΟΥ και τη ζωη ΣΟΥ !

----------


## cdeleted29517

> ε ναι δικο μ προβλημα θελω να το κρατησω για μενα δεν θελω να το μοιραστω


Δεν χρειάζεται να το μοιραστείς...να βλέπεις μόνο τι γράφεις.........

Και κύκνε επειδή θα μπεις και θα τα πάρεις από τα οφ τοπικ και με το δίκιο σου, καταλαβαίνουμε όλοι αλλά άντε να κόψεις το συνήθειο............

----------


## Mara.Z

> Όλα είναι θέμα ανθρώπων....μια 25άρα χύμα στο κύμα δεν μπορεί να μπλέξει με έναν κυριλέ 40άρη ας πούμε.......
> Κάποιοι άλλοι όμως μπορούν....όχι πάντα φυσικά, αναλόγως πόσο ταιριάζουν , πόσο συμβιβάζονται ............


λοιπον ξερω 40αρη, πολυ κυριλε, και φραγκατος, και με εντυπωσιακες σπουδες, ο οποιος για την ανεμελια εμπλεξε με μια 25αρα που τοτε σπουδαζε ακομα. Ε μαζι του αυτη πηρε πτυχιο, εκανε μεταπτυχιακο και την εβαλε και σε διδακτορικο απο τις γνωριμιες που ειχε. Μεχρι και το θεμα του διδακτορικου το ειχε διαλεξει εμμεσα αυτος. 
Η σχεση κρατησε 4 χρονια. Μετα χωρισαν, ηταν και η κριση στη μεση. Αυτη διοριζεται σε μια θεση τελος παντων, και την παιρνουν με αποσπαση και τη βαζουν σε αλλη υπηρεσια οπου παλιοτερα δουλευε η μανα του...
Μετα αυτη τα φτιαχνει με αλλον, επισης φραγκατο ο οποιος ειναι πολυ διχτυωμενος στο εξωτερικο, με δικη του εταιρεια. Αρπαζει αυτη την ευκαιρια να κανει ενα μεταπτυχιακο στην πολη του εξωτερικου, παει εκει, και ολως τυχαιως ο αδερφος του της προσφερει δουλεια στην εταιρεια και ξενιτευεται...

Αυτο εννοω, συνδυαζουν το τερπνο μετα του ωφελιμου...

----------


## cdeleted29517

> λοιπον ξερω 40αρη, πολυ κυριλε, και φραγκατος, και με εντυπωσιακες σπουδες, ο οποιος για την ανεμελια εμπλεξε με μια 25αρα που τοτε σπουδαζε ακομα. Ε μαζι του αυτη πηρε πτυχιο, εκανε μεταπτυχιακο και την εβαλε και σε διδακτορικο απο τις γνωριμιες που ειχε. Μεχρι και το θεμα του διδακτορικου το ειχε διαλεξει εμμεσα αυτος. 
> Η σχεση κρατησε 4 χρονια. Μετα χωρισαν, ηταν και η κριση στη μεση. Αυτη διοριζεται σε μια θεση τελος παντων, και την παιρνουν με αποσπαση και τη βαζουν σε αλλη υπηρεσια οπου παλιοτερα δουλευε η μανα του...
> Μετα αυτη τα φτιαχνει με αλλον, επισης φραγκατο ο οποιος ειναι πολυ διχτυωμενος στο εξωτερικο, με δικη του εταιρεια. Αρπαζει αυτη την ευκαιρια να κανει ενα μεταπτυχιακο στην πολη του εξωτερικου, παει εκει, και ολως τυχαιως ο αδερφος του της προσφερει δουλεια στην εταιρεια και ξενιτευεται...
> 
> Αυτο εννοω, συνδυαζουν το τερπνο μετα του ωφελιμου...


Φιλομαθής η 25άρα .....χαχα

----------


## lena86

[QUOTE=Κύκνος;630732][FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=3][COLOR="#ff33ff"]Καλησπέρα!

Επηρεάστηκα από το θέμα ενός άλλου μέλους γι' αυτό ανοίγω τώρα και δικό μου...αυτός είναι ο ένας λόγος, νιώθω την ανάγκη να εκφράσω κάποια συναισθήματα μου...
Ο άλλος λόγος είναι ότι όπως λέει κι ο τίτλος έχω κάποιες απορίες σχετικά με την αντρική συμπεριφορά μιας και δεν με λες κι ιδιαίτερα έμπειρη...

κοιτα να δεις ..ειχες δυστυχως μια κακη εμπειρια..αλλα πιστεψε με δεν ολοι ετσι βίαιοι κ να σηκωνουν ψηλα το χερι επειδή τους νευριάζεις...αμα φερεσαι καλα στον αλλον θα σου φερθει κ αυτος καλα...Αν τωρα αυτος είναι καφρος κ δεν σε σεβεται...παρατα τον κ παμε για αλλα.Κ να ξερεις δεν είναι ολοι οι αντρες ετσι...Υπαρχουν κ αντρες που ξερουν να φερθουν σε μια γυναικα...Μην αφηνεις να σε επηρεαζει ενας εγωιστης που δεν ηξερε να φερθει σε μια γυναικα..σου αξιζει κατι καλυτερο..κ φυσικα ενας ΑΝΔΡΑΣ...αυτος ηταν γυναικουλα....ειχα καποιον αν αυτό σε παρηγορει κ ακομα κ στο ξερεις π φεροταν τρυφερα...που ξερεις μπορεις να γνωρίσεις κ εσυ έναν τέτοιον..κ να σε εχει βασιλισσα

----------


## nick190813

> Δεν χρειάζεται να το μοιραστείς...να βλέπεις μόνο τι γράφεις.........
> 
> Και κύκνε επειδή θα μπεις και θα τα πάρεις από τα οφ τοπικ και με το δίκιο σου, καταλαβαίνουμε όλοι αλλά άντε να κόψεις το συνήθειο............


sto janaeipa αμα δεν σου αρεσουν κανε αναφορα....τελος

----------


## Κύκνος

> κοιτα να δεις ..ειχες δυστυχως μια κακη εμπειρια..αλλα πιστεψε με δεν ολοι ετσι βίαιοι κ να σηκωνουν ψηλα το χερι επειδή τους νευριάζεις...αμα φερεσαι καλα στον αλλον θα σου φερθει κ αυτος καλα...Αν τωρα αυτος είναι καφρος κ δεν σε σεβεται...παρατα τον κ παμε για αλλα.Κ να ξερεις δεν είναι ολοι οι αντρες ετσι...Υπαρχουν κ αντρες που ξερουν να φερθουν σε μια γυναικα...Μην αφηνεις να σε επηρεαζει ενας εγωιστης που δεν ηξερε να φερθει σε μια γυναικα..σου αξιζει κατι καλυτερο..κ φυσικα ενας ΑΝΔΡΑΣ...αυτος ηταν γυναικουλα....ειχα καποιον αν αυτό σε παρηγορει κ ακομα κ στο ξερεις π φεροταν τρυφερα...που ξερεις μπορεις να γνωρίσεις κ εσυ έναν τέτοιον..κ να σε εχει βασιλισσα


Καλημέρα Λένα, καλώς ήρθες και σ' ευχαριστώ για το ενθαρρυντικό μήνυμα σου... :) Με ηρεμεί...
Είναι ότι πρέπει τέτοια ώρα, το τέλειο συμπλήρωμα ηρεμίας στο ωραίο όνειρο που είδα χθες: ότι ήμουν με τον πρώην μου και μιλούσαμε ήρεμα και με κρατούσε αγκαλιά όπως παλιά...ήταν τέλειο, ένιωσα ευτυχία κι ας μην είναι αλήθεια...

----------


## Macgyver

> Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από την Διαχείριση λόγω παραβίασης των Όρων Χρήσης


Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από την Διαχείριση λόγω παραβίασης των Όρων Χρήσης

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

> Θεωρητικα τα παντα ειναι δυνατα!
> οπως επισης και το αντιστροφο 25αρηδες που κυνηγανε μεγαλυτερες για τις εμπειριες και καλα...
> Πρακτικα στις ερωτικες/συντροφικες σχεσεις πανω απο 5-7 χρονια υπαρχει χασμα επι της ουσιας... 
> εδω φιλικα δεν κανεις ευκολα παρεα με καποιον-α πολυ μεγαλυτερο/μικροτερο γιατι ειναι διαφορετικη η οπτικη τους γωνια, οχι συντροφικά...
> Η 25αρα σημερα σπουδαζει ή μολις εχει τελειωσει και ειναι ανεργη ή ψαχνει να βρει δουλεια ή δουλευει με τα ελαχιστα. Ο 40αρης βγαζει κατιτις. Και μονο στα εξοδα αν σκεφτεις, αν τα βαλεις κατω, δεν βγαινουν, αλλη ζωη κανεις στα 25, αλλη ζωη κανεις στα 40. Και κοινωνικα επισης δεν δενουν. Αλλες παρεες εχει η 25αρα, αλλες ο 40αρης...


Βεβαια,αν ηταν αναποδα τα φυλα,δηλαδη ο αντρας 25αρης και η γυναικα 40αρα,θα ελεγες οτι η 40αρα εχει οποιον 25αρη θελει,και τι να τον κανει τον 40αρη τον βρωμογερο που δεν του σηκωνεται.
Και οποιος θα λεγε οτι ο 25αρης θα θελει την 40αρα μονο για σεξ θα τον ελεγες μισογυνη :p

----------


## Κύκνος

Παιδιά, το ξαναλέω, σας παρακαλώ σταματήστε να μαλώνετε, προσπαθώ να βγάλω μιαν άκρη...μην με εμποδίζετε, ευχαριστώ!

----------


## Mara.Z

> Βεβαια,αν ηταν αναποδα τα φυλα,δηλαδη ο αντρας 25αρης και η γυναικα 40αρα,θα ελεγες οτι η 40αρα εχει οποιον 25αρη θελει,και τι να τον κανει τον 40αρη τον βρωμογερο που δεν του σηκωνεται.
> Και οποιος θα λεγε οτι ο 25αρης θα θελει την 40αρα μονο για σεξ θα τον ελεγες μισογυνη :p


δεν ειπα κατι τετοιο, guys διαβαζετε πιο προσεχτικα, οι παρανοησεις ειναι πανευκολες στο γραπτο λογο!!
Και εξηγουμαι οσο πιο λιανα μπορω !
Ειπα οτι στις μεγαλες διαφορες ηλικιας υπαρχει χασμα επι της ουσιας στον τροπο ζωης, τους ρυθμους, τα θελω, τις αναγκες, τις προτεραιοτητες, τους στοχους. Και ειπα οτι αυτο ισχυει *και για τα 2 φυλα*. 
Σχεση που στηριζεται *μονο* στο σεξ και το συμφερον ειναι αλισβερισι, δεν ειναι συντροφικοτητα!!

----------


## Mara.Z

Καλημερα Κυκνε!! 
Τι κανεις??

----------


## δελφίνι

> Καλημερα Κυκνε!! 
> Τι κανεις??


Καλημέρα Μάρα!!! Τι κάνεις?

----------


## Κύκνος

> Καλημερα Κυκνε!! 
> Τι κανεις??


Καλημέρα Mara! :) Τι να κάνω, συγχύζομαι με τους ασεβείς που νομίζουν ότι το θέμα είναι για να κάνουν chat ενώ υπάρχουν και τα π.μ., όλα τα είχαμε τώρα ήρθε και το δελφίνι... :mad:

Κατά τα άλλα, είμαι πάλι λίγο μελαγχολική κι αγχωμένη άρχισε να περνάει σιγά σιγά η επίδραση του υπέροχου ονείρου...αχ και τι δεν θα δίνα για να γινόταν αλήθεια έστω και για μια στιγμή....τον αγαπάω τόσο πολύ...

Εσύ τι κάνεις;

----------


## Mara.Z

Καλημερα, καλα ειμαι, ψαχνω να βρω ρουχα.... ζαλιστηκα απο τους συνδυασμους

----------


## δελφίνι

> Καλημερα Δελφινι, καλα ειμαι, ψαχνω να βρω ρουχα.... ζαλιστηκα απο τους συνδυασμους


Καλημέρα Μάρα!!! Το ροζ με το άσπρο μια χαρά συνδυασμός είναι !!! Η από πάνω , η Κύκνος , πάλι τα νεύρα της έχει!! χαχαχαχα

----------


## Κύκνος

> Καλημέρα Μάρα!!! Το ροζ με το άσπρο μια χαρά συνδυασμός είναι !!! Η από πάνω , η Κύκνος , πάλι τα νεύρα της έχει!! χαχαχαχα


Εσύ μου τα σπας τα νεύρα αλλά θα σε φτιάξω καλά, έφαγες ήδη μιαν αναφορά για spam και ή φεύγεις από το θέμα μου ή θα τρως συνέχεια, διάλεξε και πάρε! Δεν θα σου απαντήσω ξανά απλά θα σου κάνω αναφορές κι είπα να σε προειδοποιήσω...

----------


## δελφίνι

> Εσύ μου τα σπας τα νεύρα αλλά θα σε φτιάξω καλά, έφαγες ήδη μιαν αναφορά για spam και ή φεύγεις από το θέμα μου ή θα τρως συνέχεια, διάλεξε και πάρε! Δεν θα σου απαντήσω ξανά απλά θα σου κάνω αναφορές κι είπα να σε προειδοποιήσω...


Καλέ γιατί σου σπάω τα νεύρα??? Εγώ καλό κορίτσι είμαι. Σου σπάω τα νεύρα για λογους ηθικής? Είσαι δηλαδή τοσο συντηρητική, σκληροπυρηνική και αυστηρών αρχών, επειδή με έκρινες ανηθικη, επειδή 20 χρονια πριν έκανα το φοβερό αμαρτημα να κλέψω το γκομενο της φίλης μου, αποκλείεται.

Αλήθεια πώς γίνονται οι αναφορές να κάνω και εγώ καμία ???

----------


## Mara.Z

Δελφινι, στο θεμα σου!!! τα καλα κοριτσια δεν μπαινουν σε ξενα θεματα

----------


## Macgyver

> Παιδιά, το ξαναλέω, σας παρακαλώ σταματήστε να μαλώνετε, προσπαθώ να βγάλω μιαν άκρη...μην με εμποδίζετε, ευχαριστώ!


Μα μας αρεσει να μαλωνουμε με τον Νικ , εμενα τουλαχιστον μαρεσει , δεν ξερω ο Νικ .......

----------


## Macgyver

> Αλήθεια πώς γίνονται οι αναφορές να κάνω και εγώ καμία ???


Δειξε ανωτεροτητα , Ολγα , εγω δεν κανω ποτε αναφορες ......ειναι μονο γι αυτους που δεν μπορουν ναντιμετωπισουν τον αλλον , και θαλουν βοηθεια ......

----------


## Macgyver

> Ειπα οτι στις μεγαλες διαφορες ηλικιας υπαρχει χασμα επι της ουσιας στον τροπο ζωης, τους ρυθμους, τα θελω, τις αναγκες, τις προτεραιοτητες, τους στοχους. Και ειπα οτι αυτο ισχυει *και για τα 2 φυλα*. 
> !!


Αυτη ειναι η αποψη σου , εγω εχω απο την 7/15 τακτικες φιλικες σχεσεις , τηλεφωνακια , με μια 19χρονη , σε πληροφορω, αν κιημουν αρνητικος στην αρχη , λογω διαφορας ηλικιας , συνεννοουμεθα περιφημα , αλλα ειναι ατσιδα η κοπελα , και πολυ ωριμη .....

----------


## Guest17012017

> Λόγω κάποιων άσχημων εμπειριών στο παρελθόν έχω σχηματίσει την άποψη ότι οι άντρες ως επί το πλείστον είναι βίαιοι και συγκεκριμένα ότι κυρίως σηκώνουν χέρι πολύ εύκολα αν τους νευριάσεις ή τους αντιμιλήσεις κι έπειτα ότι δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να δεχτούν το ότι κάποιες φορές μπορεί να μην θέλεις να έρθετε σ' επαφή και συνεπώς αφού φυσικά μπορούν θα σου την επιβάλλουν...
> 
> .


Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.

----------


## δελφίνι

> Δειξε ανωτεροτητα , Ολγα , εγω δεν κανω ποτε αναφορες ......ειναι μονο γι αυτους που δεν μπορουν ναντιμετωπισουν τον αλλον , και θαλουν βοηθεια ......


 Ναι έχεις δίκαιο η Κύκνος τις έχει ψωμοτύρι!!!

Που λες Κύκνε εγώ με αυτά που τραβάω θα ανακηρυχθώ σε αγία, πάει πολύ να μην με συμπαθείς κιόλας. Εμένα πρέπει να με αγαπάς για όσο περνάω στα καλά καθούμενα, ακόμα και αν φταίω...

----------


## Mara.Z

> Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης....



και πολλοι αντρες επισης ενα χερακι ξυλο το θελουν γιατι δεν εκτιμουν ! τα απαιτουν ολα ετοιμα και στρωμενα απο τη μαμα-γκομενα, και αν τους κουνησει την ουρα καμια γατα, γινονται λουης...
Και οταν τους φορτωσει τα κερατα η γατα αυτη, μετα φταινε οι απιστες, οι φιλοχρηματες, κλπ...

----------


## ftatl

Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.

----------


## Guest17012017

> και πολλοι αντρες επισης ενα χερακι ξυλο το θελουν γιατι δεν εκτιμουν ! τα απαιτουν ολα ετοιμα και στρωμενα απο τη μαμα-γκομενα, και αν τους κουνησει την ουρα καμια γατα, γινονται λουης...
> Και οταν τους φορτωσει τα *κερατα* η γατα αυτη, μετα *φταινε οι απιστες*, οι φιλοχρηματες, κλπ...


 Μα άμα μια γυναίκα σου φορτώσει κέρατα αυτομάτως είναι άπιστη και ******* και τσούλα εκτός φυσικά άμα καταπιέζεται πάρα πολύ άγρια στην σχέση της (πχ δέχεται κακοποίηση, σωματική ή ψυχολογική, απο τον συντροφο της)...Απλά πράγματα! 
Φιλοχρήματες?? Μα ολες οι γυναικες του κόσμου δεν είναι παραδόπιστες?? Άμα έχεις αμαξι πολυτελειας και βαρύ πορτοφαλι και χρυσό σκουλαρικακι την έχεις λιώσει την άλλην, αυτή είναι η αλήθεια....

----------


## ftatl

> Μα άμα μια γυναίκα σου φορτώσει κέρατα αυτομάτως είναι άπιστη και ******* και τσούλα εκτός φυσικά άμα καταπιέζεται πάρα πολύ άγρια στην σχέση της (πχ δέχεται κακοποίηση, σωματική ή ψυχολογική, απο τον συντροφο της)...Απλά πράγματα! 
> Φιλοχρήματες?? Μα ολες οι γυναικες του κόσμου δεν είναι παραδόπιστες?? Άμα έχεις αμαξι πολυτελειας και βαρύ πορτοφαλι και χρυσό σκουλαρικακι την έχεις λιώσει την άλλην, αυτή είναι η αλήθεια....



πως φαινεται ο ανθρωπος που σεβεται τις γυναικες.....

----------


## Guest17012017

Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.

----------


## Guest17012017

> πως φαινεται ο ανθρωπος που σεβεται τις γυναικες.....


 Ναι, ενώ άλλοι που σας χουφτώνουν σαν ζώα και σας πηδάνε λες και είστε τίποτσ τρόπαια σας εκτιμουν παρα πολύ σαν άτομα....Γαμώ τον φενιμισμό μου μεσα...

----------


## Mara.Z

> Και ας είναι η άλλη ******* και σου παίζει χοντρό παιχνίδι πίσω απο την πλάτη σου...


ΕΣΥ τη διαλεξες ομως για συντροφο σου!!
Ας προσεχες καλυτερα τα κριτηρια σου!!

----------


## Mara.Z

> Φιλοχρήματες?? Μα ολες οι γυναικες του κόσμου δεν είναι παραδόπιστες?? Άμα έχεις αμαξι πολυτελειας και βαρύ πορτοφαλι και χρυσό σκουλαρικακι την έχεις λιώσει την άλλην, αυτή είναι η αλήθεια....


χαχα ξερεις εδω και κατι δεκαετιες οι γυναικες εχουν βγει στην αγορα εργασιας, εχουν μισθο, ασφαλιση! Δεν περιμενουν απο τον κουβαλητη του σπιτιου να τους τα φερει ολα ετοιμα κλεισμενες στην κουζινα....
Μη σου πω οτι υπαρχουν κατι αντρες που κοιτανε ποια εχει σιγουρο μισθο να της προτεινουν γαμο για να εξασφαλιστουν.

----------


## ftatl

Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.

----------


## ftatl

> χαχα ξερεις εδω και κατι δεκαετιες οι γυναικες εχουν βγει στην αγορα εργασιας, εχουν μισθο, ασφαλιση! Δεν περιμενουν απο τον κουβαλητη του σπιτιου να τους τα φερει ολα ετοιμα κλεισμενες στην κουζινα....
> Μη σου πω οτι υπαρχουν κατι αντρες που κοιτανε ποια εχει σιγουρο μισθο να της προτεινουν γαμο για να εξασφαλιστουν.



γιατι παλλια δεν κοιτουσαν την προικα??? θελανε και σπιτι και δουλα και τωρα δηλαδη αλλα λεμε τωρα....

----------


## Guest17012017

Καλά, έτσι μου έρχεται να αρχίσω να ανοίγω τώρα τα παλιά μου θέματα για το πως θα επρεπε να ειναι η κοινωνια αλλα δεν γουσταρω να ξαναφαω μπαν....

----------


## Guest17012017

> Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης..


Εγώ φαλλοκράτης?? Το άλλο με τον τοτό το ξέρεις??







> Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης..


 Διακρίνω ρατσισμό απο μια μαχητρια φεμινιστρια??

----------


## ftatl

> Εγώ φαλλοκράτης?? Το άλλο με τον τοτό το ξέρεις??



βγηκε ανεκδοτο με τον τοτο το φαλοκρατη για πες το μου?

----------


## Guest17012017

Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.

----------


## ftatl

Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.

----------


## lena86

να σαι καλα...!

----------


## lena86

> Όχι αλλά ξέρω ένα άλλο...Ήταν κάποτε ο κόκορας και κυνήγαγε την κότα για να την πηδηξει...Η κότα καθώς έτρεχε σκέφτονταν <<Άμα συνεχίσω να τρέχω θα χάσω το γ...ση, άμα σταματήσω θα με πει *******, αα το βρήκα! Θα σκοντάψω!>>...


βρε περαστικε ηρεμησε ..δεν είναι ολες οι γυναικες πουτ...όπως κ δεν είναι ολοι οι αντρες μαλακ..

δεν είναι όλα τα δαχτυλα ιδια

----------


## Κύκνος

> Μα μας αρεσει να μαλωνουμε με τον Νικ , εμενα τουλαχιστον μαρεσει , δεν ξερω ο Νικ .......


Ε, δεν μ' αρέσει εμένα σε δικό μου θέμα, σεβάσου το επιτέλους!
Δελφίνι, εσύ τα έκανες σκατά σιγά μην σε λυπηθώ κιόλας και στην τελική δεν θα μου πεις εσύ τι θα κάνω, τσακίσου από εδώ που το κάνεις επίτηδες για να μ΄εκνευρίζεις και μετά μου το παίζεις καλό κορίτσι κι αθώα περιστερά...

----------


## Κύκνος

> Δεν σε ξέρω εσένα προσωπικά αλλά πολλές γυναίκες θα άξιζαν ένα ωραίο χεράκι ξύλο λόγω συμπεριφοράς...Άλλες γυναίκες στο ισλαμ φορανε μπούρκες και τις πετάνε οξύ στα μούτρα και εδώ αντί να προσφέρουν κάτι καλό κάνουν σκατά την κοινωνία με την συμπεριφορά τους κοιτάζοντας μόνο χρήμα και καλοπέραση...


Περαστικέ, εγώ είμαι πολύ ήσυχο άτομο με μεγάλη υπομονή αλλά όλα έχουν και τα όρια τους...
Επίσης στο ισλάμ είναι νόμιμος κι ο βιασμός, μην μου πεις ότι το υποστηρίζεις κι αυτό...
Τέλος ούτε εσείς είστε διαμάντια...

----------


## Κύκνος

> Ναι έχεις δίκαιο η Κύκνος τις έχει ψωμοτύρι!!!
> 
> Που λες Κύκνε εγώ με αυτά που τραβάω θα ανακηρυχθώ σε αγία, πάει πολύ να μην με συμπαθείς κιόλας. Εμένα πρέπει να με αγαπάς για όσο περνάω στα καλά καθούμενα, ακόμα και αν φταίω...


Ποια είσαι εσύ που θα μου πεις τι θα κάνω; Άντε παράτα με πια αξημέρωτα, πάψε να με ενοχλείς!
Που επειδή εσύ θέλεις σώνει και καλά αποδοχή θα με πρήζεις συνέχεια! Ε δεν είσαι καλή όσο κι αν προσπαθείς να το παίξεις, άσε με ήσυχη πια! Με ενοχλείς συνέχεια και μετά παραπονιέσαι που τρως παρατηρήσεις! Με ταράζεις, σταμάτα το πια! Και ναι, είμαι αυστηρών αρχών κι εσύ με ενοχλείς με όσα κάνεις που βρίζεις κλπ...ΑΣΕ ΜΕ ΗΣΥΧΗ ΠΙΑ!!! Με κάνεις χειρότερα!

----------


## Guest17012017

> Περαστικέ, εγώ είμαι πολύ ήσυχο άτομο με μεγάλη υπομονή αλλά όλα έχουν και τα όρια τους...
> Επίσης στο ισλάμ είναι νόμιμος κι ο βιασμός, μην μου πεις ότι το υποστηρίζεις κι αυτό...
> Τέλος ούτε εσείς είστε διαμάντια...


 Το πόσο ήσυχη είσαι και πόσο υπομονή έχεις φαίνεται απο τις μπιχτες σου προς διάφορα μέλη αλλά τέλος πάντων... 
Εντάξει απο εκεί που μέχρι σήμερα ήμουν άνετος για κάνα μισάωρο ένιωσα σκατά γαμω την ζωή μου μέσα

----------


## Κύκνος

> Το πόσο ήσυχη είσαι και πόσο υπομονή έχεις φαίνεται απο τις μπιχτες σου προς διάφορα μέλη αλλά τέλος πάντων... 
> Εντάξει απο εκεί που μέχρι σήμερα ήμουν άνετος για κάνα μισάωρο ένιωσα σκατά γαμω την ζωή μου μέσα


Όταν μου κουβαλιούνται εδώ πέρα σε δικό μου θέμα που το έγραψα για να βρω βοήθεια έχω κάθε δικαίωμα να διαμαρτυρηθώ...ν' ανοίξουν δικό τους και να μην με ενοχλούν...
Καλά άσε κι εγώ χάλια νύχτα περνάω σήμερα με το γάτο να γκρινιάζει συνέχεια και να με ξυπνάει...

----------


## Macgyver

> Ε, δεν μ' αρέσει εμένα σε δικό μου θέμα, σεβάσου το επιτέλους!
> ...


Ελα βρε Κυκνε , δεν ανοιξες και κανα τρομερο θεμα , αμα ανοιγες , ' πως θα βγει η Ελλαδα απο την κριση ' , δεν θα εγραφε κανεις τιποτα οφ τοπικ .............

----------


## Κύκνος

> Ελα βρε Κυκνε , δεν ανοιξες και κανα τρομερο θεμα , αμα ανοιγες , ' πως θα βγει η Ελλαδα απο την κριση ' , δεν θα εγραφε κανεις τιποτα οφ τοπικ .............


Ε, τώρα τι να σου πω, είσαι απαράδεκτος! Για μένα είναι σημαντικό αυτό το θέμα, δεν το άνοιξα για να κάνετε εσείς chat! Και το λένε κι οι κανόνες που τους γράφετε και μετά μου λες γιατί κάνω αναφορές...βρε μια χαρά κάνω, όχι θα κάτσω να με συγχύζετε εσείς...δεν σφάξανε!

----------


## Κύκνος

Και δεν πρόκειται ν' απαντήσω ξανά ούτε σ' εσένα ούτε στο δελφίνι μόνο το ψωμοτύρι μου θα τρώω οπότε μην μου απευθύνεστε τζάμπα εκτός κι αν δεν έχετε κάτι καλύτερο να κάνετε...

----------


## Macgyver

Kαλε , πως κανεις ετσι ? ιδιοτροπεψες .........

----------


## den_katalavenw...

ντροπη σας να κανετε εναν ανθρωπο ( το κυκνάκι) να αναστατωνεται και μην εχει ψυχικη ηρεμια με τις φασαρίες σας, τουλαχιστον σεβαστείτε οτι υπαρχει ενα προβλημα γενικα και μην διογκωνετε το προβλημα!!!! κωλοφόρουμ

----------


## Κύκνος

> ντροπη σας να κανετε εναν ανθρωπο ( το κυκνάκι) να αναστατωνεται και μην εχει ψυχικη ηρεμια με τις φασαρίες σας, τουλαχιστον σεβαστείτε οτι υπαρχει ενα προβλημα γενικα και μην διογκωνετε το προβλημα!!!! κωλοφόρουμ


Ευχαριστώ για την υποστήριξη den katalavenw, έστειλα μήνυμα στη διαχείριση κι ελπίζω ότι θα επιληφθεί του θέματος μιας και μερικοί δεν ξέρουν να σέβονται...

----------


## ftatl

> βρε περαστικε ηρεμησε ..δεν είναι ολες οι γυναικες πουτ...όπως κ δεν είναι ολοι οι αντρες μαλακ..
> 
> δεν είναι όλα τα δαχτυλα ιδια


μη το ψαχνεις για αυτον ολες οι γυναικες ειναι πουτανες

----------


## Guest17012017

> μη το ψαχνεις για αυτον ολες οι γυναικες ειναι πουτανες


 Με σύμβολο τον " αδικοχαμένο " Παντελίδη, απαραίτητο αξεσουάρ τον ένα τόνο μπογιά ακόμα και για το περίπτερο, έφεση και μεράκι στο one night up, αποστροφή απο το συναίσθημα και έλξη απο την πιστωτική κάρτα του λεγάμενου....αυτή είναι η μόνη λέξη που μου έρχεται στο μυαλό!
Βέβαια τόσο πλούσια είναι η ελληνική γλώσσα, όλο και κάποια άλλη λέξη μπορεί να υπάρχει...

----------


## Macgyver

> ντροπη σας να κανετε εναν ανθρωπο ( το κυκνάκι) να αναστατωνεται και μην εχει ψυχικη ηρεμια με τις φασαρίες σας, τουλαχιστον σεβαστείτε οτι υπαρχει ενα προβλημα γενικα και μην διογκωνετε το προβλημα!!!! κωλοφόρουμ


Ολοι οσοι ειμαστε εδω , προβληματα εχουμε , δεν κανουμε ομως την τριχα τριχιά .........εγω εχω να παω στην θαλασσα απο το 2004 , εχει δει κανεις να κλαιγομαι και να οδυρομαι ?

----------


## Macgyver

Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.

----------


## ftatl

Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.

----------


## Numenor

Εγώ αυτό που δεν έχω καταλάβει στο νήμα είναι, ο ένας θέλει να δέρνει τις γυναίκες και να τις λέει Π......ες, οι κοπέλες προσπαθούν να του δώσουν να καταλάβει ότι δεν είναι έτσι τα πράγματα και συμφωνώ μαζί τους στα περισσότερα. Ο άλλος βρίζει τους πεθαμένους όποιοι και αν ήταν αυτοί-ος-η και στην τελική έγινε το θέμα αλλαμπούρδαλα.

----------


## Numenor

Με πρόλαβε η διαχείριση :)

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

> χαχα ξερεις εδω και κατι δεκαετιες οι γυναικες εχουν βγει στην αγορα εργασιας, εχουν μισθο, ασφαλιση! Δεν περιμενουν απο τον κουβαλητη του σπιτιου να τους τα φερει ολα ετοιμα κλεισμενες στην κουζινα....
> Μη σου πω οτι υπαρχουν κατι αντρες που κοιτανε ποια εχει σιγουρο μισθο να της προτεινουν γαμο για να εξασφαλιστουν.


Kαλα αυτο δεν στεκει.Πολλες ειναι που θελουν στις εξοδους να τα πληρωνει ολα ο αλλος,οχι γιατι δεν εχουν οι ιδιες,απλως το βρισκουν μαγκια να συμβαινει αυτο,και τα λεφτα που εξοικονομουν τα δινουν για τον εαυτο τους (ρουχα κλπ)

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

> Ναι, ενώ άλλοι που σας χουφτώνουν σαν ζώα και σας πηδάνε λες και είστε τίποτσ τρόπαια σας εκτιμουν παρα πολύ σαν άτομα....Γαμώ τον φενιμισμό μου μεσα...


Κλασικο ειδος γυναικας,ολοι ειναι μισογυνηδες εκτος απο τον νο.1 μισογυνη που ειναι το αγορι τους συνηθως.
Δεν το λεω προσωπικα για καποια απο εδω,αλλα γενικα οι φεμινιστριες στα λογια ειναι πολυ περισσοτερες απο τις φεμινιστριες στην πραξη.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> ντροπη σας να κανετε εναν ανθρωπο ( το κυκνάκι) να αναστατωνεται και μην εχει ψυχικη ηρεμια με τις φασαρίες σας, τουλαχιστον σεβαστείτε οτι υπαρχει ενα προβλημα γενικα και μην διογκωνετε το προβλημα!!!! κωλοφόρουμ


 κατ αυτη την αποψη αν ειχα παρει στα σοβαρα ολους αυτους που νομιζαν οτι μπορουν να με αναστατωσουν τωρα θα ειμουν σε νειρολογικη κλινικη.αλλα αφου καταλαβαν οτι στου κουφου τη πορτα οσο θελεις βροντα μαλον εκνευριστηκαν οι ιδιοι επειδη απετυχαν να με εκνευρισουν χαχα ετριξε ο εγκεφαλος σου?

----------


## Guest17012017

> Κλασικο ειδος γυναικας,ολοι ειναι μισογυνηδες εκτος απο τον νο.1 μισογυνη που ειναι το αγορι τους συνηθως.
> Δεν το λεω προσωπικα για καποια απο εδω,αλλα γενικα οι φεμινιστριες στα λογια ειναι πολυ περισσοτερες απο τις φεμινιστριες στην πραξη.


Αλαφροΐσκιωτε να αγιάσει το στόμα σου μεγάλε!!! 
Γεμίσαμε ψευτοφεμινιστριες της δεκαρας που απο την μια μας λένε μισογυνιδες άμα πούμε μια κουβέντα παραπάνω και απο την κάθονται στην πολυθρονιτσα τους., κάνουν την ωραία αποτρίχωση και τα λεφτά τα περιμένουν απο τον άντρα... 
Οι ίδιες οι γυναίκες είναι υπεύθυνες για την σημερινή τους κατάσταση αλλά δεν βαριέσαι... Στου κουφού την πορτα άρπα την πόρτα και φύγε...

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

ε εσυ πες της οτι τη θες τριχωτη αν σε χαλαει η αποτριχωση.σε χαλαει δηλ?

----------


## ftatl

> ε εσυ πες της οτι τη θες τριχωτη αν σε χαλαει η αποτριχωση.σε χαλαει δηλ?



τριχωτες τις θελουν τις γυναικες.... αβαφτες, χοντρες, να σταζουν βαρβατιλα.

----------


## Guest17012017

> τριχωτες τις θελουν τις γυναικες.... αβαφτες, χοντρες, να σταζουν βαρβατιλα.


Εσύ τον άντρα φαντάζομαι τον θες φουσκωτό και άτριχο και προπαντως ματσωμενο έτσι δεν είναι ;;;
Άμα δεν έχει λεφτά ο άλλος είναι σαν την σούπα χωρίς το αυγολέμονο... Δεν λέει....

----------


## Κύκνος

Λοιπόν, επειδή μου έχουν σπάσει τα νεύρα αν η διαχείριση δεν μπορεί να μαζέψει όσους κατάντησαν το θέμα μου φτηνό chat και κουβέντα για άσχετα θέματα καλύτερα ας το κλειδώσει, ευχαριστώ!

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

δε νομιζω χοντρη δεν ειναι καπια που εχει λιγο παραπανω περιφερεια χοντρη ειναι καπια που εχει μπρατσα παλαιστη απλως αυτο το βιολι και πιο αδυνατη και πιο αδυνατη και πιο αδυνατη ειναι βαρετο.

----------


## nick190813

κυκναρε γτ νευρακια βρε?εσυ π εισαι παντα ηρεμη?τι επαθες?

----------


## Κύκνος

> κυκναρε γτ νευρακια βρε?εσυ π εισαι παντα ηρεμη?τι επαθες?


Δεν αντέχω άλλο, αυτό έπαθα! Άνοιξα ένα θέμα για να πάρω βοήθεια κι έχει γίνει αρένα, κουβέντα καφενείου και ανεπιθύμητα μηνύματα και μέλη...ε, προτιμώ να κλειδωθεί παρά να βλέπω αυτή την κατάντια σε κάτι που το προόριζα για να είναι σοβαρό, χειροτερεύει η ψυχολογία μου μ' αυτή την κατάσταση...

----------


## Κύκνος

> δε νομιζω χοντρη δεν ειναι καπια που εχει λιγο παραπανω περιφερεια χοντρη ειναι καπια που εχει μπρατσα παλαιστη απλως αυτο το βιολι και πιο αδυνατη και πιο αδυνατη και πιο αδυνατη ειναι βαρετο.


Αλέξανδρε, θα συνεχίσεις ακόμα κι εσύ αυτό το χάλι; Δεν καταλαβαίνεις ότι με ενοχλεί; Μπουρδέλο το κάνατε το θέμα μου!

----------


## nick190813

> Δεν αντέχω άλλο, αυτό έπαθα! Άνοιξα ένα θέμα για να πάρω βοήθεια κι έχει γίνει αρένα, κουβέντα καφενείου και ανεπιθύμητα μηνύματα και μέλη...ε, προτιμώ να κλειδωθεί παρά να βλέπω αυτή την κατάντια σε κάτι που το προόριζα για να είναι σοβαρό, χειροτερεύει η ψυχολογία μου μ' αυτή την κατάσταση...


συμβαινουν και αυτα βρε κυκνε σ ενα φορουμ...προσπαθησε να χαλαρωσεις και ασε τους να λενε οτι θελουν ....ς αμα θες να το κλειδωσεις κλειδωσε το τοτε...
εσυ κατα τα αλλα ειισαι καλυτερΑ ΣΜΡ?¨και γτ χειροτερευει η ψυχολογια σ?

----------


## Κύκνος

> συμβαινουν και αυτα βρε κυκνε σ ενα φορουμ...προσπαθησε να χαλαρωσεις και ασε τους να λενε οτι θελουν ....ς αμα θες να το κλειδωσεις κλειδωσε το τοτε...
> εσυ κατα τα αλλα ειισαι καλυτερΑ ΣΜΡ?¨και γτ χειροτερευει η ψυχολογια σ?


Ε όχι ρε συ, να μάθουν να σέβονται και τους κανόνες. Ναι, αν δεν μπορεί η διαχείριση να το σταματήσει αυτό τότε να το κλειδώσει και να βρουν αλλού να το κάνουν παιδική χαρά. Γι' αυτό χειροτερεύει η ψυχολογία μου επειδή δεν με σέβονται καν και γράφουν βλακείες!

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Αλέξανδρε, θα συνεχίσεις ακόμα κι εσύ αυτό το χάλι; Δεν καταλαβαίνεις ότι με ενοχλεί; Μπουρδέλο το κάνατε το θέμα μου!


εγω δε πιστευω οτι υπαρχει κατι που δε σε ενοχλει αλλιως ανοιξε ενα θεμα γραφοντας ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ μονο εγω θα μιλαω εδω και εσεις απλως θα απαντατε σε αυτα που λεω.

----------


## Κύκνος

> εγω δε πιστευω οτι υπαρχει κατι που δε σε ενοχλει αλλιως ανοιξε ενα θεμα γραφοντας ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ μονο εγω θα μιλαω εδω και εσεις απλως θα απαντατε σε αυτα που λεω.


Σώπα...μια χαρά μιλούσαμε πριν κουβαληθείτε όλοι οι ανεγκέφαλοι εδώ πέρα...και ναι φυσικά σ' αυτά που λέω θ' απαντάτε αν δεν μπορείς να μείνεις μέσα στο θέμα είναι δικό σου πρόβλημα. Εγώ δεν ξαναγράφω εδώ πέρα και ζητώ να κλειδωθεί το θέμα και να σβηστούν τα άσχετα μηνύματα αφού προφανώς η διαχείριση δεν μπορεί να γίνει αυστηρότερη όπως υποτίθεται ότι θα γινόταν. Συγχαρητήρια που με διώχνετε από το θέμα που άνοιξα, μπράβο σας!

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

αχα αφου δε θα ζητησεις να σφυριξουν και κανενα πεναλτι παλι καλα.εγω λεω να πας σε κανενα ψυχολογο να σου μαθει τεχνικες χαλαρωσης αντι να τρωγεσε εδω λεγοντας τι σου εκαναν οι αλλοι συνεχεια.

----------


## Κύκνος

> αχα αφου δε θα ζητησεις να σφυριξουν και κανενα πεναλτι παλι καλα.εγω λεω να πας σε κανενα ψυχολογο να σου μαθει τεχνικες χαλαρωσης αντι να τρωγεσε εδω λεγοντας τι σου εκαναν οι αλλοι συνεχεια.


Πάω σε ψυχολόγο αλλά άτομα σαν και μερικούς από εσάς δεν αντέχονται ούτε με ένα κουτί λεξοτανίλ τη μέρα! Άντε κοίτα τα χάλια σου και τα ακαταλαβίστικα που λες μια ζωή και παράτα με! Άντε γεια!

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

ενω τωρα εσυ πχ που μας λες ανεγκεφαλους δε παραβαινεις τους ορους χρησης δασκαλε που διδασκες και λογο δε κρατεις....

----------


## Κύκνος

> ενω τωρα εσυ πχ που μας λες ανεγκεφαλους δε παραβαινεις τους ορους χρησης δασκαλε που διδασκες και λογο δε κρατεις....


Εσείς φταίτε γι' αυτό που δεν τους σεβαστήκατε εξαρχής...από εδώ και στο εξής μην κουράζεσαι να γράφεις, δεν θα σου απαντήσω ξανά...

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

αν θες μπορω να σου κανω σεμιναρια αντοχης και μαλιστα δωρεαν!
προσεχε πως αντεχεις τα παντα
λες ολα ΣΤΑ μου και μετα δε σε πιανει τιποτα και οι αλλοι το παλευουν το παλευουν το παλευουν μεχρι που εκνευριζονται οι ιδιοι.
αν το δικο σου επιπεδο αυτο δε το καταλαβαινει τωρα τι να σου κανω αυξησε τις συνεδριες στον ψυχαναλυτη μπας και το εμπεδωσεις.

----------


## ftatl

> Εσύ τον άντρα φαντάζομαι τον θες φουσκωτό και άτριχο και προπαντως ματσωμενο έτσι δεν είναι ;;;
> Άμα δεν έχει λεφτά ο άλλος είναι σαν την σούπα χωρίς το αυγολέμονο... Δεν λέει....


οχι τον θελω να μου φοραει μπουρκα να με σαπιζει στο ξυλο και να μου ριχνει οξυ.....

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

απο που εβγαλες ολα αυτα τα συμπερασματα δε μπορω να καταλαβω αντρες ειναι δεν ειναι ο τζακ ο αντεροβγαλτης το εχετε χοντρυνει πολυ το ολο θεμα αν ηταν ολα ετσι οπως τα λετε ολες θα ηταν 90 κιλα και θα εβγαιναν εξω με μαυρα ματια και οι αλλες μισες θα ταν στο κατ.

----------


## δελφίνι

> Δελφίνι, εσύ τα έκανες σκατά σιγά μην σε λυπηθώ κιόλας και στην τελική δεν θα μου πεις εσύ τι θα κάνω, *τσακίσου από εδώ* που το κάνεις επίτηδες για να μ΄εκνευρίζεις και μετά μου το παίζεις καλό κορίτσι κι αθώα περιστερά...


Μου θυμίζεις την ελληνική ταινία με την Αλίκη Βουγιουκλάκη "η αγάπη μας" και τον Δημήτρη Παπαμιχαήλ! χαχαχαχα


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lxzpgaFBP-Y


Καλό κορίτσι είμαι βρε δεν το παίζω αλήθεια στο λέω!!! Πίστεψέ με επιτέλους!!!

Ε τα έκανα λίγο σκατά αλλά ανθρώπινα είναι όλα!!! Εσύ τι άνθρωπος είσαι επιτέλους??? Λυπήσου με που υποφέρω!!!

----------


## Κύκνος

> Μου θυμίζεις την ελληνική ταινία με την Αλίκη Βουγιουκλάκη "η αγάπη μας" και τον Δημήτρη Παπαμιχαήλ! χαχαχαχα
> 
> Καλό κορίτσι είμαι βρε δεν το παίζω αλήθεια στο λέω!!! Πίστεψέ με επιτέλους!!!
> 
> Ε τα έκανα λίγο σκατά αλλά ανθρώπινα είναι όλα!!! Εσύ τι άνθρωπος είσαι επιτέλους??? Λυπήσου με που υποφέρω!!!


Εσύ με λυπάσαι που με έκανες να κλαίω με τα άσχετα που έγραφες και που δεν σταματάς; Όχι. Εγώ γιατί να σε λυπηθώ;

----------


## Guest17012017

> Μου θυμίζεις την ελληνική ταινία με την Αλίκη Βουγιουκλάκη "η αγάπη μας" και τον Δημήτρη Παπαμιχαήλ! χαχαχαχα
> 
> Καλό κορίτσι είμαι βρε δεν το παίζω αλήθεια στο λέω!!! Πίστεψέ με επιτέλους!!!
> 
> Ε τα έκανα λίγο σκατά αλλά ανθρώπινα είναι όλα!!! Εσύ τι άνθρωπος είσαι επιτέλους??? Λυπήσου με που υποφέρω!!!


Εγώ πιστεύω ότι είσαι καλός άνθρωπος, άμα δεν ήσουν τότε απλά δεν θα είχες καθόλου ενοχές για ο, τι έγινε...

----------


## δελφίνι

> Εγώ πιστεύω ότι είσαι καλός άνθρωπος, άμα δεν ήσουν τότε απλά δεν θα είχες καθόλου ενοχές για ο, τι έγινε...


*Είμαι βρε καλέ μου περαστικέ είμαι!!!!*

----------


## δελφίνι

> Εσύ με λυπάσαι που με έκανες να κλαίω με τα άσχετα που έγραφες και που δεν σταματάς; Όχι. Εγώ γιατί να σε λυπηθώ;


Άντε σε λυπάμαι και εγώ και δεν το συνεχίζω!!!

----------


## Κύκνος

> Άντε σε λυπάμαι και εγώ και δεν το συνεχίζω!!!


Οκ τότε, σταματάω κι εγώ γιατί αυτό είναι το σωστό και προσπαθώ όσο μου επιτρέπουν οι αδυναμίες μου να το κάνω...
Πάντως αν μου επιτρέπεις μια συμβουλή: πάνε κι εξομολογήσου για να πάρεις την ευλογία του παπά και του Θεού και μην το ξανασκεφτείς πια, εγώ έτσι έκανα όταν θεώρησα ότι είχα κάνει κάτι πολύ λάθος ακόμα κι αν το έκανα στον εαυτό μου...ουφ! (αναστεναγμός ανακούφισης)

----------


## Macgyver

> εγω δε πιστευω οτι υπαρχει κατι που δε σε ενοχλει αλλιως ανοιξε ενα θεμα γραφοντας ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ μονο εγω θα μιλαω εδω και εσεις απλως θα απαντατε σε αυτα που λεω.


Σωστος ................................

----------


## δελφίνι

> Οκ τότε, σταματάω κι εγώ γιατί αυτό είναι το σωστό και προσπαθώ όσο μου επιτρέπουν οι αδυναμίες μου να το κάνω...
> Πάντως αν μου επιτρέπεις μια συμβουλή: πάνε κι εξομολογήσου για να πάρεις την ευλογία του παπά και του Θεού και μην το ξανασκεφτείς πια, εγώ έτσι έκανα όταν θεώρησα ότι είχα κάνει κάτι πολύ λάθος ακόμα κι αν το έκανα στον εαυτό μου...ουφ! (αναστεναγμός ανακούφισης)


Το εξομολογήθηκα τότε που το έκανα. Ελπίζω να το ξεχάσω μια ΓΙΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ!!!

----------


## Terry

Λοιπόν άκου. Πρέπει να αλλάξεις εσύ πρώτα. Εάν κάποιος σήκωσε χέρι πάνω σου και το δέχτηκες τότε έχω να σου πω κάτι με όλο το σεβασμό. Έχεις πολύ χαμηλή αυτοπεποίθηση και αυτό γιατί δεν έχεις ανοίξει βιβλίο. Πρέπει να διαβάσεις βιβλία αυτοβοήθειας οπωςδήποτε θεωρώ ότι θα σε βοηθήσουν να κατανοήσεις τον εαυτό σου, άρα και τους άλλους. Εάν θέλεις να αλλάξουν τα πράγματα για σένα, άλλαξε εσύ πρωτα.
Επίσης αν θέλεις μπορείς να κάνεις subscribe στο κανάλι μου, μιλάω για τέτοια θέματα και αν θες να αναλύσω κάτι απλά μου κάνεις σχόλιο εκεί.
Το βίντεο διαγράφηκε από τη διαχείριση (σπαμ-διαφήμιση)

----------


## koritsi83

> Καταλαβαίνω ότι είναι λίγο υπερβολικό αλλά φοβήθηκα πολύ...και μου έχει μείνει τραύμα, δεν μπορώ εύκολα να προχωρήσω με κάποιον γιατί νομίζω ότι θα μου κάνει κακό, ότι π.χ. θα του ζητήσω να σταματήσει (γιατί μερικές φορές μου έρχεται στο μυαλό αυτός ο μαλάκας που λες και μπλοκάρω αυτομάτως και πανικοβάλλομαι) και δεν θα μου δώσει σημασία όπως δεν μου έδινε κι αυτός...έχει τύχει μέχρι και τα κλάματα να βάλω σε παρόμοια φάση απ' το φόβο μου και τις αναμνήσεις...


Kati paromeio egine kai se emena prin xronia. Den tha mpw se polles leptomeries, alla me to zori enas pou gnoriza me biase....Me ekane kairo na to ksexasw..Kai opios andras kai ean me pliasiaze meta den tou edina simaseia kai apofeuga giati fovomouna....Alla den einai oloi h andres to idio....(Pigena eidi se eidiko kai bohthise auto) Alla gnorisa ena andra kai tou eipa thn alitheia . Tou eipa oti fovamouna ekeini th stigmi kai mpori kai na mhn antexa kiolas. Eixa mia idea sto mialo mou oti kai ean erxotane auti h stigmi tha trelenomouna, th anxonomouna, kai tha etrexa ekso apo to diamerisma tou san treli klegontas..Ekane ypomoni mazi mou kai to kseperasa siga siga ...euxomai na to kseperaseis giati einai polu duskolo na ponas kai na exeis teties skepseis exetias enos blaka, ..min ton afiseis na sou katastrepsi th zwh etsi to skeftika ego...


Den einai oloi h andres to idio, opos kai h alli eipane den einai oles h gynekes to idio...

----------


## koritsi83

> Καλημερα!!!!
> 
> Κυκνε και εγω 37 ειμαι, σε νιωθω... Παιδι ιδεατα και εγω θα ηθελα ΑΛΛΑ σκεφτομαι απο την αλλη οτι ειναι μια τεραστια ευθυνη και 24 ωρη απασχοληση, δεν μπορεις να παρεις κανενα ρεπο... Και δεν ειμαι γεννημενη για σπιτι, νοικοκυριο και μεγαλωμα παιδιων, τα βαριέμαι!...Θελω να ταξιδεψω παρα πολυ, οταν ξεμπερδεψω με τη δουλεια θελω να κανω 2ο πτυχιο, και αλλα επισης που εχω ονειρευτει και θελω πολυ να κανω, οποτε που χρονος για παιδι??
> 
> Και αντρα να βρεις, ας ειναι καλος για μια σχεση και για σπιτι. Γιατι απο συναισθηματικη καλυψη μην περιμενεις πολλα... οι αντρες σκεφτονται και λειτουργουν διαφορετικά !!!


Kai ego etsi niothw ...alla einai meres pou tha h8ela ena pedi ...

----------


## koritsi83

> Κοίτα για άντρα εγώ αν βρω θα βρω κάποιον ευαίσθητο σαν κι εμένα αλλιώς δεν θα κάνουμε χωριό...
> Όμως τι εννοείς ότι λειτουργούν διαφορετικά; Αν και μια αγκαλιά να σε πάρει ο άλλος παίρνεις δύναμη, εγώ τουλάχιστον...


Fisika kai litourgoun h andres diaforetika......alla ama se agapaei kai se katalaveni akoma kai mia agkalia na se pari o allos opos eipes einai arketo ...

----------

